# PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an​*
Der bekannte Ex-Fussballprofi des FC Bayern München, Klaus Augenthaler, ist auch Angler. 

Zudem scheinbar ein erfolgreicher, wenn man der Meldung von News.de und anderen glauben darf.

So will er in der Donau einen Waller mit einer Länge von 2,20 m und einem Gewicht von 65 Kilo gefangen haben.

Quelle:
http://www.news.de/promis/855641692...-klaus-augenthaler-faengt-2-20-meter-fisch/1/

Der Waller habe es überlebt, wird da berichtet, und Augenthaler wird zitiert, dass man den Fisch gemessen, gewogen, fotografiert und dann wieder zurück gesetzt habe...

Das hat die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA bewogen, wie viele andere Angler zuvor nun auch Klaus Augenthaler anzuzeigen wegen Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, so berichtet nun das "Wochenblatt":
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...ltmeister-Klaus-Augenthaler-an;art1172,376806

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier sieht man wieder den Irrsinn der in meinen Augen spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer von PETA und dass es ihnen nur um Aufmerksamkeit und Veröffentlichung in der Presse geht.

Denn nach dem Tierschutzgesetz wird auch Klaus Augenthaler, sofern er durch einen guten Anwalt vertreten wird der sich in der Materie auskennt, kaum verurteilt werden, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt damit vor Gericht zieht..

Aber nach § 11 AFVIG in Bayern (ich gehe davon aus, dass er den Fisch in den bayrischen Donau fing, im schwäbischen wäre das genauso nicht strafbar wie in Österreich oder anderen Donauländern) würde man dagegen wohl sicher zu einer Verurteilung kommen.

Ideologische Heuchelei der Tierrechtssektierer also...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## GandRalf (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Irgendwie habe ich darauf gewartet, seitdem ich das Bild vom Fisch mit dem daneben liegenden Herrn Augenthaler gesehen habe...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich auch, muss ich zugeben, die Fangmeldung ist ja auch in meiner Medienbeobachtung gelandet ..


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

So ist es.. Bild gesehen und gewusst, dass der fällig ist..


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Da ist der Hr. Augenthaler aber selber schuld wenn er explizit noch darauf hinweist, dass er den Waller wieder zurückgesetzt hat - besser wissen sollt er es.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es ist nicht der schuld, der das Richtige tut,
wenn die Gesetze, bzw. deren Anwendung falsch sind.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Dann nennen es wir nicht schuld - sondern dumm. Besser?

Und ob es so schlau ist einen so großen Wels zu releasen steht auf einem anderen Papier...


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Dann nennen es wir nicht schuld - sondern dumm. Besser?
> 
> Und ob es so schlau ist einen so großen Wels zu releasen steht auf einem anderen Papier...




|supergri  Du hättest den natürlich mit nach Hause genommen und auf den Küchentisch filitiert. :vik:

Legga Fischfleisch ....

Oder doch eher zur Fischkadaververwertung gefahren und 500 Euro Entsorgungskosten gelöhnt?
Muhahaha

Da war nix Dumm. Eher naiv, kommt vor.

Na und? Scheiss was drauf...

Eigentlich sollte man den Kollegen jetzt für seine Interessen pro Angeln, pro C&R etc. einspannen.  Contra Petra.

Promi Zuspruch tut uns Anglern immer gut.

Thomas..wie wäre es? Interview? lol


----------



## Kay63 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Petri Auge!


----------



## gründler (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Petri Auge!


 
Genau so sollte es sein...

Petri Augenthaler.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |supergri  Du hättest den natürlich mit nach Hause genommen und auf den Küchentisch filitiert. :vik:




Bei der Größe schneidet man sich vor Ort die paar Kilo Rückenfilet raus und fertig. Der Rest ist Kreislauf...


----------



## Wersefischer (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri,Auge#h
Da muß das Kopfballungeheuer wohl nachziehen
Im Ernst,jetzt wo ein Promi den schwarzen Peta zugeschoben bekommt wird die breite Öffentlichkeit vielleicht darauf aufmerksam und es werden endlich Gesetze angepasst die der Realität entsprechen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wenn man den Artikel vom Wochenblatt anschaut....immer diese dummen Vergleiche und angebliche Tatsachen. Und selbst baut diese Organisation auch genug Mist bei Mensch UND Tier. Nebenbei wird schon wieder von TierSCHUTZorganisation gesprochen. Sind die denn heute alle minderbemittelt?

Wenn ich sowas immer lesen muss...regt mich auf. Schade das man sowas nicht auf eine einsame Insel verbannen kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



D1985 schrieb:


> Nebenbei wird schon wieder von TierSCHUTZorganisation gesprochen. Sind die denn heute alle minderbemittelt?



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?

Wenn es dem dt. Mainstream Journalismus der letzten Jahre an etwas mangelt,dann am einstigen Handwerkszeug der seriösen und kritischen Recherche.

Beim ersten Google Treffer,scheint anno 2016 die Journalistische Kleinarbeit erledigt zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nein nicht ernst gemeint 

Naja zumindest das Wochenblatt kann wenns wieder um diese Organisation geht auf mein Meisterwerk zurückgreifen...zumindest haben die dann endlich mal die richtige Bezeichnung (hab denen mal ne mail geschickt, weil mich sowas einfach nur noch aufregt)

Können die sich als Poster drucken lassen, aufs T-Shirt oder wo auch immer. Vielleicht hats klick gemacht und man schaut mal wo die Unterschiede sind und für was diese Organisation eigentlich steht / was die so verzapfen....wobei....denke eher nicht.

http://www2.pic-upload.de/thumb/31023061/peta.png

Und nun geh ich angeln und mich abregen


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

In anderen Presseberichten ist noch von zwei weiteren Wallern (1,90m,1,70m) die Rede, also ein recht erfolgreicher Vatertagsansitz.
Ein Bild von ihm mit paniertem Waller gab es auch zu sehen.
Man sollte doch meinen, dass son Fußballer und Trainer sich im Medienzirkus auskennt und voraussehen könnte was kommt, wenn er ein öffentliches Catch & Release propagiert und dieses noch mit Beweisfoto dokumentiert.
Erschwerend noch,im einzigen Bundesland wo es außdrücklich verboten ist.
Aber nein, anstatt den Ball flach zu halten, den Schützern eine Steilvorlage bieten.
Jedenfalls wird er zumindest genug Kohle für eine gute anwaltliche Vertretung haben und in Bayern sicher auf milde Richter treffen, Das weiß man spätestens seit Ulli Höhnes, dort werden Fußballhelden gesondert behandelt!

Nachtrag: ach so fast vergessen, Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## ronram (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Wersefischer schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein fettes Petri,Auge#h
> Da muß das Kopfballungeheuer wohl nachziehen
> Im Ernst,jetzt wo ein Promi den schwarzen Peta zugeschoben bekommt wird die breite Öffentlichkeit vielleicht darauf aufmerksam und es werden endlich Gesetze angepasst die der Realität entsprechen.


Die Reise kann nur in zwei Richtungen gehen.
Die entgegengesetzt verlaufen. 
Nur eine Richtung wäre gut für uns Angler...die andere Richtung halte ich in Kuscheltier-Billighackfleisch-Deutschland für wahrscheinlich. 

Ein möglicher negativer Ausgang für den Welsangler würde medial breitgetreten werden. Eine Einstellung des Verfahrens, da bin ich mir sicher, würde nicht mit einem Satz öffentlich gemacht. 
Der Nutzen für die Angelei insgesamt kann nicht mehr positiv sein. 
Schade!


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Petri Auge!



auch von mir ein fettes Petri, Auge! :m


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich erkenne keinen Gesetzesverstoss.
Auch in Bayern, wo das Landesfischereigesetz die Entnahme vorschreibt, gilt §17 TschG, welches als Bundesgesetz die Wirksamkeit der Landesgesetze beschränkt. Wenn also eine Verwertung dem Herrn Augenthaler nicht möglich oder auch nur unerwünscht ist fehlt der vernünftige Grund zum töten dieses Fisches, womit ein Zurücksetzen, auch in Bayern, völlig legal ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Das ist einfach falsch, weil auch die Hege ein vernünftiger Grund ist im Sinne des TSG, dann kann man den Fisch auch in die Tonne kloppen unbd muss ihn nicht verzehren - und das ist der Ansatz für den §11 AFVIG, nach em Bewirtschafter nur Fische freigeben dürfen, die aus dem Wasser sollen und daher der Angler selber keinerlei Entscheidungsbefugnis hat, sondern nur der Schlachtergehilfe der Bewirtschafter ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Das heißt, alle fische, die maßig sind, müssen entnommen werden?
Auch 40 pfünder Karpfen oder wie hier ein uralter wels?

Naja dann guten Appetit.
Ladet doch die gewissen Damen und Herren zu dem festschmauss ein.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

musst niemand einladen, die Fische kannte auch in die Tonne kloppen, das ist ja der springende Punkt, weil Hege als vernünftiger Grund zum Töten reicht, da brauchts nicht noch zusätzlich Verzehr...

Ich habs ja am Anfang geschrieben: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn nach dem Tierschutzgesetz wird auch Klaus Augenthaler, sofern er durch einen guten Anwalt vertreten wird der sich in der Materie auskennt, kaum verurteilt werden, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt damit vor Gericht zieht..
> 
> Aber nach § 11 AFVIG in Bayern (ich gehe davon aus, dass er den Fisch in den bayrischen Donau fing, im schwäbischen wäre das genauso nicht strafbar wie in Österreich oder anderen Donauländern) würde man dagegen wohl sicher zu einer Verurteilung kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Aus Sicht der Hege muss so ein großer Waller in jedem Fall entnommen werden!


----------



## archie01 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Hege muss so ein großer Waller in jedem Fall entnommen werden!




Hallo
Verstehe ich nicht , warum denn ?
Er schwimmt doch genau da , wohin er gehört...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> musst niemand einladen, die Fische kannte auch in die Tonne kloppen, das ist ja der springende Punkt, weil Hege als vernünftiger Grund zum Töten reicht, da brauchts nicht noch zusätzlich Verzehr...



Wieso wird man bei solchen Regelungen das Gefühl nicht los,in einem großen Irrenhaus zu leben?


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der Angler selber keinerlei Entscheidungsbefugnis hat]



Das ist sicher kein einfaches Thema.
Man kann sich diesem sicher von der Seite des Bay LFschG nähern. Es bietet sich aber auch die Frage an, ob der Angler sich zum töten eines Tieres, welches er nicht zu verzehren beabsichtigt, zwingen lassen kann. 
Die Behauptung die Entnahme sei eine Hegemassnahme ist spätestens dann hinfällig wenn ebendiese Fischart auch besetzt wird oder aber wenig häufig, fischereilich vielleicht auch unwichtig ist.
Kann man einen Angler also zum Verzehr eines nicht vorsätzlich gefangenen kapitalen Gründlings zwingen, oder verlangt man (das Bay LandesFG) damit nicht sogar einen Verstoss gegen §17TschG?

Mit Blick auf das Grundgesetz, welches mir die freie Wahl meines Nahrungsmittels zusichert, lasse ich mich nicht zwingen einen Fisch zu essen dem ich nicht nachgestellt habe.

Sehr interessant auch die Aussage des Herrn Braun das die Fischerreiaufsicht NICHT zur Überprüfung der Einhaltung der Entnahmeforderung angehalten wird.
So nämlich, legitimiert man gegenüber gewissen Organisationen zunächst einmal das Angeln an sich.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Weil an Welsen ein überbestand herrscht!


----------



## archie01 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Weil an Welsen ein überbestand herrscht!




Hallo
Woran machst du das fest , bist du in der Lage , das zu beurteilen?

Gruß
Archie


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Durch die Fangstatistiken der letzten Jahre, durch Elektrobefischungen und die Erfahung beim Nachtfischen. 
> auf 1 Aal kommen 3 untermaßige Waller.


----------



## Matthias K. (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wer diese Geltungssucht hat, alles in die Öffentlichkeit zu stellen, muß auch damit/mit so etwas rechnen 
Wer ein Tier ausschließlich für ein Foto oder sein Ego "missbraucht", gehört bestraft ... egal ob Promi oder Normalo

mfG Matthias


----------



## archie01 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Durch die Fangstatistiken der letzten Jahre, durch Elektrobefischungen und die Erfahung beim Nachtfischen.
> > auf 1 Aal kommen 3 untermaßige Waller.



Hallo
Das finde ich sehr gut so , Aale haben im Donaueinzugsgebiet ja auch nichts zu suchen , sind dort ja auch nicht heimisch.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Durch den RMD Kanal ist alles möglich...


----------



## archie01 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Durch den RMD Kanal ist alles möglich...



Dann würdest du die Grundeln hier im Rhein bei Rees also auch als heimisch bezeichnen?

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Weil an Welsen ein überbestand herrscht!




richtig, und deshalb wurde ja vor ein paar Jahren das Mindestmaß für Waller aufgehoben und nochmals extra verfügt, daß jeder Waller zu entnehmen ist (in Bayern).
Wenn man auf Waller angelt, muß man halt auch damit rechnen einen zu fangen, wenn man sich dann noch so anstellt wie der Herr A...., nun, gegen Dummheit wächst kein Kraut im Garten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

nein, natürlich nicht - ein von menschenhand entstandenes Problem!

 Dann lass das mit dem Aal weg und ziehe nur die Fangstatistiken und Elektrobefischungen zu Rate - reicht dir das?


----------



## archie01 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Dann lass das mit dem Aal weg und ziehe nur die Fangstatistiken und Elektrobefischungen zu Rate - reicht dir das?



Hallo
Ich halte das alles für ein Gerücht , ein Überbestand der im Kopf von greisen , inkompeteten Verbandsfunktionären entstanden ist. Alles so lassen wie es ist wäre wohl der richtige Weg dort...

Das beantwortet auch das Posting von Lajos1 mit...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> richtig, und deshalb wurde ja vor ein paar Jahren das Mindestmaß für Waller aufgehoben und nochmals extra verfügt, daß jeder Waller zu entnehmen ist (in Bayern).
> Wenn man auf Waller angelt, muß man halt auch damit rechnen einen zu fangen, wenn man sich dann noch so anstellt wie der Herr A...., nun, gegen Dummheit wächst kein Kraut im Garten.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...



Bei uns müssten wir auch jede Brasse entnehmen, weil "sie ein Nahrungskonkurrent zu den Karpfen sind" (sic!)

Ich schüttel bei einigen Aussagen hier nur mit dem Kopf, denke mir meinen Teil und spare mir jeglichen Kommentar dazu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@ archie:
Bayern ist halt manchmal seltsam....

Nur zu Deinem Verständnis:
Es muss keinerlei stichhaltiger Hegegrund für irgendwas vorliegen, sondern das nur amigomäßig von den unteren Natutschutzbehörden(Landratsamt)  abgesegnet werden, Fischereifachberatung hat da nur beratenden Charakter, wenn die überhaupt gefragt werden, und München und Starnberg ist weit......
Die kriegen immer nur dann Schwierigkeiten, wen ein Beamter seinen Job mal ernst nimmt da...

Ich kenne nen Verein, die haben sich mit Genehmigung nen Stör-C+R-Teich geschaffen, weil sie die da besetzten Störe aller möglicher Gattungen (ohne Nennung lateinischer Namen, nur Stör) inkl. nicht vorhandener Bitterlinge und Flusskrebse unter Vollschonung stellen liessen (weil Störe, Bitterlinge und Krebse ja geschützt sind)  ;-.))

Von Sach- und Fachverstand musste da also nicht zwangsweise ausgehen ;-)))

Zum Thema hier kann ich mich aber nur wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn nach dem Tierschutzgesetz wird auch Klaus Augenthaler, sofern er durch einen guten Anwalt vertreten wird der sich in der Materie auskennt, kaum verurteilt werden, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt damit vor Gericht zieht..
> 
> Aber nach § 11 AFVIG in Bayern (ich gehe davon aus, dass er den Fisch in den bayrischen Donau fing, im schwäbischen wäre das genauso nicht strafbar wie in Österreich oder anderen Donauländern) würde man dagegen wohl sicher zu einer Verurteilung kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich halte das alles für ein Gerücht , ein Überbestand der im Kopf von greisen , inkompeteten Verbandsfunktionären entstanden ist. Alles so lassen wie es ist wäre wohl der richtige Weg dort...
> 
> Das beantwortet auch das Posting von Lajos1 mit...
> ...



Hallo,

nun ist es doch aber so, daß heute in vielen Gewässern Waller gefangen werden in denen es vor 30/40 Jahren nie welche gab.
Der Waller ist, zumindest in Bayern, zur Landplage geworden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich halte das alles für ein Gerücht , ein Überbestand der im Kopf von greisen , inkompeteten Verbandsfunktionären entstanden ist. Alles so lassen wie es ist wäre wohl der richtige Weg dort...
> 
> Das beantwortet auch das Posting von Lajos1 mit...
> ...


 
 Das ist kein Gerücht, ich war bei zig Befischungen zum geplanten Donauausbau zwischen Straubing und Vilshofen anwesend. 
 Wenn Fakten nicht mehr ausreichen kommt halt dann der Spruch mit den inkompetenden Verbandsfunktionären....
 Nur weil das Problem in deinem Bereich nicht herrscht bedeutet das nicht, dass dies überall so ist!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ archie:
> Bayern ist halt manchmal seltsam....
> 
> Nur zu Deinem Verständnis:
> ...



Du redest oft so einen Scheiss daher das du dich schämen solltest..... 
Und du nennst dich Journalist?

 lol


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Und auch wenn Leute wie Du sich nicht an Regeln halten können oder wollen, geht bei uns persönliche Anmache nach wie vor laut unserer auch von Dir anerkannten Regeln eben nicht.
Versuchs also bitte einfach auch mit Argumenten ....

Danke.


----------



## buttweisser (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Hege muss so ein großer Waller in jedem Fall entnommen werden!



Wieso? Als es die Menschen noch nicht gab, konnte der Waller auch schwimmen wann, wie und wohin er wollte. Er hat damals keinen Plan gebraucht. Hab mal bitte mehr Achtung vor einem so groß und alt gewordenem Tier.

P.S.:
Wenn wir mal Rentner sind und dickgefressene Bäuche haben, sollten wir uns selbst eliminieren. Also nur so, aus Sicht der Hege. Denn wir stören dann die jungen Menschenwesen und fressen zuviel andere Lebewesen.


----------



## Relgna (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich verstehe garnicht warum man so einen Fisch überhaupt anködert ohne Interesse an einer Verwertung und warum kommt das dann auch noch in den Medien....wenn ich einen grossen Fisch lande bekommt das gar keiner mit :-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nochmal:
Hat alles mit dem Fall hier nix zu tun.

Nach TSG (wie in der Anzeige PETA) mit gutem Anwalt ist Auge kaum zu verurteilen, sofern die SA überhaupt zum Gericht geht damit.

Nach §11 AFVIG dagegen ist eine Verurteilung recht sicher, das aber wurde ja nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Tobi92 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Relgna schrieb:


> Ich verstehe garnicht warum man so einen Fisch überhaupt anködert ohne Interesse an einer Verwertung



Vielleicht, weil der einen Drill abliefert, der hierzulande seines gleichen sucht?!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Was labert ihr alle für einen Mist?
Wenn der Bwirtschafter will das diese Fische entnommen werden, dann sind die zu entnehmen.
Egal ob eine Verwertung etec. statt findet oder nicht und egal ob der Angler gezwungen wird oder nicht. 
Mit dem Kauf der Angelberechtigung hat er die Vorschriften/ Geschäftsbedingungen anerkannt und sich daran zu halten. Punkt.

Und da ist es Scheiss egal ob Aal oder Wels oder blablabla.

Kann ich so ein Vieh nicht verwerten kommt es in die Tonne. Basta.
Egal wie schwachsinnig wir Angler dies halten oder nicht. 
Allemale besser als mich damit vor Gericht rumzuplagen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Relgna schrieb:


> Ich verstehe garnicht warum man so einen Fisch überhaupt anködert ohne Interesse an einer Verwertung und warum kommt das dann auch noch in den Medien....wenn ich einen grossen Fisch lande bekommt das gar keiner mit :-(




Als Angler hat man nun mal nicht die Wahl welcher Fisch anbeisst.
Desweiteren macht es halt Bock!
Desweiteren möchte ich Dich mal sehen wie Du einen 2,2m wels verwertest. Wahrscheinlich passt dieser nicht mal in die Kühltasche.
Und ins Auto zerre ich mir so ein Ding auch net. Also back ins Gewässer.


----------



## gründler (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Tante Petra hat genau das erreicht was man erreichen wollte,gegenseitiges Zerfleischen über Jahre und somit Angeln an sich in frage zu stellen...siehe meine Signatur......

Ps: Die Wallerscene treibt sich nicht in Italien France und Spain rum weil in einem Land,liegend unter uns Saupreussensäcker ne Wallerplage ausgebrochen ist..... 

#h


----------



## Mollebulle (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Vielleicht kommt "Auge" ja in den selben Knast wie sein Ex-Präsi  #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Interessante Meldung, dass der zuständige Staatsanwalt bis jetzt den Eingang einer Anzeige noch nicht bestätigen wollte:
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/klaus-augenthaler-peta-tierschutz-fairness-100.html

 Die Anzeige sei laut  Oberstaatsanwalt Theo Ziegler bisher noch nicht erfasst. Wenn die Anzeige ordnungsgemäß erfasst sei, würde man den Vorwürfen dann aber auch nachgehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei uns müssten wir auch jede Brasse entnehmen, weil "sie ein Nahrungskonkurrent zu den Karpfen sind" (sic!)
> 
> Ich schüttel bei einigen Aussagen hier nur mit dem Kopf, denke mir meinen Teil und spare mir jeglichen Kommentar dazu...




Hallo,

ich verstehe Dein Kopfschütten nicht.

Punkt eins: mir ist es ziemlich egal, was jemand mit seinem 
                  Fisch macht, ob er ihn mitnimmt oder releast,
                  wenn er ihn nur waidgerecht behandelt.

Punkt zwei: wennn jemand das Ganze (Fotografieren,   Zurücksetzen), wie in diesem Fall auch noch öffentlich macht, dann ist das , gelinde ausgedrückt, ziemlich naiv.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Die Wallerscene treibt sich nicht in Italien France und Spain rum weil in einem Land,liegend unter uns Saupreussensäcker ne Wallerplage ausgebrochen ist.....
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Der Mann hat vielleicht die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt?
Nämlich die Zeit als man sich noch mit dem heroischen Kampf mit dem "Donaumonster" rühmen konnte und dafiür Anerkennung ernten konnte, sind nun mal definitiv vorbei.
Nach seiner Aussage war er ja alleine beim Fang, hätte also auch anders laufen können.
Es hat aber wohl nicht gereicht ein paar Fangfotos im privaten Bereich zu zeigen, es "musste" öffentlich sein.
Leider ist der Mann nun mal ein Promi und deshalb hat die Geschichte entsprechende Außenwirkung und zwar anders als er sich dies wohl vorgestellt hatte.
Insgesamt hat er sich und auch unserer Zunft damit keinen Gefallen getan!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wird sich alles zeigen....

*TSG*
Noch ist ja scheinbar nicht mal die Anzeige eingegangen laut Staatsanwalt (http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/klaus-augenthaler-peta-tierschutz-fairness-100.html), dann muss er erst mal ermitteln und zweifelsfrei feststellen und *beweisen*, dass Herr Augenthaler dem Fisch *ERHEBLICHE *Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt hat.

Das dient zur Abgrenzung von Bagatellfällen.

Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs werden gewichtige und gravierende Beeinträchtigungen vorausgesetzt, welche sich nicht ohne Weiteres durch das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen eines Fisches begründen lassen (BGH, NJW 1987, S. 1833 (1834).)

Der Blick auf § 17 Nr. 2  TierSchG zeigt, daß die gesetzgeberischen Anforderungen an eine Verurteilung nicht gering sind. So fordert § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG doch die Zufügung *länger anhaltender* oder sich *wiederholender, **erheblicher *Schmerzen oder Leiden - oder aus Rohheit.


Wiederholend wäre in dem Falle nur gegeben, wenn der gleiche Fisch in geringem Zeitraum vom gleichen Fänger wieder gefangen werden würde...

Wie man "Rohheit" beweisen will (es geht ja um beweisen, nicht um vorwerfen, was die SA leisten muss), da bin ich dann auch mal gespannt.

Bleibt "länger anhaltend" (nicht Leiden, Schmerz oder Stress an sich, sondern die zu einer Verurteilung notwendigen ERHEBLICHEN! Leiden MÜSSEN länger anhaltend gewesen sein)  was zu erheblich hinzukommen MUSS; wollte man hier nach 17/2 verurteilen.

Das wiederum (der dazu notwendige Zeitraum) bemisst sich bei einem hoch entwickelten Säugetier (Pferd etc.), Vogel (Hühner etc.) natürlich komplett anders als bei Fisch als niederster Wirbeltiergattung, mit rudimentärem Hirn und sich selber nicht oder kaum bewusst. 

Ob angesichts dessen tatsächlich ein SA ein Gerichtsverfahren einleiten will, ist nicht auszuschliessen (auch da gibts ja spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern nahestehende Juristen). 

Ob ein Gericht das dann annimmt, ist schon die zweite Frage, in wie weit ein evtl. Urteil wg. 17/2 TSG gegen Augenthaler dann in höheren Instanzen haltbar sein wird, ist die nächste Frage (immer nen vernünftigen Anwalt vorausgesetzt (vernünftig heisst, jemand der sich in dieser Materie auch auskennt)).

Ist also mit der Anzeige (die angeblich laut SA noch nicht mal eingegangen ist) nach 17 TSG mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach, wie das mancher denkt, wenn er Tierschutz hört....

*Landesrecht Bayern*
Eine Verurteilung nach §11 AFVIG, also bayerischem Landesrecht, wäre dagegen denkbar einfach, wenn der Fisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wäre und es keine Beschränkung hinsichtlich des Maßes gegeben hätte (dazu müsste man wissen, wo genau an der Donau der Fisch gefangen wurde und welche Bestimmungen hinsichtlich Maß und Schonzeit da konkret für Waller zum Fangzeitpunkt gegolten haben).


Nur  um mal von der moralisch/ethischen Entrüstung beider bzw. aller Seiten (Verfechter von "abknüppeln" wie "zurücksetzen", Verfechter von "ich zeig meinen Fisch" bis zu " Angler müssen alles im Geheimen tun") wieder etwas zur Faktenlage zurück zu kommen...


----------



## Relgna (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Als Angler hat man nun mal nicht die Wahl welcher Fisch anbeisst .........



Hört hört............ ich würde solch einen Grossen Fisch schon garnicht landen können weil mein Gerät  dafür nicht ausgelegt wäre, ich würde ihn verlieren.
Desweiteren sollte man sich eben als Angler an die Vorgaben halten, wies läuft wenn jeder sich das schön redet was er tut sieht man ja ja.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Relgna schrieb:


> Hört hört............ ich würde solch einen Grossen Fisch schon garnicht landen können weil mein Gerät  dafür nicht ausgelegt wäre, ich würde ihn verlieren.
> Desweiteren sollte man sich eben als Angler an die Vorgaben halten, wies läuft wenn jeder sich das schön redet was er tut sieht man ja ja.




Wo liegt denn bei Dir die Grenze zum Anlanden?
5cm?

Weswegen geht ein Angler angeln?
Zum Fressen fangen?

MIt dem Angeln wird ein Jagdtrieb befriedigt. Seit Urzeiten treibt dem Menschen die Jagd nach Rekorden an etc..
Grösste Fische, Schnellste Autos, schnellste Pferde...etc.
Das ist der Trieb des Menschen. Grenzen überschreiten, Grenzen ausloten etc.

Und Du willst bei einer krummen Rute die Schnur kappen? 
Alta...
Bei einem 10 Minuten Drill die Schnur kappen, Angel in die Ecke werfen und wegrennen?

[edit by Admin: Auch hier: Keine persönliche Anmache, danke]


----------



## Fidde (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Glückwunsch zum Fang !
Ich könnte mir ja sogar vorstellen, dass der Fisch entnommenwurde und dies nur aus Angst vor Schmähungen aus der C&R Ecke verschleiert wurde


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Naja, da sind Auges Aussagen aber nun mal klar ...
;-))))


----------



## Fidde (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da sind Auges Aussagen aber nun mal klar ...
> ;-))))




Ach, in Interviews wird ja garnicht immer die Wahrheit gesagt, und was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fidde schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Fang !
> Ich könnte mir ja sogar vorstellen, dass der Fisch entnommenwurde und dies nur aus Angst vor Schmähungen aus der C&R Ecke verschleiert wurde



Wer ist denn bitte so irre und entnimmt solch einen Fisch?
Du meinst auch Auge fährt mit nem 7,5t zum Angeln?


----------



## Revilo62 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Vorweg: Ich fahre innerhalb von Berlin ÖPNV, auch zum Angeln (meist Spinnfischen)
Nun stell ich mir grad vor, ich und mein gefangener Waller ( der muss nicht mal so! groß sein) sitzen in der U-Bahn oder im Bus, mangels geeigneter Verpackung schaut ein Teil des Fisches raus, soviel Federn und Teer gibt es garnicht ...Ihr wißt schon :g
Und alles nur, weil ich einer Entnahmepflicht nachkommen müsste ... sehr fragwürdige Rechtsprechung oder Auslegung derselben ...
Was die Veröffentlichung oder sogar Vermarktung betrifft; Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied ....

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich fahre innerhalb von Berlin ÖPNV, auch zum Angeln (meist Spinnfischen)
> Nun stell ich mir grad vor, ich und mein gefangener Waller ( der muss nicht mal so! groß sein) sitzen in der U-Bahn oder im Bus, mangels geeigneter Verpackung schaut ein Teil des Fisches raus, soviel Federn und Teer gibt es garnicht ...Ihr wißt schon :g
> Und alles nur, weil ich einer Entnahmepflicht nachkommen müsste ... sehr fragwürdige Rechtsprechung oder Auslegung derselben ...
> Was die Veröffentlichung oder sogar Vermarktung betrifft; Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied ....
> ...



Wenn ein Richter etc. einem deswegen ein Strick drehen will....sollte mal seinen Beruf überdenken.
Trotz aller Gesetze und Vorschriften sollte immer noch der gesunde Menschenverstand vorrang haben.

Jetzt könnte man sicherlich mit dem Argument kommen, dass man dann auf solche Fische nicht angeln darf.
Weisst Du wo dies hinführt?
In eine komplette Regulierung des Angeln. Vorschriften für Schnurdicken, Hakengröße, Ködergröße etc. um solche "Monsterfänge" auszuschliessen.

Gute Nacht Deutschland.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bitte so irre und entnimmt solch einen Fisch?
> Du meinst auch Auge fährt mit nem 7,5t zum Angeln?



Kommt auf die Umstände an. 
In Donau, Rhein etc. würde ich sagen, dass kein Mensch solch einen Fisch entnimmt.
In Mittelfranken, wo aus guten Gründen in den Flüssen die Strategie  des Entnahmezwangs verfolgt wird, ist er ohne Diskussion zu entnehmen. 

Ich habe dort voriges Jahr selbst zwei größere Waller entnommen und entsorgt. Ziel ist die signifikante Reduktion des Bestands. Dass man da als Angler eh auf verlorenem Posten steht, ist eine andere Sache.

Mein Verein ist übrigens hinsichtlich seiner Vorschriften sehr liberal. Beim Thema Waller fahren wir aber einen harten Kurs. Wer beim zurücksetzen in der Regnitz erwischt wird, ist 3 Monate lang seinen Schein los.


----------



## Mitschman (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Mich würde ja interessieren, ob der Fisch in Augenthalers Mülltonne gepasst hätte.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, ob der Fisch in Augenthalers Mülltonne gepasst hätte.



Das ist als Sondermüll zu entsorgen.

Deinen Hund darfste ja auch nicht in der Mülltonne entsorgen.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Umstände an.
> In Donau, Rhein etc. würde ich sagen, dass kein Mensch solch einen Fisch entnimmt.
> In Mittelfranken, wo aus guten Gründen in den Flüssen die Strategie  des Entnahmezwangs verfolgt wird, ist er ohne Diskussion zu entnehmen.
> 
> ...




Das ist einfach Irrsinn.

Was hat Dich die Entsorgung gekostet?
So ein Vieh bekomme ich net mal in meinen Mini. Und nu?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich bin schon darüber erschrocken, was für Meinungen und Argumente hier zu Tage kommen.



Matthias K. schrieb:


> Wer diese Geltungssucht hat, alles in die Öffentlichkeit zu stellen, muß auch damit/mit so etwas rechnen


Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, seine Fänge mit stolz zu präsentieren. Wenn man dies in der heutigen Zeit macht, sollte man natürlich einige Dinge beachten. Und dazu gehören die Aussagen von Herr Augenthaler, wonach er davon spricht, den Fisch zurück zu setzen. Es hätte ja gereicht darüber zu schweigen.



Matthias K. schrieb:


> Wer ein Tier ausschließlich für ein Foto oder sein Ego "missbraucht", gehört bestraft ... egal ob Promi oder Normalo


Ich finde es traurig, dass es bei vielen Deutschen Anglern noch immer nicht angekommen ist, dass Angeln auch als *Sport, Freizeit und Erholung* dient.

Jedem dürfte bekannt sein, dass in den meisten Fällen der reine Nahrungserwerb nicht wirtschaftlich funktioniert. Da frage ich mich dann oft, warum man angeln geht? (weil es Spaß macht)

Das Foto dient für viele Angler, so auch für mich, als eine schöne Erinnerung. Wenn ich allerdings ein Foto mache und zurücksetzen möchte, dann sorgen ich dafür das es nahe beim zurücksetzen geschieht und der Fisch in kürzester Zeit zurückgesetzt wird. (Weshalb viele Fotos auch bescheiden bei mir aussehen)



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn der Bwirtschafter will das diese Fische entnommen werden, dann sind die zu entnehmen.
> [...]
> Und da ist es Scheiss egal ob Aal oder Wels oder blablabla.
> [...]
> ...


Als Angler sollten wir auch ein wenig *Eigenverantwortung* tragen. Da gehört es leider hin und wieder dazu, nicht den Regeln mancher Bewirtschafter zu Folgen. In den meisten Fällen basieren die Regel der Bewirtschafter auf Erfahrungen die man vor drölfzig Jahren gemacht hat und in die heutige Zeit nicht mehr passen.

Die Niederlande zeigt ganz gut, dass es auch anders funktioniert. Da darf ich angeln ohne gleich als Krimineller abgestempelt zu werden, wenn ich den Fisch nach dem Foto wieder freilasse. Im Gegenteil, da dankt man es mir und ich zolle damit den nötigen Respekt als Gast vor dem Gastgeber. Dort gilt es als Sport, Freizeit und Erholung... was es auch ist. 

Und das sollten wir als Angler in Deutschland auch endlich wieder akzeptieren. Denn die Gründe zum Angeln sind selten alleinig dem Nahrungserwerb zu danken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Irrsinn.
> 
> Was hat Dich die Entsorgung gekostet?
> So ein Vieh bekomme ich net mal in meinen Mini. Und nu?



Die von mir entsorgten hatten jeweils um die 1,70m. Hab das Vieh zerkleinert und als Restmüll auf dem Wertstoffhof entsorgt. Pro Waller 5 Euro.


----------



## Mitschman (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ... Deinen Hund darfste ja auch nicht in der Mülltonne entsorgen.


;+ Ich hab keinen Hund.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die von mir entsorgten hatten jeweils um die 1,70m. Hab das Vieh zerkleinert und als Restmüll auf dem Wertstoffhof entsorgt. Pro Waller 5 Euro.



Dann haben die auf den Wertstoffhof wahrscheinlich mächtig gepennt.

Es gibt nämlich ein Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz.

(Verstehe da zwar auf die Kürze  nur die Hälfte...)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Als Angler sollten wir auch ein wenig *Eigenverantwortung* tragen. Da gehört es leider hin und wieder dazu, nicht den Regeln mancher Bewirtschafter zu Folgen. In den meisten Fällen basieren die Regel der Bewirtschafter auf Erfahrungen die man vor drölfzig Jahren gemacht hat und in die heutige Zeit nicht mehr passen.



Dabei sollte berücksichtigt werden, ob Festlegungen in den entsprechenden Berechtigungsscheinen vermutlich enthalten sind, weil Behörden sie fordern (schönes Beispiel: "Jeder maßige, nicht geschützte Fisch ist zu entnehmen und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen") oder weil der Bewirtschafter sie definiert hat (Beispiel: "In Fließgewässern sind alle Waller zu entnehmen".)

Kein Verein erwartet die Entnahme aller gefangenen Fische!

Die Bewirtschafter lassen sich nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen. Sie legen die Regeln fest und setzen sie auch recht rigoros durch. Leute, die einmal namentlich auf der schwarzen Liste eines Vereins stehen, bekommen hier im Umland nicht mal mehr eine Tageskarte, geschweige denn eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Die Netzwerke funktionieren.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Als Angler sollten wir auch ein wenig *Eigenverantwortung* tragen. Da gehört es leider hin und wieder dazu, nicht den Regeln mancher Bewirtschafter zu Folgen. In den meisten Fällen basieren die Regel der Bewirtschafter auf Erfahrungen die man vor drölfzig Jahren gemacht hat und in die heutige Zeit nicht mehr passen.
> 
> Die Niederlande zeigt ganz gut, dass es auch anders funktioniert. Da darf ich angeln ohne gleich als Krimineller abgestempelt zu werden, wenn ich den Fisch nach dem Foto wieder freilasse. Im Gegenteil, da dankt man es mir und ich zolle damit den nötigen Respekt als Gast vor dem Gastgeber. Dort gilt es als Sport, Freizeit und Erholung... was es auch ist.
> 
> Und das sollten wir als Angler in Deutschland auch endlich wieder akzeptieren. Denn die Gründe zum Angeln sind selten alleinig dem Nahrungserwerb zu danken.



Tja die gute Eigenverantwortung. Im Grunde gebe ich Dir Recht. Mein Einwand bezog sich aber eher auf die abstruse Diskussion hier. Desweiteren auf die Einhaltung der Verordnung.
Wie ich persönlich am Gewässer agiere...steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Wenn der Bewirtschafter aber eine Entnahme vorschreibt ist es essig mit der Eigenverantwortung.
(Wie damit jeder persönlich umgeht ist seine Sache.)
Dann gib es keine Eigenverantwortung. Du hast das zu tun was Du mit dem Kauf der Angelerlaubnis anerkannt hast.
Die Intention des Bewirtschafters ist Dir nicht bekannt. 
Wie kann man dann (Eigen)verantwortlich handeln?
Mal daran gedacht, dass Du den Bewirtschafter mit einem zurück setzen der Fische schadest? Evtl. schadest Du auch dem Gewässer und den dortigen Fischbestand?
(Welcher Schaden ensteht mal aussen vorgelassen)
Übernimmst Du bei Schäden oder Strafen für den Bewirtschafter auch die Verantwortung?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann haben die auf den Wertstoffhof wahrscheinlich mächtig gepennt.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich ein Tierköderbeseitigungsgesetz.
> 
> (Verstehe da zwar auf die Kürze  nur die Hälfte...)



Nicht Tierköderbeseitigungsgesetz, sondern Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz. :q

Du meinst also, die Leute am Wertstoffhof schauen in meinen Müllbeutel? Laut dem Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz müssten Angler übrigens auch den restlichen Körper eines filetierten Karpfens in die Tierkörperbeseitigungsanlage bringen.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht Tierköderbeseitigungsgesetz, sondern Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz. :q
> 
> Du meinst also, die Leute am Wertstoffhof schauen in meinen Müllbeutel? Laut dem Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz müssten Angler übrigens auch den restlichen Körper eines filetierten Karpfens in die Tierbeseitigungsanlage bringen.



Ich habs doch schon korrigiert.  

Nein schauen sie ja nicht. Deswegen ja gepennt.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn Leute wie Du sich nicht an Regeln halten können oder wollen, geht bei uns persönliche Anmache nach wie vor laut unserer auch von Dir anerkannten Regeln eben nicht.
> Versuchs also bitte einfach auch mit Argumenten ....
> 
> Danke.



Ok, ich werde mich bemühen. 
Und du versuchs es bitte mit Sachlichkeit


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Moin Moin,

Tante PETA ist leider nicht soooo doof wie wir es gerne hätten.
Richtig erkannt:


gründler schrieb:


> Tante Petra hat genau das erreicht was man erreichen wollte,gegenseitiges Zerfleischen über Jahre und somit Angeln an sich in frage zu stellen...siehe meine Signatur......



DANKE!
Das ist die einzig richtige Aussage zu diesem Thread..


----------



## ricky9187 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

ich bin natuschützer,
ich finde Organisationen die die gleichen oder ähnliche ziele wie peta haben gut.
aber tante peta is die böse tante.
mit den richtigen Promis genügend kapital würde ich es schaffen das menschen die werbefigur von McDonald, Ronald McDonald zum ersten bunten Präsident des Vatikans wählen würde.
Peta betreibt viele hundert Tierheime in den Staaten.
Dort sind auch nicht vermittelbare Hunde.
in den USA is es durchaus üblich as Tierheime diese Tiere auch einschläfern.
dies muss aber genau dokumentiert werden was wiederum von staatlicher seite kontrolliert wird.
hierbei hält peta einen traurigen Rekord mit den am abstand meisten Tier Tötungen.
wir reden nicht von einer Handvoll sondern von tausenden.
Also man kann mist bauen aber man muss es richtig verkaufen.
viele menschen stehen für dinge ein ohne das gesamte aussmas oder Konsequenzen der Sache zu kennen.siehe briten.
in diesem sine.
ein tollen Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> ich bin natuschützer,
> ich finde Organisationen die die gleichen oder ähnliche ziele wie peta haben gut.
> aber tante peta is die böse tante.
> mit den richtigen Promis genügend kapital würde ich es schaffen das menschen die werbefigur von McDonald, Ronald McDonald zum ersten bunten Präsident des Vatikans wählen würde.
> ...



Cerebrale Flatulenzen oder möchtest du etwas sagen?#c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> ich bin natuschützer,
> ich finde Organisationen die die gleichen oder ähnliche ziele wie peta haben gut.



Tierrechtsfaschos mit gefährlichem Drang zur gesellschaftl. Umerziehung passt wohl eher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

*Offtopic an *
Zur Erklärung, dass niemand solche absolut falschen Dinge weiter verbreitet, wie das PETA irgendwas mit Naturschutz zu tun habe..



ricky9187 schrieb:


> ich bin natuschützer,
> ich finde Organisationen die die gleichen oder ähnliche ziele wie peta haben gut.


*PETA ist KEINE Naturschutzorganisation. In keinster Art und Weise! Und auch keine Tierschutzorganisation! Das sind Tierrechtler!!!*

Die wollen gleiche Rechte für Tiere wie für Menschen!!

PETA ist eine Tierrechtsorganisation, deren Ziele neben dem Spendensammeln eine vegane Ernährung der Menschheit sind (auch gerne mit Gentofu und Kunstdünger (Dung und natürlicher Dünger geht ja nicht - Tiere nutzen....)- Hauptsache keine Tiere), die gegen JEDE Art der Nutzung von Tieren durch Menschen sind:
Keine Haustiere, keine Zoos, keine Zirkustiere, keine Nutztiere, nicht mal Honig von Bienen oder Milchprodukte sind erlaubt.

Ideologische Grundlage ist der sogenannte Speziesismus..

PETA wie ALF (Animal Liberation Front) wird auch immer wieder mal nachgesagt, dass sie durchaus bereit sind, Schäden an menschlichem Eigentum oder an Menschen selber beim Kampf für Tierrechte in Kauf zu nehmen.

Wenn Du das alles gut findest, ist das Deine Sache..

Ich finde das keinesfalls auch nur annähernd gut..

Die sind nochmal eine gute Stufe schlimmer als die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace etc. und deren parlametarischen Arm in der BRD, den Grünen ...

*Offtopic aus*

*Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:*
*TSG*
Noch ist ja scheinbar nicht mal die Anzeige eingegangen laut Staatsanwalt (http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/klaus-augenthaler-peta-tierschutz-fairness-100.html), dann muss er erst mal ermitteln und zweifelsfrei feststellen und *beweisen*, dass Herr Augenthaler dem Fisch *ERHEBLICHE *Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt hat.

Das dient zur Abgrenzung von Bagatellfällen.

Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs werden gewichtige und gravierende Beeinträchtigungen vorausgesetzt, welche sich nicht ohne Weiteres durch das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen eines Fisches begründen lassen (BGH, NJW 1987, S. 1833 (1834).)

Der Blick auf § 17 Nr. 2  TierSchG zeigt, daß die gesetzgeberischen Anforderungen an eine Verurteilung nicht gering sind. So fordert § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG doch die Zufügung *länger anhaltender* oder sich *wiederholender, **erheblicher *Schmerzen oder Leiden - oder aus Rohheit.


Wiederholend wäre in dem Falle nur gegeben, wenn der gleiche Fisch in geringem Zeitraum vom gleichen Fänger wieder gefangen werden würde...

Wie man "Rohheit" beweisen will (es geht ja um beweisen, nicht um vorwerfen, was die SA leisten muss), da bin ich dann auch mal gespannt.

Bleibt "länger anhaltend" (nicht Leiden, Schmerz oder Stress an sich, sondern die zu einer Verurteilung notwendigen ERHEBLICHEN! Leiden MÜSSEN länger anhaltend gewesen sein)  was zu erheblich hinzukommen MUSS; wollte man hier nach 17/2 verurteilen.

Das wiederum (der dazu notwendige Zeitraum) bemisst sich bei einem hoch entwickelten Säugetier (Pferd etc.), Vogel (Hühner etc.) natürlich komplett anders als bei Fisch als niederster Wirbeltiergattung, mit rudimentärem Hirn und sich selber nicht oder kaum bewusst. 

Ob angesichts dessen tatsächlich ein SA ein Gerichtsverfahren einleiten will, ist nicht auszuschliessen (auch da gibts ja spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern nahestehende Juristen). 

Ob ein Gericht das dann annimmt, ist schon die zweite Frage, in wie weit ein evtl. Urteil wg. 17/2 TSG gegen Augenthaler dann in höheren Instanzen haltbar sein wird, ist die nächste Frage (immer nen vernünftigen Anwalt vorausgesetzt (vernünftig heisst, jemand der sich in dieser Materie auch auskennt)).

Ist also mit der Anzeige (die angeblich laut SA noch nicht mal eingegangen ist) nach 17 TSG mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach, wie das mancher denkt, wenn er Tierschutz hört....

*Landesrecht Bayern*
Eine Verurteilung nach §11 AFVIG, also bayerischem Landesrecht, wäre dagegen denkbar einfach, wenn der Fisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wäre und es keine Beschränkung hinsichtlich des Maßes gegeben hätte (dazu müsste man wissen, wo genau an der Donau der Fisch gefangen wurde und welche Bestimmungen hinsichtlich Maß und Schonzeit da konkret für Waller zum Fangzeitpunkt gegolten haben).


Nur  um mal von der moralisch/ethischen Entrüstung beider bzw. aller Seiten (Verfechter von "abknüppeln" wie "zurücksetzen", Verfechter von "ich zeig meinen Fisch" bis zu " Angler müssen alles im Geheimen tun") wieder etwas zur Faktenlage zurück zu kommen...


----------



## maniana (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

zur Entsorgung:
einen passend großen Karton mitnehmen, den Walli drin verpacken,
und als Sperrgut das Ganze nach Berlin schicken.
Wenn jeder Angler auch nur 1x einen "entnommenen aber nicht verwertbaren"
Fang an unsere Politiker senden würde, würde das Thema ganz schnell überdacht
werden. |director:


----------



## Mulich (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

#6#6#6#6





maniana schrieb:


> zur entsorgung:
> Einen passend großen karton mitnehmen, den walli drin verpacken,
> und als sperrgut das ganze nach berlin schicken.
> Wenn jeder angler auch nur 1x einen "entnommenen aber nicht verwertbaren"
> ...



#6


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

Wir (Verein) haben einen Baggersee mit etwa 30 Hektar, dort wurden von einem übereifrigen Gewässerwart eigenmächtig vor so ca. 48 Jahren mal ein paar Waller , sehr zum Verdruß des damaligen Vorstands, eingesetzt.
Glücklicherweise waren vermutlich alle von einem Geschlecht bzw. wurde ein Geschlecht vor Erreichen der Laichreife gefressen etc. , da nie, bis heute nicht, kleine Waller gefangen wurden. Es wurden einige Jahre später zwei mit so um die 8 Kilo gefangen und einer, Anfang der 1990er Jahre tot am Ufer gefunden, der hatte so gute 170 cm.
Dann wurden dort vor einigen Jahren zwei große Waller, die sich in der Nähe des Ufers aufhielten gefilmt. Da daraufhin ein Wallerfieber ausbrach und ja klar war, daß so ein Waller für einen normalen Familienhaushalt kaum zu verwerten ist, vereinbarte unser damaliger Vorstand mit dem Betreiber eines renommierten Landgasthofs, einen eventuell sehr großen Waller anzunehmen und zu verwerten, da eine Entsorgung eines Fisches etwa in einer Tonne etc. bei uns kaum vorstellbar ist.
Dann fing mein Sohn vor ein paar Jahren beim Hechtfischen dort einen Waller der 80 Kilo Klasse.
Der Chef des Landgasthofes nahm ihn mit Kusshand und bemerkte, daß er jederzeit wieder so einen Fisch nimmt.
Nun verstehe ich vom Zubereiten von Speisen nicht viel und kann daher dazu nichts beitragen, aber wenn der Chef eines renommierten Gasthofs
so einen Fisch sehr gerne nimmt, muß er ja wohl in der Küche gut zu verwerten sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Und was hat das mit der Anzeige von PETA gegen Klaus Augenthaler zu tun?

Das ist hier nämlich das Thema...

Richtig - gar nichts.












Offtopic-PS:


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Der Chef des Landgasthofes nahm ihn mit Kusshand und bemerkte, daß er jederzeit wieder so einen Fisch nimmt.


Schön, dass es bei euch Gastwirte gibt, die privat geangelte Fische gewerblich in Verkehr bringen .....

Was dazu Finanzamt, Ordnungs/Gewerbeamt, Veterinär etc. dazu sagen, wäre mal interessant - in einem anderen, passenden Thread :;-)))

Offtopic-PS-aus...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

HalloThomas,

da hast Du schon recht, aber es sind ja vorher einige Beiträge, die sich mit der Entsorgung von Wallern befassen hier eingestellt worden.
Dazu habe ich nur meine diesbezügliche Erfahrung kundgetan.
Und, es ist doch besser, der Fisch wird ordentlich verwertet, auch wenn das nicht ganz legal sein sollte, als irgendwo entsorgt.

Petri Heil

Lajos

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und, es ist doch besser, der Fisch wird ordentlich verwertet, auch wenn das nicht ganz legal sein sollte, als irgendwo entsorgt.



Nein, das ist in Bayern erstens vollkommen wurscht!!

Nach AFVIG muss nur abgeknüppelt werden, man kann dann den Fisch auch in die Tonne schmeissen, er muss keinesfalls verwertet werden!

Schon gar nicht kriminell, indem man ihn widerrechtlich gewerblich in Verkehr bringt, mit allen Gefahren für die Gäste des Wirtes wegen möglicher hoher Schadstoffbelastung bei solch großen Wallern und wohl kaum auf Gastronomiestandards eingehaltenen Hygienevorschrifften ...

Und das hat zudem zweitens mit dem Thema hier, der Anzeige gegen Augenthaler rein gar nix zu tun..

Und damit Diskussion zu Ende, ab hier gehts wieder ums eigentliche Thema, Anzeige gegen Augenthaler..


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Richtig so.

Ich befürworte zwar auch C+R, aber wer als jemand, der in der Öffentlichkeit steht im Interview noch sagt, er hätte den Fisch wieder schwimmen lassen muss sich nicht wundern, das sowas dabei rumkommt.

Da warten die Tofunazis doch drauf - "Angeln zum Spaß ist verboten", Spaß gillt nicht als vernünftiger Grund, gesetzlich ist klar geregelt, was mit einem Fisch zu tun ist, der verwertet werden kann  - ich überfall doch auch keine Bank und gebe danach stolz ein Interview.

Wer heutzutage noch Fotos hochlädt und stolz C+R schreibt zieht sich auch die Hose mit der Kneifzange an - Foto machen und unkommentiert lassen, was mit dem Fisch passiert ist, oder einfach sagen - mhm lecker ist wesentlich sicherer.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch drauf, weil wir in der scheiß eu ja alle gleich behandelt werden sollen, dass da mal jemand die eier/das geld/die zeit hat vorm eugh zu klagen um c+r auch bei uns salonfähig zu machen


----------



## Alex.k (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Peta hat schon 2015 verloren und das Gericht hat entschieden, dass der Angler selbst über C&R entscheiden kann. Grüße.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Peta hat schon 2015 verloren und das Gericht hat entschieden, dass der Angler selbst über C&R entscheiden kann. Grüße.



Ich bezweifle leider, dass das in Bayern geschah oder gilt.
Durchaus gehen die meisten Anklagen ohne Verurteilung aus, in Bayern ist aber die Ausgangslage schlechter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle leider, dass das in Bayern geschah oder gilt.
> Durchaus gehen die meisten Anklagen ohne Verurteilung aus, in Bayern ist aber die Ausgangslage schlechter.



Und eben nochmal.

Auch und gerade weil in Bayen passiert.

Angezeigt wurde wegen Verstoss gegen TSG - kaum verurteilbar mit gutem Anwalt..

Eine Verurteilung wg. Verstoss gegen AFVIG §11 dagegen leicht möglich.

*TSG*
Noch ist ja scheinbar nicht mal die Anzeige eingegangen laut Staatsanwalt (http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/klaus-augenthaler-peta-tierschutz-fairness-100.html), dann muss er erst mal ermitteln und zweifelsfrei feststellen und *beweisen*, dass Herr Augenthaler dem Fisch *ERHEBLICHE *Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt hat.

Das dient zur Abgrenzung von Bagatellfällen.

Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs werden gewichtige und gravierende Beeinträchtigungen vorausgesetzt, welche sich nicht ohne Weiteres durch das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen eines Fisches begründen lassen (BGH, NJW 1987, S. 1833 (1834).)

Der Blick auf § 17 Nr. 2  TierSchG zeigt, daß die gesetzgeberischen Anforderungen an eine Verurteilung nicht gering sind. So fordert § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG doch die Zufügung *länger anhaltender* oder sich *wiederholender, **erheblicher *Schmerzen oder Leiden - oder aus Rohheit.


Wiederholend wäre in dem Falle nur gegeben, wenn der gleiche Fisch in geringem Zeitraum vom gleichen Fänger wieder gefangen werden würde...

Wie man "Rohheit" beweisen will (es geht ja um beweisen, nicht um vorwerfen, was die SA leisten muss), da bin ich dann auch mal gespannt.

Bleibt "länger anhaltend" (nicht Leiden, Schmerz oder Stress an sich, sondern die zu einer Verurteilung notwendigen ERHEBLICHEN! Leiden MÜSSEN länger anhaltend gewesen sein)  was zu erheblich hinzukommen MUSS; wollte man hier nach 17/2 verurteilen.

Das wiederum (der dazu notwendige Zeitraum) bemisst sich bei einem hoch entwickelten Säugetier (Pferd etc.), Vogel (Hühner etc.) natürlich komplett anders als bei Fisch als niederster Wirbeltiergattung, mit rudimentärem Hirn und sich selber nicht oder kaum bewusst. 

Ob angesichts dessen tatsächlich ein SA ein Gerichtsverfahren einleiten will, ist nicht auszuschliessen (auch da gibts ja spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern nahestehende Juristen). 

Ob ein Gericht das dann annimmt, ist schon die zweite Frage, in wie weit ein evtl. Urteil wg. 17/2 TSG gegen Augenthaler dann in höheren Instanzen haltbar sein wird, ist die nächste Frage (immer nen vernünftigen Anwalt vorausgesetzt (vernünftig heisst, jemand der sich in dieser Materie auch auskennt)).

Ist also mit der Anzeige (die angeblich laut SA noch nicht mal eingegangen ist) nach 17 TSG mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach, wie das mancher denkt, wenn er Tierschutz hört....

*Landesrecht Bayern*
Eine Verurteilung nach §11 AFVIG, also bayerischem Landesrecht, wäre dagegen denkbar einfach, wenn der Fisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wäre und es keine Beschränkung hinsichtlich des Maßes gegeben hätte (dazu müsste man wissen, wo genau an der Donau der Fisch gefangen wurde und welche Bestimmungen hinsichtlich Maß und Schonzeit da konkret für Waller zum Fangzeitpunkt gegolten haben).


Nur  um mal von der moralisch/ethischen Entrüstung beider bzw. aller Seiten (Verfechter von "abknüppeln" wie "zurücksetzen", Verfechter von "ich zeig meinen Fisch" bis zu " Angler müssen alles im Geheimen tun") wieder etwas zur Faktenlage zurück zu kommen...


----------



## Alex.k (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle leider, dass das in Bayern geschah oder gilt.
> Durchaus gehen die meisten Anklagen ohne Verurteilung aus, in Bayern ist aber die Ausgangslage schlechter.


Glaube war irgendwo in Sachsen oder Niedersachsen. Für mich sind die PETA-Anhänger alle Hardcore-Misanthropen. Habe einige von ihnen kennenlernen dürfen. Grüße


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Peta hat schon 2015 verloren und das Gericht hat entschieden, dass der Angler selbst über C&R entscheiden kann. Grüße.




Hast du einen Link dazu?


----------



## Alex.k (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link dazu?


Die meisten Anzeigen kommen nicht mal vors Gericht. Unser Verein wurde auch 2013 angezeigt und die Anzeige wurde fallengelassen. Hier ein Beispiel. Ansonsten über Google eingeben "Peta zeigt Angler und Vereine an".


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Durchaus gehen die meisten Anklagen ohne Verurteilung aus, in Bayern ist aber die Ausgangslage schlechter.



Richtig aber wurde Bayern zur Einführung dieses unseligen §11 
irgendwie gezwungen oder genötigt?

Man fällt der eigenen Klientel/Kundschaft nicht in den Rücken.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Glaube war irgendwo in Sachsen oder Niedersachsen. Für mich sind die PETA-Anhänger alle Hardcore-Misanthropen. Habe einige von ihnen kennenlernen dürfen. Grüße



Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, ist die ideologische Grundlage der Anti-Speziesismus.
Drei mal darfst du raten, welche Spezies dennoch auf der untersten Stufe steht und nicht mal da sind alle gleich tief...



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Richtig aber wurde Bayern zur Einführung dieses unseligen §11
> irgendwie gezwungen oder genötigt?
> 
> Man fällt der eigenen Klientel/Kundschaft nicht in den Rücken.



Das ist leider Gang und Gebe in den Verbandsstrukturen, siehe die andere Wallergeschichte, wo das 2m PCB-Tier am Ende gemampft wurde.
Der LFV Bayern hat bei der Gesetzgebung zumindest mal gepennt.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Richtig aber wurde Bayern zur Einführung dieses unseligen §11
> irgendwie gezwungen oder genötigt?
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Also, so schlimm ist das bei uns auch nicht und die meisten Angler entscheiden eben selbst, welchen Fisch sie entnehmen.


Es ist ja nun bayrische Art -mir san mir- über Gesetze & Regeln großzügig hinwegzusehen, aber dann sollte man doch aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass so ein Gesetz einfach nur sch**** ist und dafür kämpfen, dass es weg kommt!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo kati48268,

momentan wird über eine Modifizierung des AVFiG § 11 Abs. 8 diskutiert, in der Hinsicht, daß dem Angler mehr Eigenentscheidung überlassen wird.
Was in der Praxis ja eh gemacht wird. Allerdings wird es keinen Freibrief für C&R geben.
Mal schaun, was dabei herauskommt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Was in der Praxis ja eh gemacht wird.


Dass sich nicht zu wenige Bayern eh nicht an Regeln und Gesetze halten, konnte man hier im Thread ja auch schon nachlesen ;-))

Und für den Thread hier isses eh wurscht, ob die den AFVIG-§ ändern  oder nicht ("oder nicht" ist eh schon wahrscheinlicher laut Politik, das Thema haben wir eh schon seit Oktober letztes Jahr: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308128 ):
Augenthaler ist nicht wegen AFVIG sondern wegen TSG (angeblich) angezeigt worden.

Zudem würde trotzdem die "alte" AFVIG zum Tatzeitpunkt gelten und nicht die neue....


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Steht ja noch gar nicht fest, ob er tatsächlich angezeigt wurde. 

Ich halte das eh nur für nen Werbespendensammelgag zur EM Zeit mit dem dadurch bedingten Versuch der Erheischung der größtmöglichsten Aufmerksamkeit!

Dieses von Petra praktizierte deutsche Anzeige- und Anprangerverhalten wendet sich gegen sie selbst, erstmal weil eh jeder grundsätzlich denkt, die spinnen und zweitens ist Auge zu beliebt, als dass sich innerlich jemand gegen ihn wendet und auf die Seite von Petra schlägt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

naja, vielleicht haben die PETAner auch mal den  § 164 des deutschen StGB gelesen und werden daher vorsichtiger.

Denn wenn immer wieder Verfahren nach ihren Anzeigen eingestellt werden und die trotzdem immer wieder anzeigen, kann der  § 164 des deutschen StGB schon greifen, wenn man damit nen guten Anwalt beauftragen würde..

Freiheitsstrafe bis 5 Jahre..............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dieses von Petra praktizierte deutsche Anzeige- und Anprangerverhalten wendet sich gegen sie selbst, erstmal weil eh jeder grundsätzlich denkt, die spinnen und zweitens ist Auge zu beliebt, als dass sich innerlich jemand gegen ihn wendet und auf die Seite von Petra schlägt.



Die erwarten nicht, dass sich wegen der Anzeigen jemand auf ihre Seite schlägt, sondern dass all die weltfremden Leute, die bereits auf ihrer Seite stehen, weiter Geld in ihre Kasse einwerfen.

Ich kenne 2 Hauptabteilungsleiterinnen von DAX-Unternehmen, die laut eigenen Aussagen beide pro Jahr 10.000 Tacken (!!) dort einwerfen.

Ich finde es eigentlich faszinierend, wie hohe Bildung auf der einen Seite (diese Damen haben Abschlüsse an US-Elite-Unis) mit völligem Irrsinn auf der anderen Seite (Mensch und Tier sind gleich. Kaninchen töten ist Mord.) einhergehen kann.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, vielleicht haben die PETAner auch mal den  § 164 des deutschen StGB gelesen und werden daher vorsichtiger.



Meines Wissens nach ist die Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Regensburg eingegangen und es wird ermittelt.

Die Meldung macht auch seit Tagen in der bayerischen Lokalpresse die Runde.

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...genthaler-aerger-machen-21384-art1396029.html
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/klaus-augenthaler-peta-tierschutz-fairness-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Genau im letzten Link steht ja, dass die Anzeige noch nicht eingegangen wäre, das hatten wir doch schon deswegen veröffentlicht und drauf hingewiesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch ist ja scheinbar nicht mal die Anzeige eingegangen laut Staatsanwalt (http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpfalz/inhalt/klaus-augenthaler-peta-tierschutz-fairness-100.html)


----------



## Ossifischer (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Was kann Auge, dazu wenn ihn der Wels aus den Händen geglitten ist und dabei ins wasser gefallen ist!!!! Bei Größe kann das schon mal passieren !!!


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich faszinierend, wie hohe Bildung auf der einen Seite (diese Damen haben Abschlüsse an US-Elite-Unis) mit völligem Irrsinn auf der anderen Seite (Mensch und Tier sind gleich. Kaninchen töten ist Mord.) einhergehen kann.



Wie es scheint, ist den "Elite"-"Unis" der Homo-Mensura-Satz wohl nicht bekannt^^...aber auch in Tübingen fällt mir dieselbe Bildungslücke auf..........
:m
Wobei die beiden Damen ja vermutl. Oiko(s-)nomie studiert haben, also die gute "Haus-Führung"


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Mal ein kleiner Vorschlag für euch (bei uns in Österreich haben wir zum Glück noch keine solchen Schwachsinnsgesetzte):
Einfach in Zukunft bei solchen Fangfotos nur mehr dazuschreiben: Der Fisch wurde einer "sinnvollen Verwertung" zugeführt.
Jeder Angler weiß, was damit gemeint ist und PETA kan sch... gehen!
Wenn ich schon weiß, es gibt so ein Gesetz und dann poste ich Fotos oder lasse sie in der Zeitung veröffentlichen und schreibe noch dazu, dass der fisch freigelassen wurde, sind solche Anklagen Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Nur mal so zum überlegen...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich faszinierend, wie hohe Bildung auf der einen Seite (diese Damen haben Abschlüsse an US-Elite-Unis) mit völligem Irrsinn auf der anderen Seite (Mensch und Tier sind gleich. Kaninchen töten ist Mord.) einhergehen kann.



Hallo,

das sind zwei paar Stiefel. Ich habe mal ein Buch über die Dummheit gelesen. Dort war ein ganzes Kapitel dem Thema: "Dummheit bei hoher Intelligenz" gewidmet.
Ich erschrecke heute noch (mit knapp 70 Jahren) über die Weltfremdheit mancher, auch gerade hochgebildeter, Zeitgenosssen. Davon schützt auch ein Prof. Dr. Dr. nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@ Lajos - vor allem, wenn diese Prof.Dr.Dr. den Titel im Bereich der Wirtschafts-_*"Wissenschaft"*_ führen^^ - also ein wissenschaftliches Forschen versuchen auf ein gesellschaftl. Verhältnis anzuwenden...
Kein Wunder, dass unsere "Wirschschaftsweisen" jedesmal weder eine ökon. Krise voraussagen, noch anschl. ihre Ursachen benennen können. 
Viellleicht sollte das Fach sich in Wirtschaftstheologie umbenennen?


----------



## Siever (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich erschrecke heute noch (mit knapp 70 Jahren) über die Weltfremdheit  mancher, auch gerade hochgebildeter, Zeitgenosssen. Davon schützt auch  ein Prof. Dr. Dr. nicht.


:q Kennen wir als Angler ja bereits auch zu Genüge...


----------



## ricky9187 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Also zeigt peta im Auftrag des welses an den peta selbst hat keinen Schaden erlitten.
Aber die zeugenbefragung wird feucht fröhlich.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, ist die ideologische Grundlage der *Speziesismus*.



Das ist falsch. Der Speziesismus ist ja gerade, was z.Bsp. wir Anglerinnen und Angler treiben. Die ideologische Grundlage der "Tierrechtsbewegung" ist eben der *ANTI*-Speziesismus.

"Tierrechtsbewegung" habe ich in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, da das Wort in sich einen Widerspruch trägt/beinhaltet...
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Stimmt!!!!! 

Anti-Speziesismus!

War aber mein Fehler!!!

SORRY!!!!!

zu viele Baustellen gerade von Angelverbot Niedersachsen, Nachtangelverbote B-W, Angelverbot FFH, Baglimit Dorsch bis zum Angelverbot, Aalangelverbot etc. - da hab ich verkürzt und das Anti weggelassen vor so vielem "lass mich auch noch mit" - SORRY!!!!


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Brauchsch di do ned en`dschuldigga, i wois jo, daß dee vor lauddrr Broblema ned woisch wo dr`dr`Kopf schtood. 
Haubssach du machsch aifach waidrr so mimm kempfa firr ons Onglrr`woisch!
0n liebs Grüssle!
ond breib wie de bisch!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



glavoc schrieb:


> Haubssach du machsch aifach waidrr so mimm kempfa firr ons Onglrr`woisch!


Hedd ja sonschd nix zum dua..

Danke..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nun ging die Anzeige offiziell ein, wie BR24 meldet:

http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpf...austauf-anzeige-tierquaelerei-angeln-100.html

Interessant auch deren Hinweis auf § 11 AFVIG, obwohl doch angeblich PETA wg. TSG angezeigt hat - ob die bei uns mitgelesen haben?
;-)))

Dass die dann aber PETA immer noch als Tierschutzorganisation, statt als Tierrechtssektierer bezeichnen, spricht wiederum dagegen ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch deren Hinweis auf § 11 AFVIG, obwohl doch angeblich PETA wg. TSG angezeigt hat - ob die bei uns mitgelesen haben?
> ;-)))



Gerade eine Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen §11 AFVIG wäre bei diesem Fang interessant, weil hier ein einigermaßen versierter Anwalt mal einen Präzedenzfall schaffen könnte (keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit, allein schon wegen der Schadstoffbelastung des Fisches => kein vernünftiger Grund zur Entnahme)

Mal schauen, wie die Geschichte weiter geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es braucht ja keine Verwertung, da der wegen Hege raus muss..

Kann dann auch in Tonne gekloppt werden...

ist aber C+R - Thema und hat ja hier nix verloren..


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Im Prinzip ist es gut, dass es nun einen Promi erwischt hat und nicht wieder einen normalen Angler, denn so entsteht eine Öffentlichkeit, die wahrnehmen könnte, was Peta für einen Irrsinn verzapft + wie irrsinnig manche Gesetze/deren Auslegung sind.

Dazu müsste aber eine mediale Öffentklichkeit entstehen, die sachgerecht über die Story berichtet.
Leider kniet sich keine Redaktion tief genug rein;
- siehe die Bezeichnung als Tier_schutz_organisation,
- nun der ins Spiel gebrachte § 11 AFVIG, obwohl es vermutl. eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das TierSchG sein dürfte,
- der Unterschied zwischen Beidem wird dem Leser nicht klar gemacht,
- ...

Und hier kommen mal wieder die Verbände ins Spiel.
Ihr könnt ruhig stöhnen, aber genau das ist eine Aufgabe des Anglerlobbyismus, 
nämlich genau jetzt eine Presserklärung zu o.g. Punkten abzugeben (+an die Presse zu versenden) + Stellung pro Angeln/contra Peta zu beziehen!


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es gut, dass es nun einen Promi erwischt hat und nicht wieder einen normalen Angler, denn so entsteht eine Öffentlichkeit, die wahrnehmen könnte, was Peta für einen Irrsinn verzapft + wie irrsinnig manche Gesetze/deren Auslegung sind.
> 
> Dazu müsste aber eine mediale Öffentklichkeit entstehen, die sachgerecht über die Story berichtet.
> Leider kniet sich keine Redaktion tief genug rein;
> ...



Selbst Auge kniet sich da nicht mal rein oder gibt es von ihm ein Statement?
Er müsste doch der Erste sein welcher seine Klappe auf machen sollte.
Promi Anwalt nach vorne schieben und ab geht die Post.

Wahrscheinlich bekommt Peta ne dicke Spende von Auge und das Verfahren wird eingestellt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und hier kommen mal wieder die Verbände ins Spiel.
> Ihr könnt ruhig stöhnen, aber genau das ist eine Aufgabe des Anglerlobbyismus,
> nämlich genau jetzt eine Presserklärung zu o.g. Punkten abzugeben (+an die Presse zu versenden) + Stellung pro Angeln/contra Peta zu beziehen!



Du meinst also, die Anglerverbände stehen mit ihrer Meinung auf der Seite von Augenthaler? 

Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen von Verbandsvertretern in Bayern ganz andere Töne zu hören bekommen. "Dem Idioten sollen sie den Schein abnehmen". Und eine Menge Kopfnicken um ihn herum ...


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du meinst also, die Anglerverbände stehen mit ihrer Meinung auf der Seite von Augenthaler?
> 
> Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen von Verbandsvertretern in Bayern ganz andere Töne zu hören bekommen. "Dem Idioten sollen sie den Schein abnehmen". Und eine Menge Kopfnicken um ihn herum ...



Diesen Tenor gab es doch auch hier.

Kann man sogar Verständniss für haben. 
Ist nun mal der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.

Sich offiziell gegen Peta& Co und solche anglerfeindlichen Gesetze/ Vorschriften zu wehren etc. kostet halt Kraft, Nerven, Geld etc. und bringt viel Gegenwind somit viel Ärger evtl. bis in den privaten u. beruflichen Bereich hinein.

Wer setzt sich solch einem Sturm bei soviel "eigener" Inkompetenz gerne aus?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Selbst Auge kniet sich da nicht mal rein oder gibt es von ihm ein Statement?
> Er müsste doch der Erste sein welcher seine Klappe auf machen sollte.
> Promi Anwalt nach vorne schieben und ab geht die Post.



Er will aber vielleicht auch in Zukunft noch in Bayern angeln. Und vielleicht schätzt sein Promi-Anwalt die Meinung bei Gericht anders ein als wir hier im Board und hat ihm ausdrücklich geraten, den Ball flach zu halten. |wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Er will aber vielleicht auch in Zukunft noch in Bayern angeln. Und vielleicht schätzt sein Promi-Anwalt die Meinung bei Gericht anders ein als wir hier im Board und hat ihm ausdrücklich geraten, den Ball flach zu halten. |wavey:




Ich sag ja, Spende an Peta und das Verfahren wird eingestellt.

Wobei ein Promi- Anwalt mit viel Geld in der Hinterhand diese Vorschrift mal so richtig aufmischen könnte.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Selbst Auge kniet sich da nicht mal rein oder gibt es von ihm ein Statement?
> Er müsste doch der Erste sein


Eine entsprechende Reaktion des Anglerlobbyismus könnte, ...nein, müsste völlig losgelöst von der Reaktion des Beklagten erfolgen.
Die in diesem Fall durch die Bekanntheit des Beklagkten enstehende Öffentlichkeit nutzen; das meinete ich primär.


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du meinst also, die Anglerverbände stehen mit ihrer Meinung auf der Seite von Augenthaler?


DAS ist eben das Problem:
Verbände und Anglerlobbyismus sind i.d.R. leider 2 Paar Schuhe.
Für Letzteres werden sie zwar gewählt und bezahlt,
ihrem Auftrag jedoch werden sie in keiner Weise gerecht.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....- nun der ins Spiel gebrachte § 11 AFVIG, obwohl es vermutl. eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das TierSchG sein dürfte,
> ....



Die StA ermittelt aus dem Sachverhalt den strafrechtlichen Verstoß. Da ist es egal, ob das der Anzeigenerstatter als Verstoß gegen TSchG etc bezeichnet. Daran ist die StA nicht gebunden.


----------



## Alex.k (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> Also zeigt peta im Auftrag des welses an den peta selbst hat keinen Schaden erlitten.



Ja. Peta`s Grundsatz: Jedes Tier sollte in Deutschland einen Juristen haben. #d

Grüße.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die StA ermittelt aus dem Sachverhalt den strafrechtlichen Verstoß. Da ist es egal, ob das der Anzeigenerstatter als Verstoß gegen TSchG etc bezeichnet. Daran ist die StA nicht gebunden.


Mir klar.
Wir wissen ja gar nicht, ob & in welchem Umfang die STA ermitteln wird.

Ich meinte was Anderes: 
Den AFVIG hat die Presse (s. Link) im zweiten Artikel zitiert.
Im ersten Artikel wurde das Verstoss vs. TSchG genannt.
Eine Aufklärung was jetzt & was evtl. warum, was das Eine und das Andere bedeutet,... bekommt der Leser nicht.
Ist erher verwirrend als Berichterstattung.
In diese Informationslücke (=Aufklärung) müsste Anglerlobbyismus springen.
+ Stellung beziehen natürlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

ob die Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Verstoß gegen AVFiG § 11 ermittelt, glaube ich nicht, denn ein Verstoß dagegen ist keine Straftat sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, während ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz eine Straftat ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob die Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Verstoß gegen AVFiG § 11 ermittelt, glaube ich nicht, denn ein Verstoß dagegen ist keine Straftat sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, während ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz eine Straftat ist.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt. Beide Aspekte (Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und Verstoß gegen AVFIG §11) müssen auch generell getrennt behandelt werden. Selbst eine Bestrafung wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, dass auch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §11 begangen wurde. Thomas behauptet zwar, dass die Entnahme durch das Argument Hege gedeckt ist, auch wenn der Fisch letztendlich entsorgt wird, das sehen viele Juristen aber grundsätzlich anders. Es sei denn, für die entsprechende Art wurde explizit ein Entnahmezwang verfügt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der leidige §11 endlich mal auf den Prüfstand käme, aber das wird wohl wieder nicht geschehen.


----------



## Relgna (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Währen hier erst noch gestitten wird wird oben der Wels schon gevespert und haben Freude....schön das es auch anders geht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Relgna schrieb:


> Währen hier erst noch gestitten wird wird oben der Wels schon gevespert und haben Freude....schön das es auch anders geht



Bei Welsen dieser Größe liegt gerade im Main die PCB-Belastung bis zum 10fachen über dem Grenzwert. Mahlzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Da zeichnet sich die "Verteidigungsstrategie" ab:
http://www.heimatzeitung.de/startse...Augenthaler-von-Tierschuetzern-angezeigt.html


----------



## captn-ahab (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da zeichnet sich die "Verteidigungsstrategie" ab:
> http://www.heimatzeitung.de/startse...Augenthaler-von-Tierschuetzern-angezeigt.html




Eigentlich ist Jemand wie er genau der Richtige, sowas mal grundsätzlich anzugehen!
Am besten von Miro und Owo flankiert mal ein bisschen Promo machen.

Denn ehrlich:
Abgesehen von Peta und ein paar Spinnern ist Angeln angesehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich hab jedenfalls der zuständigen SA am 24.06. schon mal Folgendes geschickt:


> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da zeichnet sich die "Verteidigungsstrategie" ab:
> http://www.heimatzeitung.de/startse...Augenthaler-von-Tierschuetzern-angezeigt.html



Die Anzeige erfolgte ja nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens, sondern wegen der Fotos. Und nun geht es halt darum, ob die paar Sekunden an Land, um die Fotos zu schießen, dem Fisch laut Tierschutzparagraph erhebliche Schmerzen o.ä. bereitet haben. Bin neugierig auf den Ausgang. Und immer noch ärgerlich, dass der berühmte §11 nicht zur Sprache kommt, um diesen Unsinn endlich mal aus der Welt zu schaffen.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Sebastian Hanfland, der Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Bayern hat der Süddeutschen Zeitung ein Interview zum Fall Klaus Augenthaler gegeben. 

Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/regensburg-eine-schaebige-tat-1.3063204


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hanfland, der Geschäftsfüher des bayrischen Landesverbandes, mit PETA zusammen in gemeinsamer Mission gegen Angler..

Pfui Teufel...............


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sebastian Hanfland, der Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Bayern hat der Süddeutschen Zeitung ein Interview zum Fall Klaus Augenthaler gegeben.
> 
> Hier nachzulesen:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/regensburg-eine-schaebige-tat-1.3063204



Lachkrampf


----------



## phirania (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Der  Größte Feind des Anglers,ist der Angler selbst...#q
Oder aber die Verbände die sich ja eigentlich für  den Angler einsetzen sollen.#q


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich würde den Verbandschef auch scharf anbraten.


----------



## ayron (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

|bigeyes Junge, Junge, dass ist vergleichbar mit der Aussage eines afrikanischen Präsidenten, der mal behauptet haben soll, dass man mit einer gründlichen Dusche einer HIV-Infektion vorbeugen könnte.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wenn das nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich auch drüber lachen... kann ich aber nicht.

 Wenn ich da so Phrasen lese von wegen "Fischer und Ökologie usw...."
 In diesem Land einfach nur angeln? Der Bewirtschafter kann da von mir aus Ökologie betreiben wie er will.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Immer dran denken - ihr bezahlt die alle über eure Vereine freiwillig...

Würde es keine positiven Ausnahmen guter Verbandsarbeit geben würde (Anglerverband Niedersachsen z. B.), sondern nur solche Anglerfeinde wie den bayrischen Verband, der ausgerechnet mit PETA zusammen gegen Angler vorgeht, hätt ich mich vielleicht schon radikalisiert angesichts solch anglerfeindlichen Dünnsch......

Wer in diesem bayrischen Anglerfeindeverband bleibt als Verein, der hats nun wirklich nicht besser verdient..........


----------



## Amimitl (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich hoffe, ich darf es hier zitieren, dann wird es einfacher zu verstehen.



> F: Und wenn man einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann, wie es ja die Fischereivorschriften vorsehen? Augenthaler sagt, ein Waller dieser Größe sei nicht genießbar.
> 
> A: So kann man das generell nicht sagen. Jüngere Waller schmecken zwar besser, aber wenn man bei einem großen Exemplar die tranigen Fettschichten wegschneidet, lassen sich feine Gerichte zubereiten. Ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall scharf anbraten.



Und genau da liegt doch eben das Problem in der ganzen Diskussion. Alles dreht sich am Ende genau um diesen einen Punkt. Fische, für die ich eine sinnvolle Verwertung habe, müssen entnommen werden.

Das ist so präzise formuliert wie es am Ende schwammig ist, immerhin liegt es am Ende im Ermessensspielraum des Anglers, was er (oder sie) sinnvoll verwerten kann. Ja, natürlich kann ich es mir irgendwie hinbiegen, einen zwei Meter Waller zu verwerten, aber ist das auch sinnvoll? Und wenn ich für mich persönlich entscheide, etwas nicht verwerten zu können, kann man mir aus meiner Entscheidung am Ende auch noch einen Strick drehen, weil andere Personen (die vielleicht noch nicht einmal Fisch mögen oder essen) das anders sehen?

Das Problem hierbei ist ja, dass ich als Angler anders als als Jäger nicht vorher absehen kann, was anbeißt. Wenn ich als Jäger anlege und abdrücke, kann ich vorher das Reh/Schwein genau unter die Lupe nehmen und abschätzen, ob das was für mich ist oder eben nicht.

Als Angler wiederum habe ich diesen Luxus nicht und muss nehmen, was da kommt. Gerade bei Ausreißern wie der allseits beliebten Raubbrasse ist es (für mich) absolut unverständlich, dass ich theoretisch gezwungen sein sollte, so ein schönes Tier zu töten und einzupacken, obwohl ich möglicherweise nicht einmal Brassen mag oder sie mir zu grätig sind. Noch dazu, weil ich ja explizit durch meine Angelmethode versucht habe, genau diesen Fisch zu vermeiden.

Die Diskussion um C&R in allen Ehren, aber was hier wirklich helfen würde, wäre mal ein ordentlicher und auslegungsfreier Gesetzestext bzw. Grundsatzurteil. Dann könnte man sich diese ganzen Diskussionen und Argumente auch endlich mal sparen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Sorry, komplett falsch:
JEDER maßige Fisch ohne Schonung MUSS in Bayern abgeknüppelt werden laut AFVIG §11....

Das hat rein GAR NICHTS mit der Möglichkeit zur Verwertung zu tun!!

Gewünscht (verwerten), aber nach Rechtslage NICHT notwendig!!!
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


*Davon ab:*
Und wenn ein GF eines FISCHEREIverbandes mit PETA gemeinsame Sache macht (unabhängig bei was) und  noch deren bläst, gehört so jemand sofort rausgeschmissen und er soll besser sein Leben lang arbeitslos bleiben als noch einmal eine nCent von eine mAngler bekommen..

Und wer weiter diesen Verband bezahlt über seinen barischen Verein, der hat eh jedes Recht verwirkt,über PETA oder das Abknüppelgebot im bayrischen AFVIG §11 zu meckern - der das tun, wofür er da ist:
*Willenlos für PETA und den  bayrischen Landesfischereiverband Fische schlachten ...*



Ich hab mal früher gesagt, der Unterschied zwischen PETA und Fischereiverbänden wäre der, dass PETA nicht von Anglern bezahlt wird - ob der bayrische LFV nicht schon eine PETA-Aussenstelle ist, wage ich nicht zu fragen


----------



## ronram (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Interessen(ver)treter der organisierten Angelfischer.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Eine schäbige Tat?
Nein.

Ein schäbiger Typ, der behauptet Anglerinteressen zu vertreten.
Beschämend, sachlich falsch, hinterfotzig & falsch am Platz.
Bloß weg mit diesem GF und diesem Verband!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich hab bei denen vom LFV-Bayern auf FB mal gefragt, ob sie ne Unterabteilung von PETA geworden sind....


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/?fref=nf

 Was ist schlimmer als ein Feind?
    -> die Verräter in den eigenen Reihen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Eine schäbige Tat?

Schäbig daran,sind eigentlich nur die verbalen Angriffe und Ethikergüsse von S.Hanfland.

Bis auf den Einwand über Auges Bildpublikation,(über die sich sicherlich streiten lässt) ein vollkommen überflüssiger wie dummer Griff in die ideologische Sickergrube.

Sein "Nein,das macht man nicht,mit dem was WIR unter.." und das folgende "finde ich auch gut so" blabla, trieft nicht nur zum erbrechen vor typisch dt.Moral-und Ethikrotz,es ist auch ein fieses,subtiles nachtreten Richtung Länder,in denen die ideologischen Uhren gottlob anders,nämlich freiheitlicher ticken.

Herr Hanfland's Ansicht das c&r generell gegen das TSG verstösst,ist erschreckend aber auch rechtlich gesehen unkorrekt.Halblaiengesülz mit Buckelcharakter.

Wie wird man mit derartiger Kompetenz*hüstel* eigentlich Geschäftsführer?

Wäre einer PETA Indoktrination würdig.Wäre da auch besser aufgehoben.

Ein weiser Mann,hätte wohl  geschwiegen,anstatt so einen kontraproduktiven Mist von sich zu geben.

Auch scheint er einige Umstände entweder bewusst zu verdrängen oder verpennt zu haben.

Was er unter einer ethisch wie ökol. korrekten Angelei versteht,geht einem nicht unerheblichen Teil der Angler nämlich schlichtweg am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Er kann ja gerne so fischen,wie er es für richtig hält.

Was das einseitig vorgeschobene Ökologiegesabbel angeht..

Bevor er den kleinen Splitter im möglichen (Fehl?)Verhalten anderer sucht,sollte er zuerst mal den grossen Balken im eigenen Kopf,nämlich den ethisch wie ökologisch mehr als fragwürdigen §11 betrachten.Dann hat er für die nächsten Wochen genug zu tun.

Durch solche Leute möchte ich als Angler weder vertreten noch irgendwie repräsentiert werden.

Ausser 'ne Runde Fremdschämen einfach nur Bäääh.


----------



## Fidde (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wer solche Freunde hat, der braucht keine Feinde mehr.

Mit der Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist es aber nicht ganz so einfach. So werden für mein Hausgewässer nur Karten an im VDSF (oder wie auch immer die sich gerade nennen) organisierte Vereinsmitglieder ausgegeben. Ich könnte natürlich auf dieses Gewässer verzichten, will ich aber nicht .


----------



## Jens_74 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Soviel zu Peta

http://gera.otz.de/web/lokal/leben/...tet-Anzeige-gegen-Poelziger-Angler-1514124430

 Die ham se doch nicht mehr alle...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Der Skandal ist doch nicht Peta,
bei denen weiß man wenigstens woran man ist,
die Verräter in den eigenen Reihen sind das größere Problem,
denn hier kommt das (sogar selbst bezahlte) Messer von hinten.


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Die sind beleidigt, weil sie seit der letzten Jagd, Fisch & Natur in Landshut eine andere Linie fordern müssen/sollen/eigentlich sollen (siehe FB), und das widerstrebt einem bayrischen Verbandler halt zutiefst.

Aus eigener Erfahrung: es ist unmöglich, ein Mitglied aus dem bayrischen Verbandspräsidium zur Selbstreflektion zu bringen. Die sind so abartig von dem überzeugt, was sie glauben alles zu leisten, dass Kritiker halt die 1-2 Geisterfahrer sind, die hier in Bayern unterwegs sind.

Ich bin gespannt, wann der große Unfall kommt und ob er kommt. 
Es gibt ja nicht viele Vereine, die die Eier in der Hose haben und austreten.
Da der LFV der bayrischen Gewässerliegenschaften des Landes verwaltet, schließt sich letztendlich hier der Kreis wieder:
wird ein Gewässer verkauft, hat das Land aka LRA das Vorkaufsrecht nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz. D.h. langsam aber stetig wandern alle Gewässer in den Besitz des Landes und wer verwaltet die dann?
Ach ja, praktischer Weise macht das ja der PETA Ableger LFV... #q

Es fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass der LFV Studien durchführt und nachweist, dass durch das ganze Mikroplastik (oder alternative Bealstungen) in Bayern eigentlich kein Fisch mehr gegessen werden sollte, dann hat sich das mit der Anglerei auch endlich erledigt........................

Den LFV Bayern kannst Du nur gebrauchen, wenn die persönliche Meinung des Präsidiums, getarnt als LFV Naturschutzverbandsziele, zufällig deckungsgleich sind mit einem Interesse von Dir (z.B. das allerseits beliebte Thema Wasserkraft).

Wenn Du neue Ideen einbringen, Widerstand gegen Angelgegner (PETA), Erleichterungen für die Fischerei erreichen, etc. willst, bist Du fehl am Platz.

Früher in diesem Thread wurde geschrieben, dass der Fall Augenthaler eine Möglichkeit gewesen wäre, den §11 grundsätzlich rechtlich klären zu lassen und zu hinterfragen.
Diese Option wurde kläglich und verheerend zerstört durch die Aussagen eines S.H. - der eigentlich seit der o.g. Landshuter Messe eine andere Meinung vertreten soll.
Oh sorry - habe vergessen, dass das nicht seine ist.

Dürfte bei ihm als Person aber auch nicht sonderlich überraschen, das Fähnchen dreht sich ja schon länger so, wie der Wind gerade weht... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

welcome back - schade, dass es zu einem so lausigen und traurigen Thema ist....

Was ich vom bayerischen LFV, den größten Anglerfeinden in Bayern, halte, brauch ich Dir ja nicht weiter erklären..


----------



## smithie (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Servus #h

Schön finde ich auch das Zitat:



> Es gibt eine Diskussion über das sogenannte Catch and Release, Fangen und Zurücksetzen. In anderen Ländern, vor allem in Holland, ist das gängig.



Ist nur nicht ganz richtig:


> In *so gut wie allen *anderen Ländern, *auch *in Holland, ist das gängig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Naja, korrekte Analyse, Ehrlichkeit oder Rückgrat und Anstand kannste aber von solchen PETA-Unterstützern wie dem LFV-Bayern nicht wirklich erwarten wollen, oder?


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



smithie schrieb:


> Früher in diesem Thread wurde geschrieben, dass der Fall Augenthaler eine Möglichkeit gewesen wäre, den §11 grundsätzlich rechtlich klären zu lassen und zu hinterfragen.
> Diese Option wurde kläglich und verheerend zerstört durch die Aussagen eines S.H.


 
 Du kannst doch selbst einen Fisch fangen, fotografieren, zurücksetzen und erstattest dann Selbstanzeige und kannst damit den §11 mal grundsätzlich durch alle Instanzen klären.

 Sofern Du genug Geld hast, das durchzufechten.

 Finde das ziemlich übel, wie man da über Jahrzehnte schon mit irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Damokles-Schwertern bedroht wird, weil (fast) (man soll ja nicht Verallgemeinern |supergri) nur noch politisch gesteuerte Pfeifen in den Verbänden sitzen, die wahrscheinlich noch eine Beratung dafür benötigen, wie man das Klopapier korrekt am Hintern entlangwischt..

 Wie wäre es denn mit einer durch Spenden finanzierten Stiftung, die entstehende Kosten für solche rechtlichen Problemchen auffängt? An sowas würde sogar ich mich beteiligen :m.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Was mich generell so bei den ganzen Angel-Einschränkungen etc. Geschichten fehlt, ist die Kritische Stimme der Angel-Medien wie die ganzen Magazine usw.

Hier will keiner den ersten Stein gegen Verbände usw. werfen..... aber dann uns Konsumenten Seitenweise Berichte von Polderhechten, C&R Dickkarpfen aus Frankreich und Spanien usw. vorlegen....

Ne Lobby der Angelgeräteindustrie + Angeltourismusbranche sehe ich auch nicht hinter dem Ofen vorkommen. Und das wäre wenigstens ein Mitstreiter mit finanziellen Rückgrat.....


----------



## GandRalf (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Dass sich Gerätevertriebe nicht in jede "kleine" Affäre einmischen können, sollte wohl verständlich sein.
Bei der Diskussion zu den FFH Gebieten finde ich jedenfalls die Fa. Zebco in der Unterstützerliste.



> *Wir  sind gegen ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Gebieten  „Doggerbank“, „Borkumer Riffgrund“, „Sylter Außenriff“, „Fehmarnbelt“,  „Kadettrinne“ und „Pommersche Bucht – Rönnebank.*
> Mitglieder der Allianz gegen das Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ (Stand 27.05.16):
> 
> Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V.
> ...


#6


----------



## Norbi (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hast Du Dich im Tread geirrt?????


----------



## smithie (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wurde die Kommentar Funktion auf Facebook deaktiviert oder warum tut sich da nichts mehr???


----------



## Sharpo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

nööö, kannst ruhig los legen.


----------



## GandRalf (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Norbi schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich im Tread geirrt?????



Nö! 
Sollte nur zeigen, dass sich auch die Industrie durchaus um gewisse Themen kümmert.
Die Thematik hier aber wohl zu klein ist.

Bezog sich auf die Aussage:



> Ne Lobby der Angelgeräteindustrie + Angeltourismusbranche sehe ich auch  nicht hinter dem Ofen vorkommen. Und das wäre wenigstens ein Mitstreiter  mit finanziellen Rückgrat.....


von FR33


----------



## gründler (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Der Angelgeräteverband hat sich doch aufgelößt soweit ich das in Peto habe..oder Thomas?

#h


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Halbwegs OT:

Ja, der BVA hat sich Anfang 2015 aufgelöst.
Außer die ANSPO zu veranstalten lief da sowieso nich viel anderes.

Der Ruf der Angler nach der Industrie als Hilfe ist uralt, das war schon so als das Wettangeln verboten wurde.
Da glaubten auch viele, das würde nie kommen, weil die doch ihre Kohlefaserstippen für 4stellige Beträge dann nicht mehr hier verscherbeln können.
Und was ist draus geworden?

Genauso verhält es sich mit den Print-Medien. Da kommt zwar neuerdings mal hier und da ein kritischer Kommentar; lobenswert, aber was bringt das so?

Da sich die Scheixxe für Angler aber in letzter Zeit exponentiell steigernd stapelt -und die dafür installierten Interessenvertreter nahezu komplett versagen oder das Ganze noch befeuern- wäre es dringend an der Zeit für eine bundesweite konzertierte Aktion 'pro Angeln in Deutschland' aller am Markt beteiligten Akteure (Industie & Handel, alle Angler-Medien, Tourismusbranche, Teichwirte & Fischzüchter,...).

Nur: wer soll diesen Sauhaufen koordinieren?
Mit einem solchen Projekt kannst du 5 Vollzeitkräfte beschäftigen.

Die Kapazitäten & finanziellen Mittel für so etwas sind durchaus da,
allerdings werden sie im DAFV (& in vielen LVs) für den Selbsterhalt blockiert & sinnlos verbraten.
Dazu fehlt an dieser Stelle auch die Kompetenz & der Wille.

Genau dies ist ja der Grund für so einige hier, die Zerschlagung des DAFV zu verlangen;
damit endlich die Mittel eingesetzt werden können um etwas Neues entstehen zu lassen, was wirklich für Angler tätig wird.


----------



## gründler (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php

#h


----------



## Sharpo (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php
> 
> #h



Jetzt haste mich aber gefoppt.

War fast schon am Jubeln als ich dann ein Blick auf das Datum legte.

:g


----------



## gründler (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Na das sind Aussagen die seit 6 jahren im Raum stehen und ist ja auch so,wir Angeln nicht aus Hunger.Wenn das so hohe Amtsträger sagen muss es ja wohl so stimmen oder.....



#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/?fref=nf



Ja Leute, wo sind jetzt eure (sachlichen und höflichen !!) Stellungsnahmen auf der Seite des LFV Bayern? Wer was bewegen will, muss was sagen.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Für höflich war's bei mir deutlich zu spät.
Aber sachlich finde ich meine Statements dort durchaus. |rolleyes

Was will man da auch noch sagen? Der Schaden ist da und kann nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden.

Richtig wären halt nur noch die nächsten Schritte:
- GF Hanfland umgehend feuern, 
- alle, die diesen Dolchstoss in den Rücken mittragen ebenso,
- Entschuldigung durch den Verband für die Nummer des GFs und dafür, dass man jedem Peta-Jünger eine Masturbationsvorlage geliefert hat,
- umgehend sachliche Unterstützung für den Beklagten + Übernahme der anwaltliche Kosten (auch bei allen anderen ähnlich Betroffenen)
- völlige Kehrtwende in der anglerfeindlichen Ideologie, das Zurücksetzen von Fischen betreffend.
->alternativ, wenn man all das zuvor genannte nicht leisten kann oder will: 
Selbstauflösung des Verbandes, weil einen Anglerverband der nicht für Anglerinteressen steht und eintritt, braucht keine Sau.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

PS: nun steigt auch ein offizieller Verbandsvertreter ein.
Und findet natürlich mit herzhaft bayrischer Selbstgerechtigkeit: ist doch alles mehr als richtig gelaufen.

Was stimmt nur nicht mit denen?
Ok, früher, die hohen Berge, das nächste Dorf weit entfernt, da waren die Cousinen doch greifbarer, das über Jahrhunderte, auch wenn die Kinder irgendwann keine Daumen mehr hatten,... |uhoh:


----------



## smithie (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was stimmt nur nicht mit denen?


Es fehlt die Fähigkeit sich selbst hinterfragen zu können. 
Über die Voraussetzungen dazu brauche ich ja nix zu sagen.

Es war doch auch nur eine Frage der Zeit und absehbar, bis jemand aus dem Präsidium (oder S.H. selbst?) ein Statement abgibt, dass man sich doch bitte strengstens an die Gesetze halten muss - auch ein Hr. Augenthaler.

Dass die Gesetze von den LFV Vorgängern mitbestimmt und/oder nicht verhindert wurden, will auch keiner wissen.

-> wieso gibt es keinen Smilie-Hund der sich in den Schwanz beißt?


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Na, es fragen ja bereits mehrere, was denn der soeben neu durch den Verband geschaffene Rechtsbegriff, _"gefühlte Entnahmepflicht"_, genau bedeutet. #c
Und was die vom Verband empfohlenen _"pragmatischen Lösungen"_ sind.
|kopfkrat

Der Typ redet sich um Kopf und Kragen! :m


----------



## maciej.mucha (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Die Aussage ist doch legitim. Das Problem liegt hier nicht beim LFV oder bei PETA, sondern beim Angler der es mal wieder besser weiß und sich über geltendes Recht hinwegsetzen muss.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, hausgemachtes "Poser-Problem"!
Egal was irgendwelche Verbandsheinis kommentieren, ohne Sendebewußtsein und Mediengeilheit von dem Kandidaten, gäbe es gar nichts zu diskutieren!
Und wenn man sich unbedingt öffentlich macht, warum nicht etwas klüger, wie z.b. die Jungs vom Main mit ihrem kapitalen Waller?

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Man mag Augenthaler durchaus als Idioten bezeichnen.

Das ändert aber doch nichts daran, dass dieses Gesetz (AVFiG) komplett daneben ist!

Und schon gar nicht, dass das Zurücksetzen eines solchen Fisches, egal ob gezielt oder auch nicht gezielt gefangen, egal ob er verwertbar ist oder per Tierkörperbeseitigungsanstalt entsorgt werden muss (inkl. der Problematik, wie kommt der riesige, schleimige Kadaver da hin, evtl. Sonntag nachts um 1Uhr) hier als Verstoss gegen das TierSchG angezeigt (und vom Verband als 'richtig so') bezeichnet wird.

Denkt doch mal einen Tacken weiter über das sicherlich nicht intelligente öffentliche Posen hinaus!

Und wozu dann eigentlich ein Anglerverband?
Zum erklären dummer Gesetze + hinterher treten?
Angebot: ich mach das für 10% der Beitragsgelder, sogar besser, ihr könnt den Laden abschaffen.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Das dieser Hanfland ein unnötiges Gesetz rechtfertigt, ja sogar den Empörten gibt, von wegen "schändliche Tat" und so, ist ganz klar anglerfeindlich!
Höchstwahrscheinlich glaubt er den Mist sogar selbst?
Diesem Augentaler unterstelle ich nicht mal Dummheit oder das er etwa ein Idiot ist, sondern glaube das er gedanklich noch in einer Zeit stehen geblieben ist, wo es als heroisch galt, so ein Donaumonster bezwungen zu haben.
Zudem glaube ich, wenn man sich nicht so intensiv mit dem Angeln und seiner heutigen 
eben nicht mehr unbedingt positiven gesellschaftlichen Stellung befasst, wie wir das hier 
tun, solche Entwicklungen auch an einem vorbei gehen können.

Na, jetzt hat er auf die Art und Weise uch Petra kennen gelernt!

@Kathi, dass solche ehrenamtlichen Anglerverräter weg gehören, darüber sind wir uns wohl einig, ändert 
aber leider nichts an geltendem Recht und auch nicht daran, dass man etwas klüger damit umgehen 
könnte.
Und was die Entsorgung von 2 Zentner Fischkadaver angeht, auch darüber sollte man sich gefälligst einen 
Kopp machen, bevor man gezielt auf solche Fische angelt!
Ist übrigens gar nicht so ein Problem wie man es allgemein hinstellt, wenn man natürlich 
Berührungsängste mit solchen Schleimbatzen hat, dann wird es kompliziert!

Jürgen


----------



## Tricast (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ........Zudem glaube ich, wenn man sich nicht so intensiv mit dem Angeln und seiner heutigen
> eben nicht mehr unbedingt positiven gesellschaftlichen Stellung befasst, wie wir das hier
> tun, ..........!
> 
> Jürgen




Hallo Jürgen,

ich glaube nicht an das Märchen dass unsere Gesellschaft das Angeln oder Fischen nicht positiv sieht. Es ist nur eine  Minderheit die gegen das Angeln wettert und leider auch überproportional Gehör findet. 

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Dazu gibts ja Studien, dass das nur um die 15 - 20 % Anglerfeinde sind, ein Großteil Angeln positiv und ein Teil neutral sieht..

Das kann aber je nach Region unterschiedlich aussehen...

Wenn man einen normal denkenden, nichtangelnden Mitbürger nicht mit der C+R-Diskussion kommt, sondern die mal damit konfrontiert, dass der Staat (Bayern) vom angelnden Bürger verlangt, aus Tierschutzgründen jeden nicht geschonten Fisch tot zu schlagen, unabhängig davon, ob er ihn verwerten will, dann würde so eine Diskussion gaaaaanz anders aussehen...

Und genau das werfe ich ja den Verbänden vor, sich auf sinnlose Diskussionen um C+R einzulassen, statt so widersinniges Recht wie den AFVIG §11 zu nutzen um auf fehlgeleiteten Tierschutz aufmerksam zu machen und so eine für Angler positive Veränderung wie z. B. in der Schweiz hinzuwirken..


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, hausgemachtes "Poser-Problem"!
> Egal was irgendwelche Verbandsheinis kommentieren, ohne Sendebewußtsein und Mediengeilheit von dem Kandidaten, gäbe es gar nichts zu diskutieren!
> Und wenn man sich unbedingt öffentlich macht, warum nicht etwas klüger, wie z.b. die Jungs vom Main mit ihrem kapitalen Waller?
> 
> Jürgen



Stimmt, Gesetze lieber im stillen Kämmerlein übertreten.

Hier gibt es sehr wohl etwas zu Diskutieren.
Und zwar absolut realitätsferne Gesetze und das Gebaren bzw. das unterirdische Interview des landesfischereiverbandes in der Sz.
Der Fischereiverband ist dafür da, die Interessen des Angelns zu verteidigen und nicht einen derzeit nicht mal Verurteilten Angler in den Rücken zu fallen und mit solch populistischen Sprüchen diese Anzeige der Peta zu unterstützen.

Das ist das Problem Kollege und nicht der Angler welcher gegen ein anglerfeindliches und gesunden Menschenverstand feindliches Gesetz verstossen hat.

Worauf unter anderem der Fischereiverband grossen Einfluss hatte.

Einflluss, nicht zu verwechseln mit zu verantworten.

Und auch dieses Argument ...wir sind Dreck im Auge der Gesellschaft ist eine Lüge.
kein Bürger dieses Landes wäre auf die Idee gekommen (ausser peta) Herrn Augenthaler anzuzeigen. 
tenor eher: Hoffentlich lebt der arme Fisch noch. Den kann man doch nicht mehr essen.
usw.

ich wünsche mir ernsthaft Herr Augenthaler hat soviel schneid und Kohle und geht gegen diesen Mist, gegen diese Anzeige bis in die letzte Instanz.

Wenn nicht er, wer dann?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich besser wenn wir den Fisch aus der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden lassen.



Wäre sinniger, wenn Kontraproduktive Brand-
beschleuniger vom Schlage der Herren H.Günster,Dr.S.Spahn und auch Dr.S.Hanfland aus der Verbandsöffentlichkeit
verschwinden würden.

Noch wen vergessen?

Die 3 allein, haben mit ihren kruden Statements mehr Schaden angerichtet,als 100 posende  Releaser.

Wäre glatt einer PETA Ehren-
mitgliedschaft würdig.

Die zu PETA grundsätzlich und auch zu den Thesen von H.Günster/Dr.Spahn schweigende Mitsympathisantin Frau Dr. H.K.am besten gleich mit zur Preisverleihung entsenden.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wäre sinniger, wenn Kontraproduktive Brand-
> beschleuniger vom Schlage der Herren H.Günster,Dr.S.Spahn und auch Dr.S.Hanfland aus der Verbandsöffentlichkeit
> verschwinden würden.
> 
> ...



Mein Kommentar war zynisch gemeint.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ick weiss  [emoji6] 

Wollte nur (d)einer Thesenbestätigung(du weisst welche)vorbeugen [emoji28]


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo miteinander,

der Bay.LFV legt nach. Es besteht scheinbar Interesse, die Sache weiterhin öffentlich hochzukochen.

Es lohnt sich, die Sache zu Ende zu denken. Hat interessante Konsequenzen. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

hab nen Diskussionsbeitrag da hinterlassen....



> @Landesfischereiverband Bayern: Und was euer Kopfeinziehen und abnicken und vorauseilender Gehorsam die letzten Jahrzehnte gebracht hat, sieht man ja eindeutig:
> Ein bescheuertes Abknüppelgebot!!
> 
> Das vom Verband noch mit initiiert und verteidigt wurde/wird.
> ...



Beim LFV in Bayern scheints wie  bei dem in B-W zu sein:

Da wollen hochbezahlte, arrogante Geschäftsführer lieber mit Behörden und Politik kuscheln (man trinkt ja lieber mit denen Kaffee, als gegen Politik und Behörden zu kämpfen FÜR Angler), als hart für Interessen der Angler zu arbeiten.  

In B-W ists das Kinder- und Nachtangelverbot, in Bayern halt das Abknüppelgebot, wo die Verbandsgeschäftsführer lieber den Kopp in den Sand stecken..

An********n tun sie da nur Angler, nicht Behörden, Politik und Medien...

Und die Ehrenamtler lassen die GF machen und stützen die dabei noch....

zum k.................................................................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> der Bay.LFV legt nach. Es besteht scheinbar Interesse, die Sache weiterhin öffentlich hochzukochen.



Hochkochen?

Ich traue diesen dubiosen Köchen nicht mal 'ne gescheite Bratwurst zu.

Da ändert auch die Aufforderung zum mitmachen/einbringen in Veränderungsprozesse nicht sooo viel dran.

Ein guter Koch,hätte div.Zutaten(u.a.den §11 ) von vornherein als Sondermüll eingestuft und da gelassen wo er hingehört..in d.Giftschrank


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo miteinander,
Hallo Thomas


@ Thomas

Du hast hier Deine übliche Wortschablone abgeliefert




Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> .
> 
> Es lohnt sich, die Sache zu Ende zu denken. Hat interessante Konsequenzen.


Man beachte: Für die Reaktion des Bay.LFV lag ein Wochenende dazwischen >> Zeit zum Nachdenken.
Das was hier passiert ist kein Zufall.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nur steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein...

Und klar haben die sich lange überlegt, wie sie sagen und schreiben können, dass sie auch zukünftig lieber mit Behörden und Politik kuscheln, statt für Angler einzutreten....

Natürlich ist es kein Zufall, dass die lieber weiter nen angenehmen Job wollen, statt einen, wo sie kämpfen müssten..



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ein guter Koch,hätte div.Zutaten(u.a.den §11 ) von vornherein als Sondermüll eingestuft und da gelassen wo er hingehört..in d.Giftschrank


so isses.....................

Und die vom Verband machten Braun noch zum Präsi, zum Dank u. a. dafür:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032
statt solche Leute mit Schimpf und Schande davon zu jagen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Schön, dass die Verbandler Gegenwind kriegen auf ihrer FB-Seite ;-))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön, dass die Verbandler Gegenwind kriegen auf ihrer FB-Seite ;-))



wie geplant.

Scheinbar ist manch einem nicht klar was da gerade abgeht. 
Wenn man sich auf FB ansieht, was da los war, dann fällt auf, das zunächst der Bay.LFV auffallend aggressiv die Wallergeschichte kommentiert hat. Die Reaktionen waren gemischt, in Summe aber kritisch.

Es sah dann so aus, als würde die Geschichte einschlafen.

In dieser Situation zieht der Bay. LFV die Geschichte erneut mit einem gewissen Pfeffer hoch. Dass erneut kritische Kommentare kommen werden war ganz eindeutig abzusehen.

Scheinbar wollte man das so. Wohl Teil einer Strategie.



Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön, dass die Verbandler Gegenwind kriegen auf ihrer FB-Seite ;-))



Was zählt ist uff der JHV. 

Net auf Facebook.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Scheinbar wollte man das so. Wohl Teil einer Strategie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du traust denen eindeutig mehr Intellenz zu als ich.....

Wobei sie sehr erfinderisch sind, wenns ums Angler verarschen und behumpsen geht, das stimmt natürlich 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was zählt ist uff der JHV.
> 
> Net auf Facebook.


Da haste wahr


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Beim Kommentar von H.H.L.(Amberg?),bin ich noch unentschlossen..

Ich schwanke da zwischen belächeln oder bemitleiden.

Versteht der überhaupt,worum es 
geht ?


----------



## ayron (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> H
> 
> Scheinbar wollte man das so. Wohl Teil einer Strategie.
> 
> ...



Was hast du für eine Vermutung?

Grün induziertes Materialsammeln, um zu verdeutlichen, dass es nötig ist §11 durchzusetzen, verschärfen oder die Wichtigkeit einer saftigen Verurteilung Auges? Im Verbandjargon auch "Denkzettel" genannt?

Was positives kann es ja nicht sein |uhoh:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo



ayron schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Vermutung?



ich habe keine Vermutung. Ich schließe lediglich eine unbedachte Reaktion aus, weil zwischen dem ursprünglichen Akt und der heute gestarteten Aktion ein Wochenende liegt und damit Zeit zum Nachdenken gegeben war.

Einfach an die Fakten halten.

Man kann die Fakten weiter denken. Ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nun, vllt. war man auch über die Kommentare des ersten Beitrages bei FB so entsetzt, dass man sich, nach kurzem Innehalten, entschlossesn hat, das ganze neu aufleben zu lassen um ggf. anders zu reagieren ?
Zumindest legt die Betrachtung zum Wallerthema (letzter Beitrag) dies nahe....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

ich denke, ihr hängt das alles zu hoch.. 

Wenn die so clever wären, wie ihr unterstellt, hätten die anständige Jobs und wären nicht bei so nem lausigen Verband...

Ich denk, das ist nur Panik, weil sie Widerspruch (zumal mit Argumenten) ja bisher nicht kannten..

Oder es war einfach Urlaub, weils ne Woche dauerte ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Als polit.Entscheidungsträger,
würde ich diese (vermutete) Vorgehensweise von Verbandsseite kritisch sehen..mir würde da die klare Linie fehlen.

Was will man denn nun vom Verband,die Politik mit aufwecken,ins Boot holen?
("Juristische Einschätzung steht noch aus..")

Etwa mit dieser Hüh oder Hott Eiertaktik ?

Was über Jahre richtig war und auch dogmatisch gepredigt wurde,ist jetzt binnen 7 Tage plötzlich auch einen Hauch falsch?

Nicht wirklich oder ?


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es war der Widerspruch, der sie nicht hat ruhen lassen.

Sie sind absolut von dem überzeugt, was sie sagen*.
Und dann kommen welche und kritisieren das.
Als Reaktion wird nicht etwa das eigene Handeln hinterfragt,
sondern man erläutert dasselbe noch mal eindrücklicher,
damit der dummel Pöbel es gefälligst schluckt.

Früher wurde nicht im Netz sondern am Stammtisch gemeckert,
bis der verbandstreue Kettenhund des Vereins eine Ansage machte, dann wurde ihm der *** geleckt und der Grüßonkel des Verbandes tat eine Runde Bier aus; 
alle wieder auf Linie.
Hat 30 Jahre geklappt, warum heute nur nicht mehr? #c



*siehe DAFV, siehe Westfalen & Lippe, siehe Weser-Ems,...
Nur in BaWü ist es etwas anders, da ist den Öffentlichkeitsarbeitern durchaus bewusst, dass dort nur Sch*** läuft (kann man problemlos zwischen den Zeilen lesen)
aber ihr Job ist es, diese als Schokolade zu verkaufen;
und sie bemühen sich redlich,
aber vergeblich.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es war der Widerspruch, der sie nicht hat ruhen lassen.
> 
> .




 Was für ein Widerspruch?

 Es wird vom Bay. LFV unisono gesagt, dass jeder Waller entnommen werden muss.

 Und scheinbar soll das Thema nicht ruhen. Und das ist die Frage, was damit bezweckt werden soll.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und dann kommen binnen kürzester Zeit massenweise Kommentare, die sagen: "Was ihr erzählt ist *******!"
Natürlich müssen die dann was tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau zu dieser Aussage des LFV wird ja in Posts auf Facebook ausdrücklich nachgefragt, auf welcher Grundlage das nur für Waller gelten sollte oder ob alle nicht geschützten Fische zu entnehmen sind, auch wenn sie nicht verwertet werden. Bisher gibts dazu komplettes Schweigen im Walde seitens des LFV. Die wissen genau, auf welch rechtlich dünnem Eis sie sich da bewegen. Um so schlimmer ist deren gesamte anglerfeindliche Argumentation einzuschätzen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Was für ein Widerspruch?


Du hast mich missverstanden, ich meinte den Widerspruch durch die kommentierenden Angler.

Der FB-User Frank krickhahn hat die Konsequenzen übrigens sehr gut dargestellt, hat mir gefällt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau zu dieser Aussage des LFV wird ja in Posts auf Facebook ausdrücklich nachgefragt, auf welcher Grundlage das nur für Waller gelten sollte oder ob alle nicht geschützten Fische zu entnehmen sind, auch wenn sie nicht verwertet werden. Bisher gibts dazu komplettes Schweigen im Walde seitens des LFV. Die wissen genau, auf welch rechtlich dünnem Eis sie sich da bewegen. Um so schlimmer ist deren gesamte anglerfeindliche Argumentation einzuschätzen.



ja klar, das kann man so sehen. Aber das ist doch gerade die Frage warum das Thema ohne Not am Kochen gehalten wird. Wenn man sich FB ansieht, dann war es doch so, dass eine Menge Kritik vorgebracht wurde. Letztlich ist das Thema aber abgeflacht und wäre in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen. Zwei weitere Thema waren neu eingestellt. Und genau in diesem Augenblick bringt der Bay. LFV das wieder erneut auf das Tablett. Und da ist die Frage warum. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

weil sie nix peilen - sonst hätten die ja nen anständigen Job..


----------



## gründler (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und da ist die Frage warum.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


 

Wenn ich dir jeden Morgen über 30 Jahre erzähle Du bist nicht in der Lage Selbstständig zu denken,dann glaubst du das irgendwann auch selbst.....

Und leider sind viele diesem Brainwash verfallen.



#h


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch gerade die Frage warum das Thema ohne Not am Kochen gehalten wird. Wenn man sich FB ansieht, dann war es doch so, dass eine Menge Kritik vorgebracht wurde. Letztlich ist das Thema aber abgeflacht und wäre in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen. Zwei weitere Thema waren neu eingestellt. Und genau in diesem Augenblick bringt der Bay. LFV das wieder erneut auf das Tablett. Und da ist die Frage warum.


Das hat mich auch sehr erstaunt.
Aber auch erfreut


----------



## smithie (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ja klar, das kann man so sehen. Aber das ist doch gerade die Frage warum das Thema ohne Not am Kochen gehalten wird. Wenn man sich FB ansieht, dann war es doch so, dass eine Menge Kritik vorgebracht wurde. Letztlich ist das Thema aber abgeflacht und wäre in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen. Zwei weitere Thema waren neu eingestellt. Und genau in diesem Augenblick bringt der Bay. LFV das wieder erneut auf das Tablett. Und da ist die Frage warum.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Ich mutmaße mal vor dem Hintergrund, was ich früher mitbekommen habe.

Im Verband besteht ein weitgehendes, tiefes Misstrauen gegenüber dem gemeinen Angler, eine Entscheidung vor Ort hinsichtlich Entnahme oder Zurücksetzen treffen zu können. Und das obwohl man doch immer wieder betont, wie toll ausgebildet doch die Angler durch die Fischerprüfung sind...

Nun starte ich erneut eine Diskussion bei FB, die den gemeinen Verbandler in seiner Meinung bestätigt, dass man die Angler nicht selbstständig auf die Fischbestände loslassen kann - man sieht ja, wo das bei FB schon hinführt, man stelle sich nun die Anarchie am Wasser vor!!

Besser schränkt man das ganze Thema rund um BNatG und BayFig und AVFiG (insb. §11) noch weiter ein, damit das Fußvolk nix entscheiden muss und angelt gem. dem, was der Verband unter "waidgerechtem Angeln und guter fachlicher Praxis versteht".

Das löst gleichzeitig auch das Problem, dass man bei diesem Thema nicht mehr mit den Behörden, Regierung und im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung streiten muss.
[/Mutmaßung Ende]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Das Fußvolk entscheidet bereits.

Nur halt nicht so,wie sich das einige der Herren da vorstellen.

Die Variante,das ein Verband da als Agent Provocateur gegen Anglerinteressen agiert,wäre zwar nicht neu,bleibt aber immer noch erschreckend.

Beinahe dt.Standard.

Denn bisher kam man damit ja immer unabgestraft durch.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nachdem nun auch Matze Koch in einem Video dem Bayerischen Verband ordentlich eingeschenkt hat, holt der Kommunikationsexperte der die FB-Seite des Landesfischereiverband Bayern betreut nochmal zum Rundumschlag aus. 

Natürlich wird auch das Anglerboard entsprechend gewürdigt


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



> Davon profitieren letztlich auch Angler, die nicht Mitglied bei uns sind und keinen Pfennig Beitrag geleistet haben.....



Leiden drunter....meint er wohl.

Ansonsten schwafelt er immer was von Fischern. Gibts in Bayern keinen Verband für Angler?|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ist mir auch aufgefallen..... Fischer... dann mal Angelfischer... dann doch wieder Fischer.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nachdem nun auch Matze Koch in einem Video dem Bayerischen Verband ordentlich eingeschenkt hat, holt der Kommunikationsexperte der die FB-Seite des Landesfischereiverband Bayern betreut nochmal zum Rundumschlag aus.
> 
> Natürlich wird auch das Anglerboard entsprechend gewürdigt


Die Reaktion und Angriffslustigkeit der Landesfischereiverband Bayern Facebook Seite ist auch heftig. Da übt einer Kritik aus und als Antwort kommt, dass besagte Person doch bitte erzählen soll was er für die Fischerei macht. 

Ziemlich daneben ...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

Fischer oder Angler, das ist in Bayern ein und dasselbe (im Sprachgebrauch durch das Volk). Sicher wäre Fischer eher für den Berufsfischer die korrekte Bezeichnung und Angler für unseresgleichen. Früher versuchte man da durch die Bezeichnung Sportfischer den Unterschied zu verdeutlichen. Das ist aber seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr zeitgemäß und man versucht seit etlichen Jahren die Bezeichnung Angelfischer zu etablieren, eher mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Für die Bevölkerung ist nach wie vor Angler und Fischer das gleiche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich les da jede Menge "blanke Panik" raus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Geordnete und vernünftige Kommunikation ist jedenfalls was anderes...

Und dass die von Medien und Internet keine Ahnung haben, zeigt die wirre Klickgeschichte, die immer wieder von Verbandlern kommt.


Die wohl deshalb in Verbänden sind, weil sie es in die Wirtschaft nicht schaffen würden:
Jedes Posting und jede Recherche, die ich hier für den angelpolitischen Bereich mache, sind eigentlich unproduktiv zum Geldverdienen.

Dazu braucht man sich nur die Klickzahlen in diesem Bereich und zum Vergleich die in den allgemeinen Angelbereichen anzuschauen...

Das machen wir, weils um die Sache und die Zukunft des Angelns und der Angler geht!

Weil wir meinen, dass Angler zumindest eine vernünftige und verbandsunabhänige Infoquelle zur Angelpolitik brauchen..

Wir verlinken zudem immer wieder auf die FB-Seite des Verbandes, nicht der auf uns hier, und besorgen so denen mehr Aufmerksamkeit und nicht die uns. ...

Bei "Klicks nur zum Geldverdienen" würden wirs machen wie die Printkollegen:
Angelpolitische Themen ignorieren und auf reine Angelthemen setzen...

Schon, dass die Verbandler und Verbanditen solche grundsätzlichen Dinge nicht ansatzweise kapieren und das stattdessen zum verunglimpfen nutzen (müssen, weil denen sonst jedes Argument fehlt?), das stützt Katis These von der Panik....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> holt der Kommunikationsexperte der die FB-Seite des Landesfischereiverband Bayern betreut nochmal zum Rundumschlag aus.



Er hätte im Bett bleiben sollen

Ich wäre bis zu diesem Rundumschlag nicht im Traum darauf gekommen,das offizielle Verbandsstimmen ein derartiges(wenn auch unfrei-
williges) Satiretalent besitzen.

Da jagt ja beinahe in jedem Satz, eine Peinlichkeit und Abstrusität  die andere. 

Liest sich wie eine Mischung aus Monty Phyton und Walter Ulbricht.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... das stützt Katis These von der Panik....


Der Bayrische Verband hat beim AVFiG brav daneben gestanden, wenn nicht sogar mit-initiiert.
Und es wunderschön verteidigt (Interview Braun).

Nun, wo es einen Promi erwischt hat, es endlich öffentlich breit Runde macht, was dieser Mist tatsächlich bedeutet,
nämlich z.B. jede Brasse, Barbe, sonstwas zu killen, wenn sie nicht grad unter Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß fällt,
rauscht die geballte Wut der Angler beim Verband an.

Was also machen?
Die Verantwortung nun dem Gesetzgeber allein zuschieben.
Wurde in vielen Verbands-FB-Statements versucht.
Man ist halt nur noch derjenige, der die Angler über die Regeln aufklärt und sie erläutert,... zu ihrem eigenen Schutz.

Die Leuts sind aber leider nicht so blöd und vergesslich wie vermutet,
deswegen fliegt denen ihr selbst gebauter Mist nur noch so um die Ohren.

Nach Vorne-Verteidigung, Diffamierungen, Nebenkriegsschauplätze,... die verbleibende Strategie ist armselig und für den A****.

Shit happens. :m


----------



## Sharpo (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ich würde die Kommentare bei Facebook nicht überbewerten. 
Ich sagte schon mal: Was zählt ist uff der JHV.
Wenn die Vereine nicht ihren Arsch hoch bekommen....

Aber immerhin nehmen die Verbandsjunkies Stellung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sagte schon mal: Was zählt ist uff der JHV.
> Wenn die Vereine nicht ihren Arsch hoch bekommen....



Beispiel Mittelfranken: Etwas ein Drittel der Vereinsmitglieder treten einem Fischereiverein bei, um die Verbandsgewässer befischen zu dürfen.

Schafft es eine Mehrheit von Mitgliedern eines typischen Vereins, auf der Hauptversammlung den Austritt aus dem Verband zu beschließen, wird eine Kettenreaktion ausgelöst:
Die Leute, die an den Verbandsgewässern interessiert sind, treten sofort aus. Um die Vereinsgewässer finanzieren zu können, sind massive Beitragserhöhungen notwendig, womit wieder ein Teil austritt. Der Verein stirbt ...

Es gibt hier Vereine mit 600 Mitgliedern, von denen 300 Leute am Jahresende leere Fangbücher abgeben. Dafür sind die Erlaubnisscheine für die Verbandsgewässer komplett ausgereizt.

So sieht das Überlebenskonzept der Verbände aus. Nix Hauptversammlung.


----------



## smithie (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hoffe, es ist keiner von euch wirklich überrascht, über das, was da bei FB steht!

Ich erkenne ein über Jahre bekanntes Argumentationsschema:

- dass wir überhaupt noch Angeln dürfen, ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit - eher ein Glücksfall, den wir dem harten Kampf des LFV für die verbliebene Rest-Chance auf unser Hobby verdanken!

- es werden Dinge als Erfolg verkauft, die man selbst vorher verbockt hat (z.B. Nachtangelverbot in Oberbayern trotz damaliger Aufhebung des Verbots bayernweit, etc. pp.)



> Trotzdem erzielt der LFV hier beachtliche Erfolge, siehe Kormoran-Vergrämung, Klagen usw.


Klagen sollen aber laut Aussage LFV eher die Ausnahme bleiben... 

Ja wie jetzt?


- die Vereine, die austreten profitieren von der harten Arbeit, die der Verband leistet, ohne was dafür zu zahlen.
Der LFV versteht sich als Solidargemeinschaft, wo alle mitmachen (=mitzahlen) sollen, auch wenn man nicht unbedingt was davon hat.
Aber wir müssen mit einer Stimme der Fischer sprechen und eine große Anzahl an Mitgliedern hinter uns haben, damit man Gehör findet!
(die Frage ist nur, was man überhaupt zu sagen hat?)




> Die Satzung wird über ein weitreichendes Delegiertensystem unserer Mitglieder und somit eine breite Basis im Konsens erstellt.


Musste mich gerade am Stuhl festhalten, um nicht vor lachen runter zu fallen.
Für alle zum Verständnis, die Oganisationsstruktur ist:
Vereinsmitglied
-> Vorstandschaft Verein
-> Landkreisvertreter für Bezirksverband (entweder auf Landkreisversammlung gewählt oder einfach bestimmt)
-> Hauptausschuss Bezirk = alle Landkreisvertreter + Präsidium Bezirksverband; das Gremium entscheidet nichts und hat lediglich eine Beratungsfunktion für das Präsidium.
Nur bei größeren Ausgaben muss dem Vorschlag des Präsidiums zugestimmt werden - bevor das Thema von der Hauptversammlung abgesegnet werden muss (also faktisch keine Funktion).
-> Hauptversammlung Bezirk
Hier werden die Delegierten für die Hauptversammlung des Landesverband Bayern gewürfelt... äh... nominiert (sorry...)

Ich kann nur für Oberbayern und eine der letzten Hauptversammlungen sprechen.
Da lagen die Delegiertenunterlagen für die HV des LFV neben der Unterschriftenliste der Anwesenden.
Die eintrudelnden Leute wurden mal gefragt, mal nicht, ob sie nicht als Delegierter zur HV des LFV fahren wollen - zusätzlich zum Bezirksverbandspräsidium, das natürlich auch mitfährt.
Selbstverständlich gibt es keinen Stimm-Zwang, jeder entscheidet selbstständig..................................
Die Stimmrechte eines Bezirks im LFV ergeben sich anhand der Mitgliederzahlen (stärkster Bezirksverband: Oberbayern).

Es entscheidet dann tatsächlich die HV des LFV Bayern - nur wer ist denn da dort?
Die paar "nominierten" Delegierten und die Präsidien der Bezirksverbände. Und wie werden diese Delegierten wohl entscheiden?

Und was viel wichtiger ist: 
woher wissen diese Delegierten denn, was die Basis will?
Die wussten ja bis zur Ankunft bei der HV des Bezirksverbands noch gar nicht, dass sie Delegierte werden.
Und in den 4 Wochen bis zur HV des LFV werden die Leute bestimmt keine Umfragen durchführen können.


_*Das Delegiertensystem, das den Landesverband auf eine "breite Basis" stellt ist eine Farce!*_

Die einzig entscheidenenden Personen sind die Präsidien auf Bezirksebene und das Präsidium des Landesverbands.

Faktisch ist es unmöglich, in den (bayrischen) Verbänden mitzugestalten.
Außer Du hast Dir, vorher gleichgeschaltet, einen Platz im Präsidium ergattert. Das Fußvolk unter der Ebene "Präsidium Bezirk" hat nichts zu sagen - und das ist auch gewollt so. 
Man hat ja ein funktionierendes Delegiertensystem :m

Damit ist diese Möglichkeit auch absolut hinfällig:



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sagte schon mal: Was zählt ist uff der JHV.
> Wenn die Vereine nicht ihren Arsch hoch bekommen....




Achtung bitte, dieser Post kann Spuren von Ironie/Sarkasmus enthalten und darf gerne kopiert werden - ich bin nicht bei FB ... :g

Bzgl. FB kann man nur festhalten, dass man beim LFV offensichtlich keine Ahnung vom Handling/Organisation im Bereich social media und Umgang mit Kritik hat - ah ja, doch, einen übernommenen Praktikanten für Newsletter gibt's...........
Auf der anderen Seite passen die Reaktionen des LFV auf FB ins Gesamtbild.


In professionellen Organisationen (z.B. BUND) gibt es für Situationen wie jetzt (Shitstorm) Notfallpläne - die halten sogar Vorträge drüber- war interessant zu hören, was die erzählen, wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Interessante Einblicke, dafür Danke.

Dein Verein hat ja meines Wissens auch die Konsequenz gezogen..

Venceremos!!!

@ Naturliebhaber:
Mittelfranken ist eh Sonderfall mit den vielen Verbandsgewässern, hat so kein anderer Bezirk


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde die Kommentare bei Facebook nicht überbewerten.


Stimmt und auch wieder nicht.
10 schreiben, Hunderte lesen, erzählen es weiter,...
Der erste Schritt zu Veränderungen ist immer die Information.


----------



## Herbert48 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Verstehe den ganze Blödsinn überhaupt nicht. Ich muss jeden Fisch unter dem Schonmass oder den ich in der Schonzeit an den Haken bekommen auch zurück setzen. 
Und wenn es so sein soll, was die Frau Peta meint, dass die meisten Fische durch den Stress sterben, dürfte ich keine Fische in meinem Gartenteich haben.
Da tummeln sich Rotfedern, Moderlieschen und Gründlinge.  
Um zu Laichen schaffen es die "gestressten" Fische jedes Jahr.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

habe ich da irgendetwas nicht mitbekommen?
Augenthaler wurde doch wegen eines angeblichen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angezeigt und nicht wegen einer Verfehlung gegen den § 11 AVFiG - oder?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

muss mitermittelt werden. 
Zudem ist das dem anglerfeindlichen, verbotsgeilen und eh kommunikationsdesastrigen bayrischen Landesfischereiverband eh wurscht.
Die wollen wieder mal Exempel gegen Angler statuieren.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@Lajos
Die Begründung bei FB seitens des Verbandes gehen zumindest primär in Richtung AVBayFiG; 
Entnahmezwang, obwohl kein explizietes Hegeziel, etc.
Deswegen konzentriert sich die Diskussion auch mehr darauf.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> Verstehe den ganze Blödsinn überhaupt nicht. *Ich muss jeden Fisch unter dem Schonmass oder den ich in der Schonzeit an den Haken bekommen auch zurück setzen.
> *Und wenn es so sein soll, was die Frau Peta meint, dass die meisten Fische durch den Stress sterben, dürfte ich keine Fische in meinem Gartenteich haben.
> Da tummeln sich Rotfedern, Moderlieschen und Gründlinge.
> Um zu Laichen schaffen es die "gestressten" Fische jedes Jahr.



@ Herbert

 das ist doch der springende Punkt..... wenn geschont oder zu klein dann geht der Fisch zurück. Logisch. Aber was ist "Beifang"? Und dann unglücklicherweise einem Beifang der Maß hat bzw. kein Mindestmaß & keine Schonzeit hat. Warum muss man als Angler in Bayern den Fisch töten und ggf entsorgen, wenn man Ihn nicht verwerten kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Warum muss man als Angler in Bayern den Fisch töten und ggf entsorgen, wenn man Ihn nicht verwerten kann?



Weil es der Hege dient (Bewirtschafter MUSS jeden zu schonenden Fisch vom Fang ausnehmen= Schonzeit/Maß, geschützter Fisch).

Woraus (aus dieser irren Logik) folgt, dass jeder nicht vom Bewirtschafter beschützte Fisch aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen ist (und dann auch in die Tonne gekloppt werden kann), da Hegeziel als sinnvoller Grund laut TSG vor persönlicher Verwertung steht,.

Angler sind da nur (willenlose) Erfüllungsgehilfen, alles klar dargelegt vom damals mit zuständigen Beamten und Ex-LFV-Verbandspräsi Braun:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Warum muss man als Angler in Bayern den Fisch töten und ggf entsorgen, wenn man Ihn nicht verwerten kann?



Und genau um die verbindliche Aussage, ob der Angler mit einer Entsorgung von nicht verwertetem Beifang im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz handelt, oder dann vielleicht mit einer Anzeige wegen einer Straftat, im Gegensatz zur Ordnungswidrigkeit, zu rechnen hat, drückt sich der LFV Bayern. Da gibt es nämlich auch innerhalb der Verbände erhebliche Zweifel, ob die platte Aussage "Entnahme ist Hege und das allein reicht als vernünftiger Grund nach dem Tierschutzgesetz" vor Gericht tragen würde. 

Wir hatten hier im Landkreis vor 2 Jahren einen interessanten Vorfall. Gegen einen Angler wurde Anzeige erstattet, weil ein Passant auf dessen Misthaufen einen Berg Brassen entdeckt hatte und einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vermutete (Tötung ohne vernünftigen Grund). Die Anzeige wurde abgewiesen, weil der Angler explizit für Brassen Entnahmepflicht für das Gewässer, aus dem die Fische stammten, nachweisen konnte. Wäre diese nicht gegeben gewesen, wäre der Fall wohl vor Gericht gelandet.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Herbert
> 
> das ist doch der springende Punkt..... wenn geschont oder zu klein dann geht der Fisch zurück. Logisch. Aber was ist "Beifang"? Und dann unglücklicherweise einem Beifang der Maß hat bzw. kein Mindestmaß & keine Schonzeit hat. Warum muss man als Angler in Bayern den Fisch töten und ggf entsorgen, wenn man Ihn nicht verwerten kann?



Nenn mir bitte mal Fische die man nicht verwerten KANN.



Mit dem Begriff "Kann" alleine habe ich so meine Probleme.
Als Angler mt einem Wohnsitz und Küche normal ausgestattet kann ich JEDEN Fisch verwerten.
Erfordert zwar manchmal logistische Probleme, Aufwand Kosten Nutzen Faktor.

Für michzählt eher ob ich das WILL.
Will ich einen 2m Wels verwerten?
WILL ich mir dieses Problem diese Kosten etc. an tun?
WILL ich diesen evtl. mit Schadstoffen belasteten alten Wels antun?
WILL ich damit meine Familie füttern?


Will ich Brassen auf den Tisch haben obwohl ich sie nicht mag?
Will ich einen Hecht auf den tisch haben obwohl ich den nicht mag?
Nicht essen WILL!

Kann mich der Staat zwingen Fische zu verwerten welche ich nicht essen mag, Fische welche mit Schadstoffen belastet sind etc.


Als Angler liegt der Fang nicht in meinem Einflussbereich. Ich kann diesen zwar leicht steuern. Aber die Entscheidung welcher Fisch an den Haken geht habe ich nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@ Sharpo

 genau das meinte ich eher damit. Ich mag keine Brasse futtern.... aber abschlagen und entsorgen wäre jetzt auch gegen meine Logik....


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Sharpo,

grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Ich persönlich (und viele andere Angler in Bayern auch) entscheide selbst, welchen Fisch ich entnehme.
Wenn ich z.B. auf Hecht gehe, habe ich auch die Absicht einen zu entnehmen. Im Normalfall sind mir die Größen zwischen 70 und 80 cm am liebsten. Das heißt, ein 90er oder auch 60er geht meist wieder zurück und damit habe ich keine Probleme, da ich nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln gehe und ich auch aufgrund meines Fangbuches nachweisen könnte, daß ich regelmäßig Fische entnehme.
Und so machen es tausende von Anglern in Bayern und noch nie wurde jemand wegen Verstoß gegen § 11 AVFiG belangt.
Also so heiß wie es gekocht wird, wird es nicht gegessen. Welchen Fisch ich mitnehme entscheide immer noch ich; vor fünfzig Jahren wie auch heute.
Bei Wallern ist es etwas kritischer, für diese wurde vor einigen Jahren das Schonmaß aufgehoben und in einigen Bezirken nochmals extra verfügt (trotz des §11 AVFiG), daß Waller immer zu entnehmen sind.
Aus dieser "Wallerverfügung" (nennen wir sie mal so), ist zu erkennen, daß auch die Obrigkeit den § 11 AVFiG nicht ganz so streng sieht, sonst hätte es den Hinweis auf die verpflichtende Entnahme von Wallern ja gar nicht bedurft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kann mich der Staat zwingen Fische zu verwerten welche ich nicht essen mag, Fische welche mit Schadstoffen belastet sind etc.


Du wirst eben NICHT gezwungen, Fische zu verwerten, die Du nicht verwerten willst!!

Du wirst als Angler nach AFVIG 11 in Bayern "nur" gezwungen, als willenloser Erfüllungsgehilfe der Bewirtschafter alle Fische im Rahmen der Hege zu entnehmen, die nicht geschützt sind - Du kannst sie nachher auch in die Tonne kloppen (Verwertung wird lieber gesehen, ist aber wg. Hege auch nach TSG NICHT notwendig, siehe Interview Braun)..

Einfach mal begreifen, dass es hier NICHT um Verwertung geht als sinnvoller Grund, sondern um Hege!!


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ein allgemeines Knüppeln maßiger Fische hat auch mit Hege nicht viel am Hut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es gibt eben keinen allgemeingültigen Hegebefriff, der für die Fischerei/Angeln/Bewirtschaftung festgelegt wäre - die Interpretation für Bayern liest Du im Interview mit Braun.

Also nochmal:
Das liegt aber eben nicht im Ermessen des Anglers mit der Hege!!

Dafür hat der Bewirtschafter zu sorgen, dass alle Fische, die nicht entnommen werden sollen, geschützt sind. 

ALLE anderen müssen dann nach dieser kruden Logik wg. Hege raus.

Da der Angler keine Befähigung zur Hege haben soll laut Bayern, regelt das der Bewirtschafter und der tumbe Angler hat sich dran zu halten und *keinerlei eigene Entscheidungsbefugnis* über Entnahme nicht geschützter Fische, der Angler ist da nur willenloser Hegeerfüllungsgehilfe der Bewirtschafter!

Der Angler kann nachher nur entscheiden ob er die wegen Hege entnommenen Fische dann isst (gewünscht), oder in die Tonne kloppt (nicht gewünscht, nach TSG/Hege aber genauso richtig)...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du wirst eben NICHT gezwungen, Fische zu verwerten, die Du nicht verwerten willst!!
> 
> Du wirst als Angler nach AFVIG 11 in Bayern "nur" gezwungen, als willenloser Erfüllungsgehilfe der Bewirtschafter alle Fische im Rahmen der Hege zu entnehmen, die nicht geschützt sind - Du kannst sie nachher auch in die Tonne kloppen (Verwertung wird lieber gesehen, ist aber wg. Hege auch nach TSG NICHT notwendig, siehe Interview Braun)..
> 
> Einfach mal begreifen, dass es hier NICHT um Verwertung geht als sinnvoller Grund, sondern um Hege!!



Ob diese Position rechtlich valide ist, wurde bisher leider nie geklärt. Und genau dieses Versäumnis kreide ich dem LFV Bayern an. Das Problem sind da aber nicht faule Mitarbeiter, sondern Betonschädel an der Spitze, die eine Abschaffung der entsprechenden Ausführungsbestimmung fürchten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, weil nach deren Sicht der Dinge dann die Geißel des C&R durch Bayern ziehen und das Angeln als solches verboten werden würde. Die ganze Argumentationskette des LFV Bayern ist in dieser Beziehung völlig abwegig.

Besonders schizophren wird das Ganze, wenn man sich mal zurücklehnt und die Realität betrachtet. C&R ist gelebte Realität in den Vereinen, nur eben im Verborgenen. Jedes Jahr zieht es tausende bayerische Angler zum Angeln ins Ausland, um dort C&R auf Großfisch zu betreiben. Und da behauptet ein Verband, er vertritt die Interessen der Mehrheit bayerischer Angler, wenn er sich massiv gegen die gelebte Realität stellt, die noch dazu im europäischen Ausland Gang und Gäbe ist? Selten so gelacht.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

ok also so.

Ich fange zwei Hechte, obwohl ich Zander will. Beide müssen entnommen werden. Da ich z.B. nur zwei Hechte pro Tag entnehmen darf muss ich hoffen, das nicht ein dritter anbeißt. Somit wäre der dritte eigentlich wieder zurück zu setzen, muss aber dennoch entnommen werden?

Irgendwie will das alles nicht in meinen Kopf, irgendwas sperrt sich gewaltig gegen unsinnige Logik.

Ich töte nicht was ich nicht verwerte. Damit bin ich beim spazierenden Publikum recht gut angekommen und die haben hier bei uns somit ein gutes Bild vom Angler, weil er nicht alles tötet. Bin aber auch in BRB, Gott sei gepriesen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder in die Tonne kloppt (nicht gewünscht, nach TSG/Hege aber genauso richtig)...



Dir ist sicher aufgefallen, dass der LFV Bayern auf seiner Facebookseite auf Fragen hin, ob dieses Handeln im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz steht, keine Antwort gibt. Die wissen warum ...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Thomas alles gut.  

Im Grunde ist es ja auch korrekt. Ich als Bewirtschafter bestimme die Regeln und die Angler welche an MEINEM Teich angeln haben sich daran zu halten.
Oder halt dort nicht zu angeln.

Jetzt könnte man zwar noch drüber diskutieren ob es nicht einfachere und schneller Methoden gibt diese Waller aus dem Gewässer zu bekommen.
WENN diese doch so grossen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich fange zwei Hechte, obwohl ich Zander will. Beide müssen entnommen werden. Da ich z.B. nur zwei Hechte pro Tag entnehmen darf muss ich hoffen, das nicht ein dritter anbeißt. Somit wäre der dritte eigentlich wieder zurück zu setzen, muss aber dennoch entnommen werden?



Da ist die Auslegung in Bayern ganz strikt: Du hast nach dem zweiten Hecht das Angeln einzustellen, wenn eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass ein dritter Hecht beißt. Das ziehen die Kontrolleure im Fränkischen Seenland z.B. knallhart durch. Da ist der Erlaubnisschein ruck zuck weg. Und dort darf man nur 1 Raubfisch pro Tag entnehmen. Damit ist das Spinnangeln ggf. nach 5 Minuten vorbei.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



> Die Anzeige wurde abgewiesen, weil der Angler explizit für Brassen Entnahmepflicht für das Gewässer, aus dem die Fische stammten, nachweisen konnte.



"Explizit Entnahmepflicht für Brassen" - soetwas kann es in Bayern dem Sinn der AVBayFiG folgend überhaupt nicht geben. Die Brasse hat weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß in Bayern, damit besteht bereits ohen jede weitere Regelung eine gernerelle Entnahmepflicht.

Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte kann diese Entnahmepflicht durch Schonmaß, Schonzeit oder Fangbegrenzungen abmildern - allerdings muss das von der unteren Fischereibehörde abgesegnet werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> "Explizit Entnahmepflicht für Brassen" - soetwas kann es in Bayern dem Sinn der AVBayFiG folgend überhaupt nicht geben. Die Brasse hat weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß in Bayern, damit besteht bereits ohen jede weitere Regelung eine gernerelle Entnahmepflicht.
> 
> Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte kann diese Entnahmepflicht durch Schonmaß, Schonzeit oder Fangbegrenzungen abmildern - allerdings muss das von der unteren Fischereibehörde abgesegnet werden.



Ich empfehle dir die Lektüre des Artikels zur "gefühlten Entnahmepflicht" des LFV Bayern:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/?fref=nf

8. Juli, 21:45 Uhr


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Die Dxxxxxx vom LFV begreifens doch selber nicht, was ihnen ihr Ex-Präsi Braun da eingebrockt hat....

Franz:
So einfach isses, wie Du es beschreibst


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

im Seenland ist es auch klar, da ist nur ein Hecht oder ein Zander erlaubt. Wenn dieser entnommen wurde ist das Fischen auf Raubfisch einzustellen. Aber auch im Seenland entnehme ich im Normalfall keinen 60er Hecht, oder auch keinen 90er. Wogegen ich nach einem 80er schon das Angeln beende. Fange ich den nach z.B. 10 Minuten, dann betrachte ich das als Glücksfall freue mich und gehe wieder. Ich kann ja dann eventuell noch in ein nahes Vereinsgewässer ausweichen, so ich denn überhaupt will.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Wie wärs, wenn wir einfach alle Fische, die wir entnehmen müssen, also in Bayern jeden, und nicht essen wollen einfach mal mit der Post an den Landesfischereiverband schicken?
Die sind ja schließlich für eine konsequente Entnahme


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz:
> So einfach isses, wie Du es beschreibst



Wenn das alles so klar ist, frage ich mich, wie der LFV auf Facebook eine völlig andere Position vertreten kann. Ihr alle kennt den dort veröffentlichten Artikel.


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn wir einfach alle Fische, die wir entnehmen müssen, also in Bayern jeden, und nicht essen wollen einfach mal mit der Post an den Landesfischereiverband schicken?
> Die sind ja schließlich für eine konsequente Entnahme



Die Idee ist gut! Aber wo gibts Briefkästen, in die ein 90 cm Wallerchen reinpasst??? :q


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut! Aber wo gibts Briefkästen, in die ein 90 cm Wallerchen reinpasst??? :q



Die in der Größe werden selbst gegessen. Ich rede von Massen an Brassen, 100000000 Grundeln, Barben in der Laich- aber nicht Schonzeit, etc.

Porto zahlt Empfänger #6


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn wir einfach alle Fische, die wir entnehmen müssen, also in Bayern jeden, und nicht essen wollen einfach mal mit der Post an den Landesfischereiverband schicken?
> Die sind ja schließlich für eine konsequente Entnahme


 
Es gibt/gab Landwirte die kippen schon mal ihre gerissen Schaafe oder Gülle etc. vor wichtigen Eingangstüren.....

So nen Hegefischen wo im durchschnitt pro Angler 30kg gefangen werden, bei einer Teilnehmerzahl von ca. 50 Mann........Angelzeit 18-22 Uhr..... gibt schon nen guten Anhänger voll und danach halt zum Empfänger.....

#h


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir die Lektüre des Artikels zur "gefühlten Entnahmepflicht" des LFV Bayern:
> https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/?fref=nf
> 8. Juli, 21:45 Uhr


Dazu die "pragmatische Lösungen", die man gefunden hätte, wäre der Fall nicht so öffentlich geworden.

Auf meine Fragen, was denn wohl
"gefühlten Entnahmepflicht"
und
"pragmatische Lösungen"
konkret bedeuten,
wurde jede Antwort verweigert.

DAS ist eben die bayrische Mentalität, hier in den letzten Postings auch mehrfach angesprochen 
_("im Verborgenen", "Also so heiß wie es gekocht wird, wird es nicht gegessen. Welchen Fisch  ich mitnehme entscheide immer noch ich; vor fünfzig Jahren wie auch  heute." ...)
_
_"Mir san mir"_, egal was wo auf welchem Papier steht, es hat sich in der Realität nie eine Sau dran gehalten.
Regeln gelten allenfalls für Gastangler.

Durch den Promifaktor wird aber nun in der Breite öffentlich, was konkret da wirklich auf dem Papier steht.
Ich vermute, sehr viele haben bis dato überhaupt nicht realisiert, welche Konsequenzen die AvFiG-Regelungen nach sich ziehen, wenn man sich dran halten würde.

Da erntet nun der Verband, was er selbst (mit)gesät hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@Naturliebhaber
Ja, ich kenne die Stellungnahme auf Facebook zum "gefühlten Entnahmeverbot". 
Dort schreibt derjenige der die FB-Seite des Verbands pflegt, dass es nur ein gefühltes Entnahmeverbot gebe, weil weder im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz noch in der AVBayFig explizit steht, dass jeder maßige Fische abzuschlagen ist. Vielmehr stünde dort, dass Fische nur in Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel zurückgesetzt werden dürften. Wer das Hegeziel definiert, und was überhaupt das Hegeziel sei, das sei unklar. 

Das hilft in der Sache leider kein Stück weiter. Weil es den entscheidenen Aspekt völlig außen vor lässt. 

Man muss einfach nur mal den §11 AVBayFig lesen. Das Verhängnisvolle daran ist dass an das Zurücksetzen weitere Bedingungen geknüpft sind, nämlich konkret dass der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte dies vorgeben MUSS. Es steht dort UND nicht ODER. Damit ist zumindest auch klar, wer rein faktisch das Hegeziel auf jeden Fall nicht definiert: Nämlich der Angler.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> Ja, ich kenne die Stellungnahme auf Facebook zum "gefühlten Entnahmeverbot".
> Dort schreibt derjenige der die FB-Seite des Verbands pflegt, dass es nur ein gefühltes Entnahmeverbot gebe, weil weder im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz noch in der AVBayFig explizit steht, dass jeder maßige Fische abzuschlagen ist. Vielmehr stünde dort, dass Fische nur in Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel zurückgesetzt werden dürften. Wer das Hegeziel definiert, und was überhaupt das Hegeziel sei, das sei unklar.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass die aktuelle Rechtslage selbst unter Experten unklar ist. Da wurde ja hier im Forum von einem amtierenden Richter sogar schon ein potentieller Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz ins Spiel gebracht. So weit muss man ja aber gar nicht gehen. Der von Matze Koch zitiere Rechtsanwalt hat offensichtlich auch eine klare Meinung und viele andere Experten und Möchtegern-Experten auch. Hier sehe ich halt den Verband in der Pflicht, für Rechtssicherheit zu sorgen und nicht den Nebel noch zu verdichten.

Meinem Verein wurde übrigens seitens der Fischereibehörde explizit empfohlen, den Entnahmezwang für Zwergwaller in den Erlaubnisschein aufzunehmen. "Sonst haben Sie ja nichts in der Hand".


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



> Meinem Verein wurde übrigens seitens der Fischereibehörde explizit empfohlen, den Entnahmezwang für Zwergwaller in den Erlaubnisschein aufzunehmen. "Sonst haben Sie ja nichts in der Hand".



Ja, das mag sein. Ist aber natürlich in keiner Weise notwendig, da rechtlich völlig eindeutig. Die bayerischen Angler haben ja auch alle einen Vorbereitungskurs besucht und eine Prüfung absolviert, die wissen das auch so und kennen natürlich auch unsere geliebte AVBayFig in der völlig unmissverständlich steht, dass Fische die nicht in der Liste mit den Schonzeiten aufgeführt sind wie eben z.B. der Zwergwels, Grasfisch usw. nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden dürfen  



> Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass die aktuelle Rechtslage selbst unter Experten unklar ist.



Diskussionsgegenstand unter sogenannten Experten ist ob die Hege als "vernünftiger Grund" für das töten eines Wirbeltieres im Sinne des TSG ausreichend ist. 

Herr Braun, Jurist, ehemaliger Behördenleiter sowie ehmaliger Präsident des Landesfischereiverband  Bayern bejaht dies ausdrücklich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Herr Braun, Jurist, ehemaliger Behördenleiter sowie ehmaliger Präsident des Landesfischereiverband  Bayern bejaht dies ausdrücklich.




H.Drosse..auch ein Jurist und auch aktiv im Verband tätig(gewesen)

Nur beide auf d.falschen Seite


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

der § 11 AVFiG ist im Laufe der Zeit eben auch reformbedürftig geworden, zumindest in einigen Teilen. Er stammt ja aus Anfang der 1990er Jahre, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist also rund 25 Jahre alt. Das mit der Entnahmepflicht spielte damals keine so große Rolle, da mit wenigen Ausnahmen (beim Fliegenfischen zum Beipiel) C&R weitgehend unbekannt war und auch nicht praktiziert wurde. Es wurde beim Angeln meist jeder maßige Zielfisch auch entnommen. Wer damals auf Hecht, Karpfen und Co. ging und einen maßigen wieder schwimmen ließ der wäre als "nicht ganz richtig im Oberstübchen" angesehen worden.
Nun haben sich die Zeiten aber geändert und auch Gesetze und Verordnungen unterliegen mitunter dem Wandel der Zeit.
Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von C&R, habe aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn das praktiziert wird, solange diejenigen sich nicht für die besseren Angler halten.
Unser Landtag ist, wie die Landtage in den anderen Bundesländern und auch im Bund der Bundestag nichts anderes als Gremien, die dazu da sind Gesetze etc. einzuführen, abzuschaffen oder zu ändern und hier hat unser Bayerischer Landesfischereiverband doch etwas geschlafen.
Denn ein Gesetz oder hier eine Verordnung, das/die sowieso kaum beachtet wird, ist eben zu ändern und der Zeit anzupassen und die Initiative dazu kann m.E. eben nur von Landesverband ausgehen, von wem denn sonst.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die bayerischen Angler haben ja auch alle einen Vorbereitungskurs besucht und eine Prüfung absolviert, die wissen das auch so und kennen natürlich auch unsere geliebte AVBayFig in der völlig unmissverständlich steht, dass Fische die nicht in der Liste mit den Schonzeiten aufgeführt sind wie eben z.B. der Zwergwels, Grasfisch usw. nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden dürfen



So vermittle ich das angehenden Anglern und Junganglern nicht und so wird das auch in keinem mir bekannten Vorbereitungskurs vermittelt. Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass vorsätzliches C&R in Deutschland im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz steht und dass Tiere nur bei Vorhandensein eines vernünftigen Grundes getötet werden dürfen. Dies schließt jede Art der Verwertung ein und die Entnahme aus hegerischen Gründen, die aber nicht automatisch gegeben ist, nur weil ein Fisch sein Mindestmaß erreicht hat.

Mit deiner oben stehenden Liste bringst du übrigens einiges durcheinander. 

Auch die Schleie hat bei uns keine Schonzeit, trotzdem hat sie ein Schonmaß und es gibt keinen hegerischen Grund, z.B. eine der wenigen Schleien in Aisch, Zenn und Regnitz zu entnehmen und sie in die Mülltonne zu werfen.

Regenbogenforelle und Grasfisch haben Schonmaße, obwohl sie keine einheimischen Fische sind. Ein Grasfisch unter 60cm muss auch in der Regnitz zurückgesetzt werden. So steht's im Erlaubnisschein.

Dass Zwergwaller generell rausgehören, sollte klar sein. Aber wann gilt das für Brassen? Da die Fischereibehörde keine unterschiedlichen Schonmaße für unterschiedliche Gewässer genehmigt, gelten für die Brassen in Weihern die gleichen Regeln wie für die mittlerweile zurückgegangenen Brassenbestände in der Regnitz. Im weiher entnehme ich jede und haue sie notfalls in die Tonne (meist werden auch kleine filetiert). In der Regnitz werden kleinere immer zurückgesetzt, obwohl es kein Schonmaß gibt.

Dieses Abwägen ist in den Vorbereitungskursen zu vermitteln und nicht der Unsinn, den du oben zum Besten gibst.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@Naturliebhaber



> Mit deiner oben stehenden Liste bringst du übrigens einiges durcheinander.



Nein, du bringst da was durcheinander 

Es gibt im §11 der AVBayFig ( Abs. 3 Satz 1 ) eine Liste mit Fischarten für die Schonzeiten und Schomaße aufgeführt sind, z.T. haben die dort aufgeführten Fische weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß, oder sind ganzjährig geschont. Da gibt es alle möglichen Kombinationen.

Fische die NICHT auf dieser Liste stehen wie eben z.B. Zwergwels oder Grasfisch - dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden. Steht ganz klar im §11  

Schau nochmal nach:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAVFiG-11 

Dass es Unsinn ist - da gebe ich Dir recht. Allerdings nicht meiner, sondern der, der in der Verordnung steht


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, sehr viele haben bis dato überhaupt nicht realisiert, welche Konsequenzen die AvFiG-Regelungen nach sich ziehen, wenn man sich dran halten würde.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann gern noch einen draufsetzen: In meinem Erlaubnisschein (natürlich von der Fischereibehörde bestätigt) steht sogar ein Entnahmelimit für Grasfisch:

 2. Fangbeschränkungen
Pro Woche: 3 Karpfen oder *Grasfische*, 3 Salmoniden, 3 Schleien, 2 Raubfische (1Hecht / 1Zander oder 1Hecht / 1Waller oder 1Zander / 1Waller), 

Alles komisch, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Das ist eben nicht rechtskonform, ganz einfach. Der bei der untern NSB hat da schlicht gepennt, wenn er das abgestempelt hat oder es war das in Bayern übliche Amigostempeln oder im geschlossenen Gewässer ohne Hegepflicht..


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kann gern noch einen draufsetzen: In meinem Erlaubnisschein (natürlich von der Fischereibehörde bestätigt) steht sogar ein Entnahmelimit für Grasfisch:
> 
> 2. Fangbeschränkungen
> Pro Woche: 3 Karpfen oder *Grasfische*, 3 Salmoniden, 3 Schleien, 2 Raubfische (1Hecht / 1Zander oder 1Hecht / 1Waller oder 1Zander / 1Waller),
> ...



Hallo,

ich glaube, daß die Fangbeschränkungen nach Stückzahlen die Fischereibehörde überhaupt nicht interessieren, denn die kann der Fischereirechtsinhaber/Pächter einfach so festsetzen. Im Gegensatz zu den Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen.
Bei uns sind die Fangbeschränkungen nicht auf dem Erlaubnischein sondern in der Gewässer- und Angelordnung angegeben, welche Bestandteil der Satzung ist.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## smithie (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dein Verein hat ja meines Wissens auch die Konsequenz gezogen..


Das ist korrekt.




Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von C&R, habe aber auch nichts  dagegen, wenn das praktiziert wird, solange diejenigen sich nicht für  die besseren Angler halten.


#6
Davon könnten sich ein paar Extremisten auf beiden Seiten was abschneiden.

Auch wenn es meine Hoffnung wäre, dass sich die Verbände dafür einsetzen, Regelungen liberaler zu gestalten, so dass jeder seine Art und Weise zu angeln ausüben kann. Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass das passiert.
Dafür wäre es aber notwendig, dass man als Funktionär ggf. für etwas kämpft, was nicht seine eigene Meinung ist.
Und ja, ein Funktionär hat eigentlich dafür da zu sein, das zu vertrteten, was seine Mitglieder wollen - unabhängig von der eigenen Meinung.

Das halte ich für Utopie.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir die Lektüre des Artikels zur "gefühlten Entnahmepflicht" des LFV Bayern:
> https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/?fref=nf
> 
> 8. Juli, 21:45 Uhr


Ich find's nicht


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich find's nicht


Das muss bei der ersten Meldung zu der Augenthaler-Posse gekommen sein (runterscrollen, Thema v. 5.7. 12:27Uhr).
Und dann in irgendeinem der 70 Kommentare und zwar in denen vom LFV.
War echt kreativ die Formulierung


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich find's nicht



Hab dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## smithie (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es gibt natürlich noch einen weiteren Punkt, für meine Begriffe essentiell: 

Der LFV (wie auch Bezirk Oberbayern) sind anerkannte Naturschutz Verbände. 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das oft sogar hinderlich, eine starke Interessenvertretung für Angler zu sein, da ein paar Themen nicht so ganz Angler-Naturschutz-deckungsgleich sind. 

Eigentlich bräuchten wir 2 Sparten (oder Verbände). 
Wahrscheinlich wäre das sogar fruchtbar, weil dann endlich Themen auch wieder bei/mit den Entscheidungsträgern diskutiert werden. 

Momentan macht das, zumindest bei kniffligen Themen, einen anderen Eindruck....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Ein GUTER Anglerverband kann den Naturschutzstatus durchaus für Angler und Angeln konstruktiv nutzen (siehe Niedersachsen)....

Schlechte Verbände wie Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Weser-Ems, LSFV-SH, Westfalen und Lippe, der DAFV etc. könnten bwz. können damit nachweislich nix konstruktives für Angler und Angeln fertig bringen - da kommen nur immer mehr Einschränkungen ....

Ich würds also nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln mit dem Naturschutzstatus.

Das macht sich an Kompetenz und Willen von Haupt- und Ehrenamt fest, ob die sich zuerst als Angler oder zuerst als Schützer sehen..

Im Falle Bayern hier würde ich Dir aber natürlich zustimmen....


----------



## Reg A. (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> DAS ist eben die bayrische Mentalität, hier in den letzten Postings auch mehrfach angesprochen
> _("im Verborgenen", "Also so heiß wie es gekocht wird, wird es nicht gegessen. Welchen Fisch  ich mitnehme entscheide immer noch ich; vor fünfzig Jahren wie auch  heute." ...)
> _
> _"Mir san mir"_, egal was wo auf welchem Papier steht, es hat sich in der Realität nie eine Sau dran gehalten.



Das ist doch keine bayrische Eigenart, sondern mindestens eine deutsche, eher europäische und vermutlich dem Menschen an sich inhärent. Liest man doch auch ständig hier im Forum; viele halten sich an - in ihren Augen unsinnige - Regeln doch nur, wenn die Gefahr besteht, bei einer Übertretung derselben erwischt zu werden, völlig regionenübergreifend. Die meisten geben das ja auch ganz unverblümt zu. Ich sehe da keinen spezifischen Ausdruck der "bayrischen Mentalität". Was auch immer das sein soll, denn Bayern ist nicht gleich Bayern, und ein Mainfranke, ein (bayrischer) Schwabe und ein Oberbayer sind sich mentalitätstechnisch gesehen nicht besonders nahe, obwohl auf dem Papier alle drei Bayern sind


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

OT:


Reg A. schrieb:


> ... denn Bayern ist nicht gleich Bayern, und ein Mainfranke, ein (bayrischer) Schwabe und ein Oberbayer sind sich mentalitätstechnisch gesehen nicht besonders nahe, obwohl auf dem Papier alle drei Bayern sind


Mit den Augen eines Cheruskers betrachtet, 
haben die sich alle von den Römern überrennen oder kaufen lassen
und können nicht richtig deutsch sprechen.
Also alles dasselbe. :m

OT aus _& schnell wech..._


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Mit den Augen eines Cheruskers betrachtet,
> haben die sich alle von den Römern überrennen oder kaufen lassen
> ...



Hallo,

um es mal klarzustellen|supergri; vom linguistischen Verständnis her sprechen wir, hier im Süden der Republik Hochdeutsch (siehe auch: Benrather Linie). Im Norden werden niederdeutsche Dialekte gesprochen und im Westen, z. B. auch die Gegend um Köln auch fränkische Dialekte.

Sprach Heil

Lajos

PS. zur Auslegung von Vorschriften; einen Oberpfälzer oder auch Niederbayern juckt es wirklich nicht, was in München beschlossen wird. Da bin ich als Mittelfranke noch harmlos, da wir alllgemein als pflegeleichter gelten. Aber nichtsdestotrotz bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage; daß ich eben selbst entscheide, welchen Fisch ich entnehme, heute genauso wie vor fünfzig Jahren.
Auf gut deutsch: das vielzitierte "Abknüppelgebot" existiert nur de jure, de facto ist es nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es steht. Mia san mia.


----------



## Ganerc (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Lajos

PS. zur Auslegung von Vorschriften; einen Oberpfälzer oder auch Niederbayern juckt es wirklich nicht, was in München beschlossen wird. Da bin ich als Mittelfranke noch harmlos, da wir alllgemein als pflegeleichter gelten. Aber nichtsdestotrotz bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage; daß ich eben selbst entscheide, welchen Fisch ich entnehme, heute genauso wie vor fünfzig Jahren.
Auf gut deutsch: das vielzitierte "Abknüppelgebot" existiert nur de jure, de facto ist es nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es steht. Mia san mia.[/QUOTE]

So is  So wars olawei und so bleibs . Basta !


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> vom linguistischen Verständnis her sprechen wir...


Da hatte meine Linguistik-Erkundungstour in der Wildnis etwas anderes ergeben (siehe unten, Teil 2) 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2012/ab-unterwegs-man-trifft-sich.html



Nun aber wirklich zurück zum Thema!


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch: das vielzitierte "Abknüppelgebot" existiert nur de  jure, de facto ist es nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es steht. Mia san  mia.


Das Problem ist halt, wenn jemand hin langt, wie in diesem Fall.
Und wenn die "Interessenvertreter" das auch noch toll finden, verteidigen & nachtreten,
anstatt dafür zu stehen, dass solches Papier da landet, wo es zumindest ein Mal einen sinnvollen Nutzen hat und dann für immer weggespült wiord


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> D
> Nun aber wirklich zurück zum Thema!
> 
> Das Problem ist halt, wenn jemand hin langt, wie in diesem Fall.
> ...



Hallo,

richtig, in einem Beitrag weiter oben habe ich ja schon Stellung dazu bezogen; die haben schlicht und einfach die Zeit verschlafen. Es wird von der Mehrheit der Angler eben nicht mehr so gefischt wie vor 25 oder 30 Jahren (oder auch wie vor 60 Jahren).
Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß jeder der Verantwortlichen auch weiß, wie die Wirklichkeit ist, weshalb auch, nach meinem Kenntnisstand, noch niemals jemand wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das hier oft zitierte "Abknüppelgebot" belangt worden ist und das trotz tausendfachen Verstoßes jeden Tag.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Mit den Augen eines Cheruskers betrachtet,
> haben die sich alle von den Römern überrennen oder kaufen lassen
> ...




Cherusker gibt's keine mehr, die sind entweder im Volk der Sachsen oder aber der Franken aufgegangen (je nach Interpretation). Jetzt kannst du dir aussuchen, was du lieber wärst 
Und überrennen oder kaufen: zum Einen war nur etwa die Hälfte des heutigen Bayern von den Römern besetzt (den raetischen Limes haben die nicht aus Jux und Tollerei errichtet), zum anderen die Bayern als Volk z.Z. des Römischen Imperiums entweder noch nicht eingewandert und/oder hatten ihre Ethnogenese noch nicht vollzogen - also weit her ist es mit deiner Interpretation nicht gerade, "Cherusker" 

So, und jetzt auch duck und weg...


----------



## KptIglo (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

hmm ... was war gleich noch das Thema? |uhoh:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> richtig, in einem Beitrag weiter oben habe ich ja schon Stellung dazu bezogen; die haben schlicht und einfach die Zeit verschlafen



§11 war nüchtern gesehen überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

Von Anfang an grundlos  anbiedernder Murks.

Auf so eine Idee muss man erstmal kommen:
zünde den eigenen Schuppen an,damit die Brandstifter der Gegenseite anschl.weniger zum zündeln haben.

Man kann und darf ja mal etwas verschlafen.

Blöd nur,wenn man dann irgendwann überhaupt nicht mehr aufwachen WILL,sich nur noch im Schlummerland der eigenen Wahrnehmung bewegt und seine  Träume dann auch noch auf der Verbandsseite offiziell zur Schau stellt..

Und sich damit selbst der absoluten Lächerlichkeit
preisgibt.

Einsicht Fehlanzeige,im Gegenteil.

Böse ist nicht das Gesetz sondern der Mündigkeit einfordende Angler.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> §11 war nüchtern gesehen überflüssig wie ein Kropf.
> .



Auf der FB Seite des Verbandes wurde gefragt wie das "Abknüppelgebot" in das Gesetz gelangt ist. Der bayr. Verband mag das wohl nicht beantworten. Ich hab mal versucht das per Gugel zu finden, ist mir aber nicht gelungen. Weis das hier jemand?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Victor Laszlo,

der § 11 bezieht sich auf die AVFiG Bayern. Das ist kein Gesetz sondern eine Rechtsverordnung, die allerdings Gesetzeskraft hat.
Genau wie der betreffende Passus reingekomen ist weiß ich auch nicht. Nun bin ich schon sehr lange Angler und ich habe so meine Theorie.
Früher war es durchaus üblich, daß man ziemlich viel Fische entnahm
und ich meine, daß damals als diese Verordnung erlassen wurde (müßte so um 1990 gewesen sein) man sich da keine großen Gedanken darüber machte, welche Einschränkungen das mal bringen könnte, da um 1990 dieser Passus auch nicht groß als Einschränkung gesehen wurde. C&R war damals so gut wie unbekannt (außer in der Fliegenfischerszene, aber selbst dort nicht sehr ausgeprägt).
Und da war er eben dann drin und wurde bis heute nicht geändert, weil die Verantwortlichen offensichtlich nicht wahrnehmen wollen, daß die Mehrzahl der Angler heutzutage die Entnahme anders sieht als früher.
Die bayerischen Angler regeln das so, daß sich niemand um diesen Passus groß schert, ihn eben nicht beachtet.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur meine Theorie.
Der Augenthaler wurde auch nicht wegen Nichtbeachtung der AVFiG angezeigt sondern wegen eines angeblichen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz (Bundesgesetz). Allerdings hat er sich auch ungeschickt benommen (milde ausgedrückt)

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Der bayr. Verband mag das wohl nicht beantworten.



Genau wie die berechtigte(aber auch ignorierte)Frage,inwieweit sich das überhaupt mit einem übergeordneten Bundesgesetz verträgt.Schweigen im Walde

Wenn Verstösse gegen diesen Murks(lt.Lajos Posting )noch nie offiziell geahndet wurden,zeigt das doch wie bequem und berechnend zugleich da Verbandsseitig vorgegangen wird.

Im Fall der Fälle, bliebe es ja trotzdem am Angler hängen und der Verband würde den mahnenden Pilatus mimen..bedauerliche Einzelaktionen,welche man aber gem.der Gesetzeslage verurteilen müsse.

Schöne "Freunde" hat man da [emoji107]


----------



## smithie (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

ich konnte den §11 nur bis 2007 nachvollziehen (da war er noch die Nummer 9):

http://www.tegof.de/service/gesetze/ausfuehrungsverordnung_zum_fischereigesetz.html


Bin dabei über dieses Schreiben gestolpert (liegt bestimmt noch irgendwo rum, der Zettel...):

http://www.fischerverein-prien.de/media/files/Stellungnahme-C-R.pdf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Das c-r stand doch nicht zufällig da?[emoji28]

Aber damit konnte man seinerzeit dann alles hübsch bunt(und trotzdem falsch) in einen Topf würfeln und unter Verdammungswürdigen Generalverdacht stellen.

Radikalenerlass für pöhse Angler


----------



## GandRalf (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Interessant finde ich den folgenden Absatz. 



> Wird ein nicht lebensfähiger Fisch zurückgesetzt, ist zu erwarten, dass er in Folge seiner Verletzung verendet. Bis  dahin hat er ohne vernünftigen Grund zu  leiden, so dass ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vorliegt. Die Frage, ob der gefangene  Fisch lebensfähig ist, kann nur der Angelfischer vor Ort beantworten.  Maßgebend sind die Umstände des konkreten Falls. Kriterien sind die Beschaffenheit des verwendeten Hakens (mit oder ohne Widerhaken)  und seine Größe, ferner der Sitz des Hakens (geschluckt oder im  Bereich der Lippen oder des Gaumens). Zu berücksichtigen ist auch  eine evtl. Kiemenverletzung des Fischs, sein Allgemeinzustand sowie Art und Größe des gefangenen Fischs.



Das Leid wird also nur für ein Dahinvegetieren bis zum Tod definiert.


----------



## smithie (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das c-r stand doch nicht zufällig da?[emoji28]


Doch, da war alles noch erlaubt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



smithie schrieb:


> Bin dabei über dieses Schreiben gestolpert (liegt bestimmt noch irgendwo rum, der Zettel...):
> 
> http://www.fischerverein-prien.de/media/files/Stellungnahme-C-R.pdf


Letzter Absatz ist geil, wo auch nochmal ausdrücklich betont wird, dass der Angler nur zum Fischfang berechtigt ist.

Nicht aber zu Entscheidungen über Hege, damit auch nicht über zurücksetzen - *der Angler MUSS entnehmen, was nicht geschont ist!!*

Deckt sich ja alles mit dem Interview bei uns, wo auch klar gemacht wurde, dass der Angler keinerlei Entscheidungsbefugnis über zurücksetzen von Fischen habe *UND DASS DER LAV-BAYERN DAS BEFÜRWORTET HAT:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


Die Regierung wollte das  und hat den §11 eingeführt!
Der Landesfischereiverband hats abgenickt!!

Siehe auch Interview:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Herr Braun:*
> § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG entspricht im Wesentlichen dem bisherigen Rechtsstand. Das Zurücksetzen eines fangfähigen Fischs ist schon seit vielen Jahren an die Erfüllung des Hegeziels und die Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts gebunden. *Hinzugekommen ist lediglich die ausdrückliche Forderung nach einer entsprechenden Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten.*(Anmerkung Red.: =Bewirtschafter)
> 
> Diese Forderung entspricht der Gesetzeslage.
> ...




Der Verband hat damals zugestimmt, weil es ja die "Entscheidungsfreiheit der Vereine fördern würde" (nicht der Angler wohlgemerkt, der Vereine, das haben die damals nicht begriffen (ob sies heute begreifen??), so bei einer telefonischen Nachfrage damals)..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Je öfter man diesen ( altbekannten) Mist liest,desto bescheuerter kommts einem vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

"Eigentlich" altbekannt - du siehst ja selber, dass selbst viele Bayern das bis heute nicht kennen oder begreifen (können/wollen)....

Und die auch immer noch nicht glauben, dass ihr glorreicher Verband das mit abgenickt hat...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Eigentlich" altbekannt - du siehst ja selber, dass selbst viele Bayern das bis heute nicht kennen oder begreifen (können/wollen)....
> 
> Und die auch immer noch nicht glauben, dass ihr glorreicher Verband das mit abgenickt hat...



Hallo,

ich denke schon, daß das die meisten Bayern das kennen und begreifen. Ich habe es ja zu erklären versucht, wie das abgelaufen sein könnte und daß der Verband damals einverstanden war ist ja auch klar. Es spielte eben vor 25 Jahren eigentlich keine große Rolle. Was ich dem Verband vorwerfe ist, daß er nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hat und immer noch glaubt, daß alles so ist wie vor rund 25 Jahren. Allerdings kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, daß kein Verantwortlicher weiß, wie die Praxis aussieht; nämlich, daß schlicht und einfach diese Vorschrift bayernweit ignoriert wird. Schon aus diesem Grund müßten sie tätig werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, daß kein Verantwortlicher weiß, wie die Praxis aussieht; *nämlich, daß schlicht und einfach diese Vorschrift bayernweit ignoriert w*ird. Schon aus diesem Grund müßten sie tätig werden.


Der Verband schreibt ja auf Facebook, *dass sich die bayrischen Fischer alle überwiegend an die Gesetze halten würden,* so gut kennt der seine Zahler und weiss, wies in Bayern abgeht (kenne auch kein Bundesland mit mehr Motorköderfischen)..
:q:q:q

Afvig §11 ist übrigens, davon ab, nicht von vor 25 Jahren. Ist von irgendwann Anfang des neuen Jahrtausends, muss ich nochmal nachgucken...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Thomas,

Ich war im November 1992 auf einen Lehrgang bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg, dort wurde unter anderem dieses unselige Entnahmegebot kurz behandelt. Dr. Bayerle  erklärte dies kurz. Etwa der Hälfte der Lehrgangsteilnehmer war dies, wie mir auch, schon bekannt. Daher muss diese Vorschrift schon von vorher stammen.
Die Reaktion damals war bei den meisten eher positiv, wurde dadurch das in exklusiven Fliegenstrecken teilweise schon aufkommende C&R, was die meisten für Blödsinn hielten, untersagt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja zu erklären versucht, wie das abgelaufen sein könnte und daß der Verband damals einverstanden war ist ja auch klar.



So klar ist das überhaupt nicht.

Es fehlte bereits damals an Logik zum Thema selektiver Entnahme.

So sehr dürften sich Bayern auch damals ja nicht vom Rest d.Republik unterschieden haben?

Man nimmt an Fängen mit,was man verwerten kann und vor allem auch möchte(!)

Man wollte da schlichtweg auf Nummer übersicher gehen..was Herr Braun damals von sich gab,ist eindeutig und hatte mit gängiger selektiver Entnahme nicht das geringste zu tun.Nebelkerzen

C&R am besten im Keim ersticken war der Hauptgrund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@ lajos:
Braun sagte ja, das würde sich aus dem Gesetz ergeben (dass zu der Zeit schon galt), dass es durch AFVIG (Verordnung) präzisiert wurde, kam meines Wissens deutlich später (muss aber das nochmal raussuchen (ist ja aber eigentlich so wichtig eh net, weil so oder so die Bayern da in der Beziehung bescheuert waren, ob  das nun vor 15 oder vor 25 Jahren war - so oder so bescheuert und null Plan und nix geblickt..)....


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

daß diese Vorschrift nicht besonders gut durchdacht war (milde ausgedrückt) ist ja wohl klar. So wie ich mich eben noch erinnern kann, richtete sich das aber hauptsächlich gegen das damals aufkeimende C&R.
Die meisten Angler praktizierten ja damals auch schon die selektive Ennahme insoweit, daß unerwünschter Beifang zurückgesetzt wurde.
Aber niemand, der z.B. auf Hecht fischte  wäre auf den Gedanken gekommen, einen maßigen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Zumindest kannte ich keine Angler, der dies damals praktiziert hätte.
Aber wie gesagt, wir debattieren um des Kaisers Bart; der § 11 AVFiG ist reformbedürftig, er geht in dieser Sache an der Wirklichkeit vorbei und daß dies höheren Orts immer noch ignoriert wird ist das eigentliche Trauerspiel.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> der § 11 AVFiG ist reformbedürftig, er geht in dieser Sache an der Wirklichkeit vorbei und daß dies höheren Orts immer noch ignoriert wird ist das eigentliche Trauerspiel.


Wenn Du statt "reformbedürftig" schlicht abschaffen schreiben würdest, wären wir einig..


----------



## Reg A. (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ lajos:
> Braun sagte ja, das würde sich aus dem Gesetz ergeben (dass zu der Zeit schon galt), dass es durch AFVIG (Verordnung) präzisiert wurde, kam meines Wissens deutlich später (muss aber das nochmal raussuchen (ist ja aber eigentlich so wichtig eh net, weil so oder so die Bayern da in der Beziehung bescheuert waren, ob  das nun vor 15 oder vor 25 Jahren war - so oder so bescheuert und null Plan und nix geblickt..)....



Naja, nen kleinen Unterschied macht das schon, denn wurde diese Regelung vor 25 Jahren erlassen (wie von Lajos geschrieben), dann hätte man die damals gängige Praxis einfach verbalisiert und keiner hat sich damals daran gestoßen, da C&R quasi unbekannt war und kaum praktiziert wurde. Vor 15 Jahren sah das schon anders aus.
So oder so, für uns heute machts keinen Unterschied mehr, da hast du Recht. Schlimm finde ich aber v.a., dass der LFV einfach die Zeichen nicht erkennt oder erkennen will und glaubt, es sei immer noch weitestgehend gängige Praxis, dass jeder maßige, nicht geschonte Fisch entnommen würde und das sog. "Abknüppelgebot" daher auch die Zustimmung der Mehrzahl der bayrischen Angler fände. Und das so ja auf FB im Brustton der Überzeugung auch zum Besten gibt! Die Realität sieht aber nunmal anders aus: aus meiner Erfahrung betreiben ca. 80% der bayrischen Angler heute entweder komplettes C&R (der kleinere Anteil) oder aber selektive Entnahme (die Mehrzahl). Und das sollte bzw. MUSS sich auch in den entsprechenden Regelungen widerspiegeln! Alles andere ist einfach nur sinnloses Festhalten an längst überholten "Standards" aus der "glorreichen" Vergangenheit...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du statt "reformbedürftig" schlicht abschaffen schreiben würdest, wären wir einig..



Hallo,

ich nehme schon an, daß wir hier fast einig sind. Aber der § 11 beinhaltet ja auch die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, die geschützten Arten usw.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

stimmt, ich sprech da immer nur vom Punkt/Absatz 8  -Abknüppelparagraph...

Den Rest mit Schonzeit etc. können die abnickenden bayerischen Verbandler und nix blickenden bayrischen Behörden/Gesetzgeber wegen mir verbrechen, wie sie wollen..

Wobei  das am Ende die Bewirtschafter auch besser können als Verbandler und Gesetzgeber...

Subsidiarität...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Also diese C&R These vergisst mal ganz schnell. 
Auch damals war dies "Modern".(Meine Meinung)

Hies evtl. nicht C&R, aber min. in der Wettkampszene war dies gängige Praxis.
Und auch in der Raubfischanglerszene.

Im Grunde hat sich von damals zu heute nicht viel geändert. 
Der einzige Unterschied ist, es gab keine 1000 Medien die darüber öffentlich berichtet haben.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also diese C&R These vergisst mal ganz schnell.
> Auch damals war dies "Modern".(Meine Meinung)
> 
> Hies evtl. nicht C&R, aber min. in der Wettkampszene war dies gängige Praxis.
> ...


ist auch meine meinung, bzw. mein eindruck.
in meinem dunskreis wurden früher eher die sogen. kochtopfangler schief angeschaut, heute eher die, die fische zurück setzen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wir debattieren um des Kaisers Bart; der § 11 AVFiG ist reformbedürftig, er geht in dieser Sache an der Wirklichkeit vorbei und daß dies höheren Orts immer noch ignoriert wird ist das eigentliche Trauerspiel.



Das ist berechnend.Und zwar von Politik wie Verband gleichermaßen.

Politik ändert nur was,wenn sie deutlich und hartnäckig auf Handwerkliche Fehler bestehender oder auf Bedarf an neuen Regeln hingewiesen wird.

Politik ändert ohne Druck durch Lobbyvertreter kaum etwas.

Und lt.Verband ist doch alles in bester Ordnung.

Feines,bequemes Stillhalteabkommen.

Niemand der beiden muss Fehler eingestehen und zus.kann der Verband auch noch die bequeme Schiene des geringsten Widerstands weiterfahren.

Ohne massiven Druck der Angler,passiert da mal genau nix.

Die müssen zuerst mal den Verband als angebl.
Interessenvertreter aufwecken.
Und das recht laut und deutlich


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Frage:  warum gibt es überhaupt Politiker?.


Kosten viel Geld! Unser Geld!

Tun nix, bringen nix und machen nur ärger!

Wären wir ohne die nicht besser dran?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Davon ab, ist es doch sowieso affig, ein Problem damit zu haben, dass seitens der Anglerschaft eine Selektion betrieben wird, hinsichtlich welchen Fisch man mitnimmt(& verwerten kann) und welchen nicht(wieder schwimmen lässt).
Jede Fischfabrik auf den Weltnmeeren praktiziert das und da reden wir von Tonnen von Fisch, tagtäglich. Da wir ja nun auch wieder zurück geschmissen, was nicht verwertet werden kann oder darf, oft mehr lebensfähig ist(aber noch lebt). Man denke nur an die, die es auf Haifischflossen abgesehen haben. Flossen ab, Fisch wieder rein ins Meer.
Wo ist Super- PETA da? #c Zu wenig Spenden? Zu "kleine Eier"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Frage:  warum gibt es überhaupt Politiker?.
> 
> 
> Kosten viel Geld! Unser Geld!
> ...




Keine allgemeine Politik im ANGLERboard laut von allen akzeptierten Regeln.
Danke...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Sharpo

ich kann ja nur für mein bayerisch/fränkisches Umfeld sprechen.
Aber bei uns war C&R (außer eben in der Fliegenfischerszene und auch hier erst im Entstehen) um 1990 praktisch unbekannt.
Und die Wettkampfszene, wenn Du hier das Stippen meinen solltest, 
spielte in Bayern nie eine Rolle.
Und wenn Du um 1990 hier bei uns einen maßigen Hecht wieder zurückgesetzt hättest, wäre Dir rechtlich zwar überhaupt nichts passiert aber jeder, der dies gesehen hätte, hätte an Deinen Geisteszustand gezweifelt.



Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Für DEIN persönliches Umfeld - ich kannte auch damals schon nicht wenige  ganz normale Angler in Bayern und Franken, die nicht alles abknüppelten, was man hätte mitnehmen dürfen..


----------



## lute (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo
> 
> ich kann ja nur für mein bayerisch/fränkisches Umfeld sprechen.
> Aber bei uns war C&R (außer eben in der Fliegenfischerszene und auch hier erst im Entstehen) um 1990 praktisch unbekannt.
> ...



Hallo,

ich glaube das war überall so. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie mein Vater und insbesondere mein Opa jeden maßigen Fisch abgeschlagen haben. C&R gab es nicht und war überhaupt kein Thema. 
Hinterher wurde dann verzweifelt versucht den Rapfen oder Döbel an die Nachbarschaft zu verschenken. Damals wollte generell niemand Fische aus dem Rhein essen, trotzdem wurde alles mit genommen.

Erst in den letzten Jahren, konnte ich Angler dabei  beobachten, wie sie maßige Zander und Brassen gleich nach dem Fang wieder  zurück gesetzt haben.

Umso schöner ist es, dass bei den Anglern ein Umdenken statt gefunden hat und sogar kulinarisch wertvolle Fische von den meisten nur bei Bedarf oder von manchen sogar gar nicht entnommen werden.

Sehr Fragwürdig wird das ganze dann, wenn der Gesetzgeber den Anglern dieses Umdenken wieder abgewöhnen will, anstatt aus alten Fehlern zu lernen und die neue Entnahmementalität mit sinnvollen Gesetzen fördert. Noch fragwürdiger wird das ganze, wenn die Verbände den Schwachsinn auch noch befürworten.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Warum sah man sich dann veranlasst solch ein Entnahmezwang ins Gesetz und Verordnung aufzunehmen? Weil eh schon alle abschlagen was zappelt?
Eure These hinkt....gewaltig.

Und Wettkampfangeln war bis ca. Mitte der 80 Gang und Gebe..Bundesweit.

Die Medienpräsenz war nur nicht so gross wie heute.

@..

Dein Vater und Opa...
Waren sicherlich nicht die einzigen Menschen in Bayern.  
Sind somit nicht der Maßstab für C&R.
Aber auch die werden nicht jeden Fisch abgekloppt haben der nicht geschützt war.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und Wettkampfangeln war bis ca. Mitte der 80 Gang und Gebe..Bundesweit.



Lajos Einwand war ein Täuschungsmanöver

Er wollte damit geschickt die Tatsache umschiffen,das es damals in Bayern keine Nennenswerten Wettkampfgrössen ala W.R.Kremkus gab [emoji28]


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und Wettkampfangeln war bis ca. Mitte der 80 Gang und Gebe..Bundesweit.
> 
> Die Medienpräsenz war nur nicht so gross wie heute.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

teiweise richtig. Ich habe ja hier schon öfters darauf hingewiesen, daß ich schon immer selbst entschieden habe, welchen Fisch ich entnehme, allerdings auch nie, ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser gehe.
Wenn Du mit Wettkampfangeln, das in Westdeutschland weit verbreitete Stippangeln meinst, so liegst Du falsch.
In Bayern spielte das früher nie und auch heute kaum eine Rolle. Ich gehe seit 1960 zum Angeln, vorherige Schwarfischerzeiten nicht gerechnet. Noch nie, bis heute nicht, habe ich jemals bei uns einen Stippfischer getroffen. Diese Art zu Fischen war und ist (bis in der Jetztzeit vielleicht auf wenige Ausnahmen) bei uns so gut wie nie praktiziert worden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Gibt sogar ganze Wettangelvereine in Bayern, diverse Teams und Gruppen (von stippen bis Feederwettangeln) ....

Du sollst doch nicht immer nur DEINE persönliche Sichtweise (die ich nie anzweifeln würde) als Maßstab für ganz  (oder die) Bayern setzen...


Die Angelwelt ist auch Süden größer und bunter......


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für DEIN persönliches Umfeld - ich kannte auch damals schon nicht wenige  ganz normale Angler in Bayern und Franken, die nicht alles abknüppelten, was man hätte mitnehmen dürfen..



Hallo Thomas,

Meine Rede; ich habe schon immer selbst entschieden welchen Fisch ich mitnehme und welchen nicht (zu klein, unerwünschter Beifang, in zu schlechtem Futterstand etc.) 
Aber den Angler hättest du mir zeigen müssen, der auf Hecht oder Karpfen etc. gegangen ist, einen schönen fängt und den wieder zurücksetzte, vor 25 Jahren oder auch noch vorher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nicht nur IST sondern WAR es auch.

Die öffentliche Medienpräsenz war halt nur extrem kleiner.

Aber diese ganze damalige Praxis/ Entnahmepraxis war der Auslöser für die Verbote in den 80igern und danach.
Weil nämlich Fisch regelmäßig zurück gesetzt wurde, weil Setzkescher im Einsatz und diese oft zu klein u. überfüllt waren.
Weil "Unmengen" von Futter etc. in die Seen und Flüsse gekippt wurde.

Mit Wettkampfszene ist auch der gemeine Gemeinschaftsangler in den kleinen Vereinen gemeint.
Drahtsetzkescher beim Aalfang, lebender Köderfisch usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber den Angler hättest du mir zeigen müssen, der auf Hecht oder Karpfen etc. gegangen ist, einen schönen fängt und den wieder zurücksetzte, vor 25 Jahren oder auch noch vorher.



genügend, auch schon damals, sogar im (natürlich nur diesbezüglich) rückständigen Bayern  - empfehle Zeitschriftenlektüre aus der Zeit (oder Izak Walton - paar Jahrhunderte früher...)..

Tellerrand und so......


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibt sogar ganze Wettangelvereine in Bayern, diverse Teams und Gruppen (von stippen bis Feederwettangeln) ....
> 
> Du sollst doch nicht immer nur DEINE persönliche Sichtweise (die ich nie anzweifeln würde) als Maßstab für ganz  (oder die) Bayern setzen...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Szene um den Eixendorfer Stausee (ist ja das was ich mit Jetztzeit gemeint habe). Aber das spricht nicht für ganz Bayern.
Geh mal bei uns in ein Angelgerätegeschäft (welches nicht gerade bundesweit versendet) und versuch eine Ausrüstung für das Stippangeln zu bekommen - richtig, tote Hose.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Glaub ruhig weiter, dass ganz Bayern so ist, wie Du das denkst ...

Ist ja eh wurscht fürs Thema, weil ja sonst jeder weiss, das es bunter ist und es eben auch viel Wettangler schon immer in Bayern gegeben hat (da kamen auch mal Deutsche Meister her zu VDSF-Zeiten (vielleicht warens ja Zuogroiste)).....

;-))))


----------



## lute (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dein Vater und Opa...
> Waren sicherlich nicht die einzigen Menschen in Bayern.
> Sind somit nicht der Maßstab für C&R.
> Aber auch die werden nicht jeden Fisch abgekloppt haben der nicht geschützt war.



Oh doch, dass haben sie.
Natürlich waren sie nicht der Maßstab für C&R, dennoch haben sie den deutsche Durchschnittsangler gespiegelt. 
Die C&R Mentalität wie es sie heute gibt, gab es damals so nicht. Das schließt nicht aus, dass es damals auch schon Angler gab, die mal einen Fisch zurück gesetzt haben, im großen und ganzen sah das wohl anders aus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Würde ich nicht daran festmachen.

Mein kleiner Stammhändler,hat z.B.auch nur ein minimales Angebot an Raubfischzubehör.

Jagd auf Esox und Zander brummt trotzdem.Gibt ja andere Bezugsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo ruhrfischerPG,

sicher, kann man das nicht unbedingt daran festmachen. Ich weiß auch, daß das bei euch ziemlich verbreitet ist, habe gute Bekannte in Münster.
Aber ich habe tatsächlich in 56 Jahren angeln nie bei uns einen Stippfischer gesehen, gut ich habe auch nicht danach gesucht aber mich anglerisch schon über den mittelfränkischen Raum hinausbewegt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Die Stipper können doch nix für, wenn du ne Brille brauchst ;-)))))))))))


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Bayern ist gross.

Da kann der Lajos nicht überall sein.


----------



## Reg A. (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Leute, wir diskutieren hier doch um des Kaisers Bart und meinen alle eigentlich das gleiche. 
Natürlich gab es sicherlich auch um 1990 schon Angler in Bayern, die C&R oder, wohl häufiger, C&D betrieben haben. Nur war es eben nicht die absolute Mehrzahl, wie heute. M.m.n. haben sich da in den letzten 25 Jahren die Zahlenverhältnisse nämlich umgekehrt.
Zu behaupten, es gab damals in ganz Bayern niemanden, der C&R betrieben hätte ist sicherlich ebenso falsch wie die Behauptung, es wäre auf breiter Basis betrieben worden. Es war im Entstehen begriffen bzw. begann sich zu verbreiten. Und dieser "Unsitte" - aus Sicht des LFV - wollte der Verband wohl begegnen und sie im Keim ersticken. Hat nichts gebracht, wie man sieht, und nun kann der LFV seinen Fehler nicht eingestehen und will sich evtl. auch nicht der geänderten Praxis anpassen bzw. beugen. Die Leidtragenden sind die Angler, die geistig nicht in den 70ern oder 80ern stehen geblieben sind...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch, daß das bei euch ziemlich verbreitet ist, habe gute Bekannte in Münster.
> Aber ich hab



Ist NOCH halbwegs verbreitet.

Aber mit dem LFV Westfalen Lippe,  gibt das wohl den nächsten Totengräber an liberaler Angelei..oder vor toten Fischen überquellende Mülleimer.[emoji18]

Ideologisch schief tickende Verbandskeulen,gibts nicht nur in Bayern


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo ruhrfischerPG,
> 
> sicher, kann man das nicht unbedingt daran festmachen. Ich weiß auch, daß das bei euch ziemlich verbreitet ist, habe gute Bekannte in Münster.
> Aber ich habe tatsächlich in 56 Jahren angeln nie bei uns einen Stippfischer gesehen, gut ich habe auch nicht danach gesucht aber mich anglerisch schon über den mittelfränkischen Raum hinausbewegt.
> ...



Dann schau mal nach Kehlheim an die Donau. Spätestens wenn ich und meine Kaspertruppe, einmal im Jahr dort auftauchen, siehst du dort massig 10- 13 Meter Stangen.:q


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Stipper können doch nix für, wenn du ne Brille brauchst ;-)))))))))))




Hallo,

stimmt nicht, bei Stripperinnen sehe ich noch astrein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Was ich dem Verband vorwerfe ist, daß er nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hat und immer noch glaubt, daß alles so ist wie vor rund 25 Jahren.



Der Verband hat die Zeichen der Zeit sehr wohl und sehr genau erkannt. Genau deswegen gibt es diese Abknüppelpflicht. Denn.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ lajos:
> Braun sagte ja, das würde sich aus dem Gesetz ergeben (dass zu der Zeit schon galt), dass es durch AFVIG (Verordnung) präzisiert wurde, kam meines Wissens deutlich später ........



....genau so ist es. Ich habe ja dieses Interview mit Braun damals geführt und auch mit ihm telefoniert.

Man hat das bestehende Fischereigesetz aus dem ausdrücklichen Gedanken präzisiert, um C&R zu unterbinden. Und das rührt nicht aus irgendwelchen Tierschutzrechtlichen Ideologien her, sondern schlicht und einfach um von Verbandsseite aus 1.) mit weißer Weste dazustehen und 2.) nicht in die Verlegenheit zu kommen, sich juristisch mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen zu müssen.

Zwischen den Zeilen und Worten von Herrn Braun konnte ich damals herauslesen und -hören, dass man sich durchaus bewusst ist, dass dieses Gesetz vom normalen Angler nicht vollständig befolgt werden würde (selektive Entnahme). Man hat sich damit aber aus der Affäre gezogen und den schwarzen Peter, im Falle einer Anzeige, dem Angler zugeschoben.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Ralle 24,

Ja, der eigentliche Auslöser war, wie ich auch schon schrieb, C&R zu unterbinden und da machten sich viele Angler damals halt keine weiteren Gedanken, da C&R ja eh kaum praktiziert wurde.
Aber trotzdem kann man vom Landesfischereiverband schon erwarten, daß er dem veränderten Zeitgeist Rechnung trägt und eine Vorschrift ändert die eigentlich von Anfang an schon so gut wie niemand beachtet hat. Ich fragte damals unseren Ober-Fischereiaufseher, wie er das sieht und er sagte: "den Fisch, den ich mitnehme, den bestimme immer noch ich."
Das ging auch mit meiner Auffassung völlig konform.
Zu Herrn Braun; er und der liebe Gott sind nicht dasselbe - auch wenn er es manchmal zu glauben scheint.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Verband hat die Zeichen der Zeit sehr wohl und sehr genau erkannt. Genau deswegen gibt es diese Abknüppelpflicht. Denn.....



Das ist exakt das was ich immer angenommen und auch verbreitet habe.
Mal ausdrücklichen Dank für die Infos aus erster Hand.
Ein Interview, ich weis nicht wieviele es da gab fand doch vor laufender Kamera statt? Ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können.
Somit hat der Verband, M. Braun und gegebenenfalls andere Beteiligte einfach nur ein wenig gepokert. Wohl in der Annahme, vielleicht auch der Hoffnung, der mündige bayrische Durchschnittsangler würde eh so entnehmen wie er es für richtig hält.
Hier hat man sich dann aber gründlich verschätzt. Dieser juristische Anti-Tierrechtler-Schutzschild, so jedenfalls mag man diesen nennen wenn man von rein positiven Absichten der damals agierenden ausgeht, wurde nicht nur vom gesammtdeutschen Angelmichel in vorrauseilendem Gehorsam als unabwendbar und überregional gültig angenommen, er fand sogar in nicht bayrischen Bundesländern den Weg bis in den vorbereitenden Unterricht zur Angler Sachkundeprüfung.
Ich hatte unlängst mit einem "Ober Lehrgangsleiter" aus NDS ein Gespräch zu diesem Thema.
Das ein §17TG das töten eines Tieres ohne vernünftigen Grund, also auch bei fehlender Verwertungsabsicht verbietet, hatte er noch nie gehört.
Eine echte Sauerei aber ist in meinen Augen dann die Art und Weise wie sich der Bay. LVB zur Sache Augenthaler geäussert hat. Hier hätten sie besser einfach mal die Fresse gehalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem kann man vom Landesfischereiverband schon erwarten, daß er dem veränderten Zeitgeist Rechnung trägt und eine Vorschrift ändert die eigentlich von Anfang an schon so gut wie niemand beachtet hat.



Du bist immer noch in der falschen Spur.

Der "veränderte Zeitgeist" um den es hier geht, schwebt in den Köpfen von Tierschützern und -rechtlern, und etabliert sich somit auch in den Köpfen vieler vom Angeln und der Natur unbedarfter Menschen unserer Gesellschaft. Zunehmende Kritik an Jägern und Anglern zeugt davon und das findet auch Eingang in die Gesetzgebung. *Diesem* Zeitgeist *ist* der bayerische Verband gefolgt.

Und das war und ist ein niederträchtiger Verrat nicht nur an seinen Mitgliedern, sondern ob seiner Signalwirkung auch an den "freien" Anglern in Bayern und allen Anglern im gesamten Bundesgebiet.

Und das ist um so schlimmer, da der Verband hier ausschließlich zur Vermeidung eigener Anstrengungen und Konflikte gehandelt hat, denn aus eigener Überzeugung und/oder dem Wunsch seiner Mitglieder folgend. 

Diese Handlungsweise ist außerdem meilenweit weg vom "mir san mir" sondern kann nur als feiges kuschen vor dem in vielen Bereichen irregeleiteten Tierschutz/-recht Gedanken in Deutschland gewertet werden. 

Wenn er die Gesetzgebung im Sinne seiner Mitglieder hätte ändern wollen, wäre dazu der Kampf um die Rechte der Angler - auch und eben auf juristischer Ebene - zwingende Voraussetzung gewesen. Ein Kampf, der sicher Kosten und Mühen verursacht, aber sicherlich gute Aussichten auf den Sieg gehabt hätte und auch heute noch hat.

Man kann sich heute nur noch wundern, warum die organisierten Angler Verräterverbänden wie Bayern, SH, BW, NRW u.a. überhaupt und immer noch Geld in den Rachen werfen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es irgendwo auf der Weit noch fettere Kuckucke gibt als die, die sich die Angler bundesweit (Ausnahme Niedersachsen) selbst ins Nest legen. Und das nun schon seit fast 40 Jahren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Ein Interview, ich weis nicht wieviele es da gab fand doch vor laufender Kamera statt?
> 
> Nein, das war schriftlich und telefonisch.
> 
> Das ein §17TG das töten eines Tieres ohne vernünftigen Grund, also auch bei fehlender Verwertungsabsicht verbietet, hatte er noch nie gehört.



Auch hierzu gab es ein Statement. Nämlich dass ein Angler sich schon vor dem Angeln eine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit für *jeden* nicht geschonten Fisch überlegen müsse. Andernfalls mache er sich eben strafbar, bzw. dürfe erst gar nicht mit dem Angeln beginnen. Perfide, aber logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bist immer noch in der falschen Spur.
> 
> Der "veränderte Zeitgeist" um den es hier geht, schwebt in den Köpfen von Tierschützern und -rechtlern, und etabliert sich somit auch in den Köpfen vieler vom Angeln und der Natur unbedarfter Menschen unserer Gesellschaft. Zunehmende Kritik an Jägern und Anglern zeugt davon und das findet auch Eingang in die Gesetzgebung. *Diesem* Zeitgeist *ist* der bayerische Verband gefolgt.
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> der "veränderte Zeitgeist" in den Köpfen von Pseudotierschützern- und rechtlern ist nicht Sache des Landesfischereiverbandes. Hier kann er sowieso nichts bewirken.



Dann nimmt er seine Aufgabe als Anglervertretung(den Anspruch spricht er sich ja zu)nicht oder nur halbherzig wahr.

Im hiesigen Fall war es sogar äusserst kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nämlich dass ein Angler sich schon vor dem Angeln eine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit für *jeden* nicht geschonten Fisch überlegen müsse. Andernfalls mache er sich eben strafbar, bzw. dürfe erst gar nicht mit dem Angeln beginnen.



Logisch?
Das ist real nicht einmal wirklich immer durchführbar. Wenn ich einen halbwüchsigen Gründling als Beifang loswerden muss und es in meiner Umgebung kein Tier gibt das diesen essen würde, wie soll ich dann den Tod dieses Tieres als gerechtfertigt ansehen? Ich erkenne in keinem der hier relevanten Gesetze oder Verordnungen irgendetwas was mich zum Verzehr dieses Fisches zwingen könnte.
Die Behauptung das eine generelle Entnahme hegerischen Notwendigkeiten entspringt ist Unfug und leicht widerlegbar.
Somit bleibt was? 
Bayrischer Denkdurchfall?
Eins ist in meinen Augen sehr klar und einfach. Solange ich einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch *nicht vorsätzlich* fange kann man mich für das zurücksetzen auch nicht belangen.

Zudem passen die Wertigkeit der geangelten Fische absolut nicht mit dem Einsatz als Tierfutter zusammen, wenn es dafür preiswertere und artgerechtere Alternativen gibt.
Diese Forderung degradiert den Tod des Fisches durch seine Verwendung zur Legitimation des Angelns. Das kann dann aber kein vernünftiger Grund mehr sein, wenn das so richtig wäre müsste man sich seinen Wunschfisch UND gegebenenfalls das Tierfutter immer vom Fischmarkt, Fischer oder Züchter holen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Eins ist in meinen Augen sehr klar und einfach. Solange ich einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch *nicht vorsätzlich* fange kann man mich für das zurücksetzen auch nicht belangen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Bayrischer Denkdurchfall?
> Eins ist in meinen Augen sehr klar und einfach. Solange ich einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch *nicht vorsätzlich* fange kann man mich für das zurücksetzen auch nicht belangen.
> 
> Zudem passen die Wertigkeit der geangelten Fische absolut nicht mit dem Einsatz als Tierfutter zusammen, wenn es dafür preiswertere und artgerechtere Alternativen gibt.
> Diese Forderung degradiert den Tod des Fisches durch seine Verwendung zur Legitimation des Angelns. Das kann dann aber kein vernünftiger Grund mehr sein, wenn das so richtig wäre müsste man sich seinen Wunschfisch UND gegebenenfalls das Tierfutter immer vom Fischmarkt, Fischer oder Züchter holen.


Richtig erkannt...

Bayrischer Denkdurchfall!

Was, davon ab, Du denkst oder meinst oder per einfachem gesunden Menschenverstand als richtig anerkennst, hat (nicht nur in Bayern) aber nun mal rein gar nix mit Gesetzen, Verordnungen und deren Durchsetzung zu tun...

Und das ist in Bayern mit Gesetz und Verordnung nun mal klar und eindeutig:
NICHT DER ANGLER ENTSCHEIDET über zurücksetzen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NICHT DER ANGLER ENTSCHEIDET über zurücksetzen..



..und damit wurden viele Chancen fahrlässig verspielt.

Wie man mit dem Werkzeug einer guten fachlichen Praxis argumentieren kann, hat ja Boardie Brotfisch schon öfters beschrieben.

Setzt aber voraus,das man sowas als Verband überhaupt will.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NICHT DER ANGLER ENTSCHEIDET über zurücksetzen..



Das bliebe eben doch mal abzuklären inwieweit das Befolgen bayrischer Verordnungen nicht vllt doch gegen übergeordnete Bundesgesetze, hier §17TG, verstösst.

Das Konstrukt aus (nicht herstellbarem) Verwertungszwang und (wiederlegbarer) Entnahmenotwendigkeit aus Hegegründen ist ein derart wackeliges, das ein Gang vor Gericht zu einem Vergnügen werden _könnte_. 
Da fällt mir ein.... dies könnte doch ein richtiger Anglerverband mal bewerkstelligen. Einfach mal das Geld der Mitglieder in die Hand nehmen und einen wirklich guten Anwalt damit beauftragen, Rechtssicherheit für die Angler herzustellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es ist nun mal geltendes bayrisches Recht, dessen Verfassungsmäßigkeit ja vorher geprüft wird.

Nochmal, weil du das Perfide nicht begreifst, wie sich hier der Staat aus der Schlinge gezogen hat und Verantwortung und Haftung voll auf die Betreiber gelegt hat:
Es gibt KEINEN Verwertungszwang!

 Und zur Hege (das wirklich Perfide, was auch die meisten Vereine gar nicht begreifen, wie gefährlich das für die dein könnte):
Denn die Bewirtschafter (nicht der Staat mit AFVIG) MÜSSEN JEDEN aus Hegegründen zu schonenden Fisch auch schonen (Angelverbot, Schonzeit, Schonmaß etc.), weswegen dann JEDER nicht geschonte auch aus Hegegründen raus MUSS (weil er sonst *vom Bewirtschafter* geschont werden MUSS!!)...

Damit ist der Staat raus aus der TSG-Geschichte und der Bewirtschafter drin und verantwortlich!!...

Und der Angler hat immer noch nix zu entscheiden..



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein.... dies könnte doch ein richtiger Anglerverband mal bewerkstelligen. Einfach mal das Geld der Mitglieder in die Hand nehmen und einen wirklich guten Anwalt damit beauftragen, Rechtssicherheit für die Angler herzustellen.


Der war gut ;.)))))))
Gibts ja in Bayern net.......
Und der Bundesverband in seiner "Kompetenz"  - da kannste gleich zu PETA gehen deswegen..

Zum verdeutlichen:
Der Angler wird haftbar gemacht, wenn er widerrechtlich einen zu entnehmenden Fisch NICHT mitnimmt.,,

Wenn z. B. in einem Huchengewässer mit zu schwachem Bestand vom Bewirtschafter vergessen wurde, da den Huchen zu schonen, MUSS ihn der Angler den trotzdem knüppeln - schuld und haftbar gemacht wird dann den Bewirtschafter (nicht der Angler, da ja rechtmäßig laut Gesetz/Afvig knüppelnd), weil er nicht anständig gearbeitet hat bei der Hege.

Aber der Angler hat keinerlei Wahl/Entscheidungsbefugnis -  oder, um Deine Worte zu wiederholen:


> Bayrischer Denkdurchfall!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum verdeutlichen:
> Der Angler wird haftbar gemacht, wenn er widerrechtlich einen zu entnehmenden Fisch NICHT mitnimmt.,,
> 
> Wenn z. B. in einem Huchengewässer mit zu schwachem Bestand vom Bewirtschafter vergessen wurde, da den Huchen zu schonen, MUSS ihn der Angler den trotzdem knüppeln - schuld und haftbar gemacht wird dann den Bewirtschafter (nicht der Angler, da ja rechtmäßig laut Gesetz/Afvig knüppelnd), weil er nicht anständig gearbeitet hat bei der Hege.
> ...




Hallo,

de jure hast Du recht, de facto ist das wurscht, da sich daran so gut wie niemand hält und auch keinem Angler in Bayern bis jetzt jemals was passiert ist, wenn er gegen diesen Passus des § 11 AVFiG verstoßen hat indem er einen Fisch, den er nicht verwerten kann wieder zurückgesetzt hat.
Mag unser Landesverband damals im vorauseilenden Gehorsam gehandelt haben; die bayerischen Angler tun da aber nicht mit. 

Petri Heil

Lajos

Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

De jure ist das was, nachher im Einzelfall zähl!
Vor allem, wenn die  bayerische Wegschau- und Amigomentalität von einem fähigen Staatsanwalt mal richtig angegangen wird und geltendes Recht auch durchgesetzt.

Und ich prophezeie, dass das nicht zu lange dauern wird......


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Thomas,

ein Verstoß gegen das "Abknüppelgebot" stellt erstmal nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar. Die landet im Normalfall nicht vor Gericht. Dazu müßte der Betroffene Einspruch gegen den von der Behörde erlassenen Bußgeldbescheid einlegen und dann würde man sehen, was herauskommt.
Was durchaus interessant werden könnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal geltendes bayrisches Recht, dessen Verfassungsmäßigkeit ja vorher geprüft wird.



Wird es das wirklich genauestens oder wird nicht doch eher gerne nach "könnte evtl. hinhauen" verfahren ?

Erst recht bei einer..sagen wir mal fürs funktionieren eines BL eigentlich unrelevanten Lapalie?

Mauschel,mauschel,schnelle Vorlage,Verband nickt natürlich ab.Chance der Gegenwehr eher klein,wehrt sich ja eh keiner..

Unmöglich ?

Nach deiner Ansicht,hätten dann nämlich viele Gesetze/Verordnungen(da gibts ja selbst auf Bundesebene zig anschl.durch Gerichte gekippte) erst gar nicht in Kraft treten dürfen.

Die funzten ja genau so lange,bis einer dem Rechtspfusch per Gericht amtlich auf die Finger klopfen liess.

Und diese AusführungsVO,
wurde ja nach Inkrafttreten m.W.n. überhaupt nicht mehr weiter kritisch beäugt.

Es wurde zwar immer u.a.von Verbandspredigern bestätigt (für meinen Geschmack zu laut)das alles i.O.sei aber ganz so koscher scheint das ja selbst für Juristen nicht zu sein?

Also wundern würde mich das nicht.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch hierzu gab es ein Statement. Nämlich dass ein Angler sich schon vor dem Angeln eine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit für *jeden* nicht geschonten Fisch überlegen müsse. Andernfalls mache er sich eben strafbar, bzw. dürfe erst gar nicht mit dem Angeln beginnen. Perfide, aber logische Konsequenz.



Was heisst denn Statement? 
Laut Thomas wird ja nur die generelle Entname aus hegerischen Gründen gefordert?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal geltendes bayrisches Recht, dessen Verfassungsmäßigkeit ja vorher geprüft wird.



Ja, geltendes Recht des Bundeslandes Bayern.
Nur, dort wo die Gesetzgebung eines Bundeslandes nicht der Gesetzgebung des Bundes entspricht, gilt immer das Bundesgesetz. Oder anders, man kann in einem Landesfischereigesetz ganz entspannt Blödsinn unterbringen wenn das Bundesgesetz diesen wieder aufhebt.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, weil du das Perfide nicht begreifst, wie sich hier der Staat aus der Schlinge gezogen hat



Nur das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, Du meinst nicht "Staat" sondern Bundesland?


Was den vermeintlichen Hegezwang angeht, ein Verein kann dann aber auf keinen Fall eine Fischart besetzen die anschliessend aus hegerischen Gründen wieder entnommen werden muss....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Logisch?
> Das ist real nicht einmal wirklich immer durchführbar. Wenn ich einen halbwüchsigen Gründling als Beifang loswerden muss und es in meiner Umgebung kein Tier gibt das diesen essen würde, wie soll ich dann den Tod dieses Tieres als gerechtfertigt ansehen? Ich erkenne in keinem der hier relevanten Gesetze oder Verordnungen irgendetwas was mich zum Verzehr dieses Fisches zwingen könnte.
> Die Behauptung das eine generelle Entnahme hegerischen Notwendigkeiten entspringt ist Unfug und leicht widerlegbar.
> Somit bleibt was?
> ...




Den Denkdurchfall hast Du.  
Wenn Du den Fisch nicht verwerten willst. Dann hast Du nicht zu Angeln. 
Es ist zu jeder Zeit mit Beifang zu rechnen. Punkt!
Und von Verwerten können müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten. Verwerten kann man jeden Fisch. Die Frage ist nur ob man dies will und unter welchen Umständen bzw. Aufwand.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Den Denkdurchfall hast Du.
> Wenn Du den Fisch nicht verwerten willst. Dann hast Du nicht zu Angeln.
> Es ist zu jeder Zeit mit Beifang zu rechnen. Punkt!
> Und von Verwerten können müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten. Verwerten kann man jeden Fisch. Die Frage ist nur ob man dies will und unter welchen Umständen bzw. Aufwand.



Interessant. 
Wo steht das denn? Oder ist das nur deine Meinung, oder ist es hoffentlich reine Ironie?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

es gib keinen Beifang bei der Hege, weil da Verwertung keine Rolle spielt. 

Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch ist zu knüppeln..

Wer NICHT hegen will (also nicht jeden nicht geschonten Fisch wg. Hege zu knüppeln) hat halt nicht zu angeln..


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Wo steht das denn? Oder ist das nur deine Meinung, oder ist es hoffentlich reine Ironie?



Nö keine Ironie. Ralle hat es doch bereits geschrieben.

Beitrag 344 zitierst Du ihn sogar.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch ist zu knüppeln..







Sharpo schrieb:


> Nö keine Ironie. Ralle hat es doch bereits geschrieben.



Wo ist der Sinn eurer Posts?

Warum unterhält man sich über eine mögliche nicht-rechtmässigkeit bayrischer Landesgesetze wenn dann so depressive "nützdochehnichts" Sprechblasen abgelassen werden? Das ist doch unnötig destruktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es gibt keine "mögliche Nicht Rechtmäßigkeit"....
Geltendes Recht..


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nach dem aktuellen Tierschutzgesetz und der Propaganda unserer Verbände sehe ich da keine Unrechtmäßigkeit im bayrischen Gesetz.

Es gibt kein Gesetz welches besagt, dass der Angler frei zu entscheiden hat.

Angeln = Nahrungserwerb u. Hege.
Nahrung ist jeder Fisch.
Ausnahmen der Fisch ist giftig bzw  hoch mit Schadstoffenbelastet. Aber da reicht ja Fett wegschneiden und scharf anbraten.
Oder halt die Verzehrempfehlung.

Hast Du darauf kein Bock muss Du das Angeln sein lassen.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Da habt ihr aber beide nicht aufgepasst.






Sharpo schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gesetz welches besagt, dass der Angler frei zu entscheiden hat.



Ist auch überhaupt nicht nötig. Es ist grundsätzlich immer alles erlaubt was nicht verboten ist.
Und die Rechtmässigkeit der bayrischen Generalentnameverordnung kann man anzweifen. Wenn nicht klar ist warum, einfach den Thread nochmal lesen.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Da habt ihr aber beide nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anzweifeln kann man so vieles. Diese bayrische Entnahmeverordnung anzuzweifeln bzw. dagegen gerichtlich vorzugehen wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit.
In meinen Augen aussichtslos.

Das muss schon aus dem LFV kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nicht die Rechtmäßigkeit ist anzuweifeln, die ist gegeben.

Die Sinnhaftigkeit jedoch kann man mehr als nur anzweifeln..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nach dem aktuellen Tierschutzgesetz und der Propaganda unserer Verbände sehe ich da keine Unrechtmäßigkeit im bayrischen Gesetz.



Ob der Gesetzgeber einem Angler diktieren darf, dass er nur angeln darf, wenn er jeden gefangenen Fisch (von der Laube über die Barbe bis zum 100kg-Waller) sinnvoll verwerten kann, wurde nie gerichtlich geklärt. Gleiches gilt für die Frage, ob generell eine Entsorgung der gefangenen Fische im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz steht. 

Alle Beteiligten, vom Ministerium bis zum LFV, winden sich wie die Aale, wenn es um eine verbindliche Aussage dazu geht, ob ein Angler seine beim Brassenangeln gefangenen Barben nach dem Abschlagen entsorgen darf. 
Ich würde einen höheren Geldbetrag setzen, dass ein Angler bei einer entsprechenden Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt wird.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ob der Gesetzgeber einem Angler diktieren darf, dass er nur angeln darf, wenn er jeden gefangenen Fisch (von der Laube über die Barbe bis zum 100kg-Waller) sinnvoll verwerten kann, wurde nie gerichtlich geklärt. Gleiches gilt für die Frage, ob generell eine Entsorgung der gefangenen Fische im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz steht.
> 
> Alle Beteiligten, vom Ministerium bis zum LFV, winden sich wie die Aale, wenn es um eine verbindliche Aussage dazu geht, ob ein Angler seine beim Brassenangeln gefangenen Barben nach dem Abschlagen entsorgen darf.
> Ich würde einen höheren Geldbetrag setzen, dass ein Angler bei einer entsprechenden Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt wird.




Ein jetzt ehemaliger Verantwortlicher hat dazu eine klare Aussage getroffen.
Auch steht die Aussage des LFV in der SZ. Scharf anbraten.

Manchmal möchte man aber auch keine klare Aussage bzw. Gerichtsurteil  dazu haben und machen.
Könnte Kopf und Kragen kosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es geht nicht um Verwertung, darüber braucht man hier gar nicht diskutieren.

Nur um Hege.......

Da braucht man nicht verwerten..

Im AFVIG gehts NICHT und in KEINSTER Weise um Verwertung - gewünscht, aber nicht notwendig..

Und nach TSG ist Hege ausreichend als Grund zum töten ..


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Anzweifeln kann man so vieles. Diese bayrische Entnahmeverordnung anzuzweifeln bzw. dagegen gerichtlich vorzugehen wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit.



Das mag sein, ist aber nötig.



Sharpo schrieb:


> In meinen Augen aussichtslos.



Ganz falsche Einstellung.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das muss schon aus dem LFV kommen.



Wurde schon gesagt.... "Erst wenn die aktuellen alle weggestorben sind.."




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht die Rechtmäßigkeit ist anzuweifeln, die ist gegeben.



Und wenn Du mal ganz explizit zwischen "Rechtswirksamkeit" und "Rechtmäßigkeit" unterscheidest?

Wie ich schon sagte, man kann auf Landesebene, auch wissentlich, beliebig viel Unfug in Gesetze packen wenn diese durch übergeordnete Bundesgesetze eh wirkungslos werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Werden sie aber nicht (wirkunglos), dazu musste klagen, zudem wird das vorher geprüft - es ist geltendes Recht.
Und durch Übertragung der Verantwortung auf die Vereine bez. Hege kann dem Staat (hier Land Bayern) gor nix passieren..

Ist nur der feuchte Traum Uneinsichtiger, die noch nicht begriffen haben, dass hier Bayern und der Verband die Angler und deren Vereine sauber reingelegt haben und sich selber als Staat (hier Land Bayern) aus der Affäre gezogen..


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich würde einen höheren Geldbetrag setzen, dass ein Angler bei einer entsprechenden Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt wird.



Das ist anzunehmen!




Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch steht die Aussage des LFV in der SZ. Scharf anbraten.
> ....
> Könnte Kopf und Kragen kosten.



Solche Aussagen sin genauso wie andere "Statements" völlig irrelevant, sie sind keine Gesetze. Genausogut könnte der ADAC alle Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen aufheben wollen. Es zählen nur die Gesetze und auch keine Auslegungen derselben!

Im oben genannten Fall wäre eine Verurteilung nach §17 TG eine feine Sache.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Verwertung, darüber braucht man hier gar nicht diskutieren.
> 
> Nur um Hege.......
> 
> ...



Du glaubst also, dass ein Angler, der 10 Aale (bestandsbedroht) auf den Misthaufen wirft und wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angezeigt wird, mit Verweis auf Hege freigesprochen wird?


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du glaubst also, dass ein Angler, der 10 Aale (bestandsbedroht) auf den Misthaufen wirft und wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angezeigt wird, mit Verweis auf Hege freigesprochen wird?



Der Angler kann erzählen was er will, er erstellt keinen Hegeplan
Es zählt was der Bewirtschafter erzählt.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Angler kann erzählen was er will.
> Es zählt was der Bewirtschafter erzählt.



Nein,sorry, wirklich garnicht!
In genau diesem Fall stünde der Vorwurf des Verstosses gegen §17 des Bundesgesetzes "Tierschutzgesetz" gegenüber  dem Verstoss gegen ein LFG, also nur einer Odnungswidrigkeit!
Verstösse gegen das TschG sind aber Ofizialdelikte welche in jedem Fall von der Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt werden.
Das Landesgesetz kann soviel Tötung verlangen wie es will, es gilt zu klären ob §17 diesem Verlangen überhaupt Raum lässt.
Ich sehe da nicht viel Luft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es gibt kein  Verstoss gegen TSG, weil Hege anerkannter Grund zum Töten ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Angler kann erzählen was er will, er erstellt keinen Hegeplan
> Es zählt was der Bewirtschafter erzählt.



Es zählt, was der Richter entscheidet. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, in welche Richtung diese Entscheidung gehen würde. 

Ich hab da noch ein paar schöne Beispiel auf Lager. Hier eines: Vor einigen Jahren wurden in Flüssen Mittelfrankens mit finanzieller Unterstützung des Verbands Quappen/Rutten wiederangesiedelt. Es ist also eine Hegemaßnahme, wenn jetzt Angler maßige Tiere entnehmen und entsorgen? Muhahaha. Zeig mir den Richter, der das als Argument gelten lässt.

Ich verstehe ja, dass die Polemik um die Widersprüche zwischen dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz und dessen Ausführungsbestimmungen auf der einen Seite und dem Tierschutzgesetz auf der anderen Seite Thomas diebischen Spaß macht (würde es mir an seiner Stelle auch machen :m), aber was hier vor Gericht rauskäme, wäre doch recht klar ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein  Verstoss gegen TSG, weil Hege anerkannter Grund zum Töten ist.



Nenne mir die Definition von Hege.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein  Verstoss gegen TSG, weil Hege anerkannter Grund zum Töten ist.



Diebische Freude? Ich hoffe doch nicht!

Nochmal, ein Gesetz kann Rechtswirksam sein, ohne Rechtmäßig  zu sein. 
Thomas, gesetzt den Fall der Naturliebhaber hätte mit seinem Beispiel Recht und es gäbe eine Verurteilung nach §17, was für mich bereits aufgrund einer großen Relevantsdiskrepanz und einem ungleich höheren öffentlichen Interesse hinsichtlich des BG TschG so sein muss,was bliebe dann vom bayrischen LfG übrig ausser dem was es bereits ist, nämlich heisser Luft?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Was heisst denn Statement?
> Laut Thomas wird ja nur die generelle Entname aus hegerischen Gründen gefordert?



Hier geht so einiges bunt durcheinander.

Verantwortlich für die Hege ist der (Bayerische Nomenklatur) "Fischereiausübungsberechtigte", womit in Bayern nicht der Angler gemeint ist, sondern der Hegepflichtige.

Dieser erlässt unter Berücksichtigung der Artenschonzeiten, des Artenschutzes und eventueller genehmigter Ausnahmeregelungen für bestimmte Arten, einen Hegeplan.

Dieser wiederum ist die Vorgabe für das Entnahmeverhalten des Anglers.

Normalerweise kann ein solcher Hegeplan drei Hauptkomponenten enthalten.

1.) Geschützte Fische, deren Entnahme untersagt ist

2.) Nicht geschützte Arten unter Anwendung eines eventuellen Mindestmaßes, einer Schonzeit und/oder einer Fangbeschränkung.

3.) Aus hegerischen Gründen grundsätzlich zu entnehmende Arten ohne Mindestmaß und Fangbeschränkung.

Punkt 1 ist klar.

Punkt 2 verlangt vom Angler die Entnahme solcher Arten, wenn Mindestmaß und Schonzeit das erlauben. Der Angler hat nicht das Recht frei zu entscheiden, ob er diese Arten entnimmt, er muss. Und er hat im Vorfeld dafür zu sorgen, dass er diese Fische einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen kann. *Es besteht ein Verwertungszwang* !

Punkt 3 ist eine reine Hegemaßnahme um Überbeständen, gebietsfremden Arten oder Neozoen Herr zu werden. Auch diese Arten hat der Angler zwingend zu entnehmen, allerdings muss er sie *nicht* verwerten. Der vom TSG geforderte, vernünftige Grund zum töten eines Tieres ist hier schon durch die Hegemaßnahme gegeben.

Dass dies alles unausgegorene und gequirlte ****** ist, darüber müssen wir uns hier nicht in die Haare kriegen. 


Und hierbei dürfte "lex specialis derogat legi generali" gelten.
Jedenfalls solange, bis es ein anderlautendes Urteil darüber gibt. 

Und natürlich ist so ein Urteil relativ sicher im Sinne der Angler herbei zu führen. Jedoch sicher nicht unter der Fuchtel obrigkeitshöriger und devoter Verbandskasperl.


----------



## smithie (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich müssen erst die Verantwortlichen von damals weggestorben sein, bis sich da einer rantraut.


Ihr wisst aber schon, in welchem Alter das jetzige Präsidium oder S.H. ist?? 
Frohes Warten...




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Alle Beteiligten, vom Ministerium bis zum LFV, winden sich wie die Aale,  wenn es um eine verbindliche Aussage dazu geht, ob ein Angler seine  beim Brassenangeln gefangenen Barben nach dem Abschlagen entsorgen darf.


Muss das Ministerium mir (normal sterblichen Angler/Bürger) Auskunft darüber geben, wie diese Konstellation nun zu verstehen ist?
Oder erhält man einfach keine Antwort?


Wer hat eine gute Rechtschutzversicherung und lässt sich mal wegen eines zurückgesetzten Fisches vom Fischereiaufseher hinhängen und legt dann Widerspruch gegen den Bußgeldbescheid ein, damit das vor Gericht geht? 
Dann können wir das Thema klären.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

@Naturliebhaber


> Nenne mir die Definition von Hege.



Das Ziel der Hege ist im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz definiert. 
Art.1 - Abs.2 

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG/true?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1 

Braun sagt im vielzitierten Interview ganz klar, dass Entnahme Hege ist, und deshalb auch ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG sei. 



> Der Verzicht auf Fangbeschränkungen bringt zum Ausdruck, dass gefangene Fische der betreffenden Art ohne Gefahr für den Bestand entnommen werden können. Die Entnahme dient grundsätzlich dem Hegeziel und damit einem vernünftigen Grund im Sinn des Tierschutzgesetzes.



Dass Hege grundsätzlich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG sein kann, ist nicht abwegig. 

Siehe Jagd, soweit ich weiß gibt es Wildarten wie etwa Fuchs oder die strahlenbelasteten Wildschweine bei deren Tötung dann auch die "Hege" als Begründung angeführt wird. 

Brauns Argumentation ist in sich also schon irgendwie schlüssig. 

Was aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammenpasst, dass die geistigen Väter der AvBayFig den Begriff der Hege extrem weit auslegen. Das Töten eines jeden Fisches der nicht besonders geschützt ist, wird da als Hege verkauft. Ich glaube das ist zu "einfach" und dass genau das der Punkt ist an dem die Kombination "Hege = vernünftiger Grund" ins Wanken geraten könnte. 

Spannendes Thema


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



smithie schrieb:


> Muss das Ministerium mir (normal sterblichen Angler/Bürger) Auskunft darüber geben, wie diese Konstellation nun zu verstehen ist?


Hat es doch schon, klar und eindeutig, bisher auch in keinster Weise widerrufen.

Beantwortet vom Ministerium durch den Herrn Braun.

Als den *für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter** des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums* für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032 





Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Töten eines jeden Fisches der nicht besonders geschützt ist, wird da als Hege verkauft. Ich glaube das ist zu "einfach" und dass genau das der Punkt ist an dem die Kombination "Hege = vernünftiger Grund" ins Wanken geraten könnte.


Der Knackpunkt:
Dafür, dass NUR Fische getötet werden, die aus Hegegründen raus MÜSSEN, ist eben der Bewirtschafter in der Haftung - nicht der Angler, nicht das Land, nicht der Verband (ausser als Bewirtschafter von Verbandsgewässern).

Der Bewirtschafter, der eben dafür sorgen muss, dass nur Fische "frei" sind, die wg. Hege aus dem Wasser MÜSSEN (nicht der Angler entscheidet, der das nicht zu entscheiden hat bzw. das aus Gesetzgeber/Behörden/Ministeriumssicht auch nicht kann)....

Angler kann also nur gegen Bewirtschafter/Verein klagen, wenn der Fische nicht schont, die in seinen Augen (das muss er dann natürlich notfalls per Gutachten beweisen) schonenswert wären.

Aber ja nicht gegen geltendes Recht, dass/weil er Hegemaßnahmen (Fischentnahme) auch ohne Verwertungszwang durchzuführen hat. 

Das würde wohl nur in einem von einem Anger selber nicht anstrengbaren Normenkontrollverfahren gehen....


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

also aus dem Artikel 1, Abs. 2 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes, in welchem das Ziel der Hege beschrieben ist, läßt sich nicht ableiten, daß aus "Hegegründen" jeder gefangene Fisch, der keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß hat, zu entnehmen wäre. Dies taucht erst in der AVFiG auf.
Ich würde es fast begrüßen, wenn endlich mal ein Angler, der einen, nach seiner Meinung, nicht verwertbaren Fisch wieder zurücksetzt, angezeigt werden würde (ist noch nie passiert) und dann gegen den Bußgeldbescheid der Behörde Einspruch einlegt, so daß die Sache vor Gericht landet. Aber vermutlich würde der Richter, der den Fall auf den Schreibtisch bekommt das Verfahren sofort einstellen. Also gäbe es wieder keine Klärung.
Leute überlegt mal; seit rund 25 Jahren gilt diese (dämliche) Vorschrift und noch nie wurde jemand wegen eines Verstoßes dagegen belangt, obwohl dies jeden Tag tausendfach in Bayern geschieht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Nur weil Recht nicht durchgesetzt, bleibts trotzdem geltendes Recht - es gibt auch Leute, die sollen in krimineller Art und Weise privat geangelte Fische über gewerbliche Gastronomie in Verkehr bringen...

Wurde auch noch keiner groß angezeigt   - trotzdem kriminell.....


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo Thomas,

Fisch, nicht Fische. Es handelte sich um einen Einzelfall und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß dieses Verhalten ethisch wesentlich einwandfreier war, als eine Entsorgung auf dem "Abfallhaufen".
Und natürlich auch rechtlich nicht ganz so verkehrt, da ja der 80 Kilo-Waller nicht mehr zurückgesetzt hätte werden dürfen.
Die vernünftige Verwertung war also gegeben.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

es geht nicht um Ethik, sondern um geltendes Recht....


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> es geht nicht um Ethik, sondern um geltendes Recht....



Hallo,

"und bis dahin nehme ich persönlich mir das Recht, freier Angler zu sein - im Sinne freier, persönlicher Entscheidung bei Regel- und Gesetzeseinhaltung".
Wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Siehe Jagd, soweit ich weiß gibt es Wildarten wie etwa Fuchs oder die strahlenbelasteten Wildschweine bei deren Tötung dann auch die "Hege" als Begründung angeführt wird.



Schönes Beispiel. Hege wird bei Wildschweinen als vernünftiger Grund für das Töten akzeptiert. Aber denkst du, dieses Argument würde auch greifen, wenn ein Jäger einen Hasen schießt und auf den Müll wirft?

Das Hegeargument ist bei Jagd wie Fischerei doch in Abhängigkeit von der betreffenden Tierart zu sehen und dieser Fakt wird von der aktuellen Fischereigesetzes- und verordnungslage in Bayern nicht abgebildet, vor allem nicht vor dem Hintergrund des Tierschutzgesetzes. 

Kein Richter dieser Welt würde doch die Argumentation akzeptieren, dass ein Aal aus der Donau aus hegerischen Gründen entnommen wurde und deshalb ohne Verwendungszweck entsorgt werden durfte. Gleiches gilt für mein Quappen-Beispiel und auch bei der Barbe wird die Luft ganz dünn. Ich habe da schon zig Mal mit Leuten aus dem Verband drüber geredet und die Antworten sind jedesmal ein einziges Rumgeeier, weil jedem die Problematik bewusst ist, aber auch keiner den Mut hat, dagegen vorzugehen, um nicht als Förderer des C&R zu gelten. Völlig bekloppte Situation.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "und bis dahin nehme ich persönlich mir das Recht, freier Angler zu sein - im Sinne freier, persönlicher Entscheidung bei Regel- und Gesetzeseinhaltung".
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...
> ...




Dann bist Du ein krimineller Angler.  

Du hast mit dem Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheines den Gesetzen und Bestimmungen der Bewirtschafter o.ä. zugestimmt. 
Nun willst Du frei und persönlich über deren Bestimmungen entscheiden.
Das ist ganz klar Vertragsbruch und somit ist Dein Angeln illegal.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> es geht nicht um Ethik, sondern um geltendes Recht....



Bisher wurde aber leider nie geklärt, was das geltende Recht ist (siehe mein Aal-Beispiel).


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel. Hege wird bei Wildschweinen als vernünftiger Grund für das Töten akzeptiert. Aber denkst du, dieses Argument würde auch greifen, wenn ein Jäger einen Hasen schießt und auf den Müll wirft?
> 
> Das Hegeargument ist bei Jagd wie Fischerei doch in Abhängigkeit von der betreffenden Tierart zu sehen und dieser Fakt wird von der aktuellen Fischereigesetzes- und verordnungslage in Bayern nicht abgebildet, vor allem nicht vor dem Hintergrund des Tierschutzgesetzes.
> 
> Kein Richter dieser Welt würde doch die Argumentation akzeptieren, dass ein Aal aus der Donau aus hegerischen Gründen entnommen wurde und deshalb ohne Verwendungszweck entsorgt werden durfte. Gleiches gilt für mein Quappen-Beispiel und auch bei der Barbe wird die Luft ganz dünn. Ich habe da schon zig Mal mit Leuten aus dem Verband drüber geredet und die Antworten sind jedesmal ein einziges Rumgeeier, weil jedem die Problematik bewusst ist, aber auch keiner den Mut hat, dagegen vorzugehen, um nicht als Förderer des C&R zu gelten. Völlig bekloppte Situation.



Muss der Jäger nun auch Fuchs essen?
Oder Waschbär?

Ihr kommt hier ständig mit abstrusen Klamotten um die Ecke.

Auch gibt es in diversen Ecken eine Wildschweinplage. 
Muss der Jäger jetzt 10 Wildschweine die im Auftrag der Hege erlegt wurden verzehren?


----------



## Victor Laszlo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Muss der Jäger jetzt 10 Wildschweine die im Auftrag der Hege erlegt wurden verzehren?



Kann der Jäger wählen was er schiesst? 
Kann der Angler Beifang ausschliessen?

Das muss also ganz anders behandelt werden.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Kann der Jäger wählen was er schiesst?
> 
> Nicht immer.
> 
> ...



Wer sagt das?

Das ist Deine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Vertreten zwa auch einige andere Bundesländer, aber nicht Bayern.

Und wenn es um Hege geht...also um evtl. explizite Bestandsregulierung/ minderung...


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

So viel ich weiß werden die Schweine auch an wildhändler, zb, verkauft. Aber erst nach beschau durch Tierarzt oder veterinäramt.
Der Angler darf seinen Fang nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Muss der Jäger nun auch Fuchs essen?
> Oder Waschbär?
> 
> Ihr kommt hier ständig mit abstrusen Klamotten um die Ecke.
> ...



Die Aussage ist doch folgende:
Wenn der Jäger Wildschweine, Fuchs oder Waschbär schießt, tut er dies meist aus hegerischen Gründen und darf die Tiere danach auch gern entsorgen. 
Wenn der Jäger aber einen gesunden Hasen schießt und entsorgt, und falls ihn deshalb jemand anzeigt, dürfte es eng für ihn werden, da der laut Tierschutzgesetz vorgeschriebene vernünftige Tötungsgrund fehlt. Das Hegeargument greift hier halt meist nicht.

Und jetzt ersetze Wildschwein durch Waller und Hase durch Aal.


----------



## gründler (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Abschußplan......jedes Revier kriegt einen Abschußplan,zb. 12 Böcke 5 Ricken etc...dieser ist wenn es geht so gut wie möglich einzuhalten.

Wildschwein muss zum V-Amt wegen Krankheiten,Rehe Rotwild...etc.müssen das nicht.Verkaufen kann ein Jäger seine Stücke an wem er mag.

*Aber Angeln und Jagd vergleichen ist wie Äpfel und Birnen*,beides ist nicht Ansatzweise zu vergleichen und daher sind diese Vergleiche völliger blödsinn.

Das einzige was gleich ist,man versucht Beute zu "Jagen" das war es auch schon.

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Fuchs und waschbär, die kann man eh nicht essen!

Voll mit krankheitskeimen. Tollwut zb. Und außerdem besteht Gefahr von trichinen und fuchsbandwurm.

Wildschwein ist lecker, wenn es gesund war.
Sonst muss es zur Tier Körper Entsorgung.

Bei mir hier sind füchse zb. Sogar Geschont. Vom zuständigen Forstamt NRW.  Bei anderem wild gilt laut NRW umweltministerium, dem auch Wald und Forst unterstehen, Wald vor wild. Also alles was Wald schädigt wegdübeln. Also Reh und rotwild.

Aber zurück zum angeln, was erlegt wurde ist tot.
Zurücksetzen geht da nicht mehr.
Beim angeln ist das anders. Gefangene fische sind nicht tot.
Erst nach dem abknüppeln
Aber ich finde das alle Natur Nutzer zusammenhalten sollten.
Angler, Jäger, Taucher, Wanderer, sogar die mountan biker....
Sonst heißt es bald...
Mensch raus aus der Natur.
Bleibt in euren Städten und spielt mit euren smartphones.
Geht arbeiten und sterbt möglichst bald wenn ihr in Rente seid.
Damit ihr nicht mehr soviel kostet.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Fuchs und waschbär, die kann man eh nicht essen!
> 
> Voll mit krankheitskeimen. Tollwut zb. Und außerdem besteht Gefahr von trichinen und fuchsbandwurm.
> 
> ...




Mir ging es darum aufzuzeigen das Hege auch eine Entsorgung erlaubt.

Ansonsten dürften Fuchs und Waschbär ja nicht geschossen werden....oder müssten verzehrt werden.

Wie gründler auch schon schreibt. Man kann Jagd nicht auf die gleiche Stufe stellen wie Angeln.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Aber irgendwie sind wir mächtig vom Thema abgekommen.
Was hat sich denn nun beim Kollegen augenthaler ergeben.
Oder wurde die anklage abgewiesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber denkst du, dieses Argument würde auch greifen, wenn ein Jäger einen Hasen schießt und auf den Müll wirft?


So pervers das ist, es gibt ne Untersuchung (muss ich mal nachstöbern, wo ich die hab), bei der rauskam, dass die Bevölkerung Verwertung absolut akzeptiert - aber der Prozentsatz der töten wegen Hege (auch ohne Verwertung) akzeptiert, war noch größer, als der, der die reine Verwertung akzeptiert...
Das ist KRANK!!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bisher wurde aber leider nie geklärt, was das geltende Recht ist (siehe mein Aal-Beispiel).


Geltendes Recht ist Afvig 11/8, bisher gibts dazu nix Neues, dass dieses Recht in Frage stellt (neues Recht, Normenkontrollklage etc).....
Wenn Du meckerst oder meinst das könnte nicht rechtmäßig sein, ist es dennoch rechtmäßig geltendes Recht bis Neufassung oder Normenkontrollklage..

Gilt auch für Aal, weil der Bewirtschafter in Haftung ist, den zu schonen, wenn notwendig - ist er nicht geschont, hat ihn der Angler wg. Hege zu entnehmen und kann nicht belangt werden, Haftung beim Bewirtschafter.

Beifang gibt es nicht für Angler (auch nicht Brassen beim Aalangeln), nur zu hegende (= wg. Hege zu entnehmende) und geschützte  (= zurück zu setzende) Fische.

Angler ist aussen vor, hat nur zu befolgen!

Bewirtschafter in der Pflicht und Haftung...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler kann also nur gegen Bewirtschafter/Verein klagen, wenn der Fische nicht schont, die in seinen Augen (das muss er dann natürlich notfalls per Gutachten beweisen) schonenswert wären.
> 
> Aber ja nicht gegen geltendes Recht, dass/weil er Hegemaßnahmen (Fischentnahme) auch ohne Verwertungszwang durchzuführen hat.
> 
> Das würde wohl nur in einem von einem Anger selber nicht anstrengbaren Normenkontrollverfahren gehen....


----------



## gründler (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Fazit: Wir haben hier und da Regeln die eh keiner befolgt so sehr sich das auch andere wünschen.Und je mehr neue Regeln sie erlassen, desto mehr wird sich gesagt Sche...drauf mir doch egal.

Ja selbst hier wird öffentlich zugegeben das man in Bayern einen .... auf das Totschlaggesetz gibt und angeblich wissen das auch alle die das eingeführt haben....


Merkt ihr was?   



Na ja wie auch immer eines tages werden auch die letzten Wach.... 

|wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



gründler schrieb:


> al.
> 
> Ja selbst hier wird öffentlich zugegeben das man in Bayern einen .... auf das Totschlaggesetz gibt und angeblich wissen das auch alle die das eingeführt haben....
> 
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



> Oder, was glaubst Du, was der Grund ist, daß es in 25 Jahren keine einzige Ahndung eines Verstoßes gegeben hat.



Woher nimmst du eigentlich dieses Wissen?

In der AvBayFig sind entsprechende Verstöße im §32 als Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufgeführt die eine Geldbuße zur Folge haben. 

Man wird das nur schwerlich tatsächlich recherchieren können, ob und wie häufig es da zu Geldbußen gekommen ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du eigentlich dieses Wissen?
> 
> In der AvBayFig sind entsprechende Verstöße im §32 als Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufgeführt die eine Geldbuße zur Folge haben.
> 
> Man wird das nur schwerlich tatsächlich recherchieren können, ob und wie häufig es da zu Geldbußen gekommen ist.



Und du glaubst, 100% der zu Geldbußen Verurteilten haben dies akzeptiert und keiner hat sich wegen des offensichtlichen Widerspruchs zum Tierschutzgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt?

Mich wollten vor einiger Zeit zwei Polizisten an der Regnitz wegen des Zurücksetzens einer Barbe anmachen (hatte schon 5 Brassen in der Kühltasche, der Vorwurf des C&R-Angelns wäre also ins Leere gelaufen). Ich hab mir die Namen geben lassen und angemerkt, dass ich sie wegen Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anzeigen werde (Tötung eines Wirbeltiers ohne vernünftigen Grund). Das wurde dann sogar noch eine ganz angenehme Unterhaltung, in deren Verlauf sie aber ganz heftig zurückgerudert sind und selbst zugaben, dass sie sich hier etwas weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt haben. Dabei haben wir es dann bewenden lassen und uns noch einen schönen Nachmittag gewünscht.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Es wird langsam lächerlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du eigentlich dieses Wissen?
> 
> In der AvBayFig sind entsprechende Verstöße im §32 als Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufgeführt die eine Geldbuße zur Folge haben.
> 
> Man wird das nur schwerlich tatsächlich recherchieren können, ob und wie häufig es da zu Geldbußen gekommen ist.



Hallo Franz_16,

Kennst Du einen Fall, ich nicht und ich habe mich in den vergangenen Jahren (eigentlich Jahrzehnten) immer wieder mit Anglern unterhalten, ob sie jemals Schwierigkeiten  durch 
das Zurücksetzen von Fischen (das ja alle praktizieren) bekommen hatten - kein einziger hatte damit je Probleme oder kannte jemanden, der dadurch Schwierigkeiten bekommen hätte.
Außerdem wäre solch ein Fall für die Deutsche Anglerpresse ein gefundenes Fressen und Ruck-Zuck wäre solch ein Fall deutschlandweit bekannt.
Und auch der Augenthaler wurde ja nicht wegen des § 11 AVFiG angezeigt, sondern aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Meinst Du die von Peta haben das übersehen, nein, so dumm sind die nicht, die wisssen auch, daß der entsprechende Passus des § 11 auf tönernen Füßen steht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Franz_16,
> 
> Kennst Du einen Fall, ich nicht


Du kennst ja auch keine bayrischen Stipper/Wettangler.......


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kennst ja auch keine bayrischen Stipper/Wettangler.......



Hallo,

stimmt, aber erstens habe ich mich dafür, im Gegensatz zu der anderen Sache, nie interessiert und zweitens gehöre ich mit diesem Nichtwissen mit Sicherheit zu der weit überwiegenden Zahl der bayerischen Anglerschaft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und auch der Augenthaler wurde ja nicht wegen des § 11 AVFiG angezeigt, sondern aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes.
> Meinst Du die von Peta haben das übersehen, nein, so dumm sind die nicht, die wisssen auch, daß der entsprechende Passus des § 11 auf tönernen Füßen steht.



Das widerum glaube ich weniger

Was ist für deren Propagandamaschinerie wohl Publicityträchtiger? 

Angler begeht Ordnungswidrigkeit

Angler begeht Straftat


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Die Anglerpresse juckt sowas nicht.

Die haben mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert die Schnauze gehalten.

Ich sage ja es wird lächerlich.


Und das Peta die Anzeige wegen Verletzung des Tierschutzgesetz und nicht auf Grund dieses Paragraphen gestellt hat sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.
Falls nicht, sorry dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.

Lajos, nur weil der evtl. grösste Teil von euch Anglern bis Dato nicht belangt wurde, heisst dies nicht es bleibt auch für die Zukunft so.
Der LFV Bayern hat ganz klar und eindeutig zu dieser Entnahme bzw. Nichtentnahme Stellung bezogen.

Und so lange nicht gegen diesen Paragraphen vorgegangen wird ist dies so Rechtens.
Ohne wenn und aber und blablabla.

Und glaube mir eins. Es gibt sehr wenig Urteile pro Angler/ Angeklagter wenn der LFV dem Angler vor Gericht mit ans Bein pisst.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hallo,

das ist schon klar die Anzeige wegen eines (angeblichen) Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz (Straftat) ist öffentlichkeitswirksamer.
Aber das schließt ja nicht aus, daß man ihn auch gleichzeitig  wegen der begangenen Ordnungswidrigkeit hinhängt. Das Eine schießt ja das Andere nicht aus. Oder glaubt ihr, daß da Peta aus Mildtätigkeit darauf verzichtet. Ich nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


PS. Sharpo ich denke, daß Du recht hast; der Worte sind genug gewechselt oder wie meine Mutter zu sagen pflegte: "woss lang dauerd, leid ned scheii" (altes fränkisches Sprichwort)


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So pervers das ist, es gibt ne Untersuchung (muss ich mal nachstöbern, wo ich die hab), bei der rauskam, dass die Bevölkerung Verwertung absolut akzeptiert - aber der Prozentsatz der töten wegen Hege (auch ohne Verwertung) akzeptiert, war noch größer, als der, der die reine Verwertung akzeptiert...
> Das ist KRANK!!




das ist eins unserer Probleme in Deutschland, bzw in der Bevölkerung." ein Tier schlachten ist ja ekelhaft und babarisch, ich kauf im bioladen" da fehlen einem oft die worte|uhoh:


----------



## smithie (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> ich kauf im bioladen"


nicht ganz richtig: 1kg Lasagne beim Aldi für 2,99 € #6


----------



## SaiLee (16. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...i-meter-waller-in-erlangen-gefischt-1.5420345

Der Kollege hat sich schlauer angestellt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Und der Kollege Journalist schreibt den gleichen Dreck und Unsinn, den auch der bayerische Verband wider besseren Wissens verbreitet (weil es ja andere legale Regelungen in anderen Bundesländern gibt), dass in Deutschland das Zurücksetzen des gefangenen Fisches nur dann erlaubt wäre, wenn der Fisch in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde, noch unter einer bestimmten Größe liegt oder als Beifang beim Fischen auf eine andere Art erbeutet worden wäre. Alles andere würde als Tierquälerei eingestuft....
Weder juristisch noch faktisch - x-mal nachgewiesen auch durch diverse Urteile - haltbar..

Mich interessiert viel mehr, warum man nix mehr hört vom Auge - Einstellung? Einstellung gegen Auflage?

Jemand was mitbekommen?


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Hab mir grad das Editorial der aktuellen Fisch und Fang von Matze Koch zum Thema Augentaler und den Aussagen Hanflands dazu  durchgelesen. Kann ich voll unterschreiben was der Matze da so schreibt.
Matze mach weiter so:m :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Gut, dass die Printpresse nach Jahrzehnten auch langsam aufwacht, das find ich auch gut!!


----------



## jkc (24. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ørret schrieb:


> ... Kann ich voll unterschreiben was der Matze da so schreibt.



Hi, was schreibt er denn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Er liest Dr Hanfland (LFV Bayern) und den Verbandlern allgemein die Leviten wegen ihrer steinzeitlichen Vorstellungen beim Angeln und beim zurücksetzen und weil der bayerische Verband Augenthaler so in den Rücken gefallen ist und den öffentlich diffamiert hat..

Könnt er von mir abgeschrieben haben ;-))))

Ich find sein Statement gut!


----------



## oldman (24. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

An alle Angler und Besitzer von Fischereischeinen !

Schaut Euch mal den Beitrag vom MDR, Sendung EXAKT vom 24.08. 20:45 an,sage nur sehr wissenswert,habe leider eine Stellungnahme von unserer Anglerpräsidentin vermißt.
Oder haben wir Angler keine Lobby mehr ?
Deshalb sage  ich,stopt Tierversuche ,nehmt PETA Mitglieder !

Mit einem freundlichen Petri Euer Oldman (Mitglied im DAV seit 1966)


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass die Printpresse nach Jahrzehnten auch langsam aufwacht, das find ich auch gut!!


Stimmt wohl ! Aber andererseits gibt es einen Schreiberling, der auch für die Fisch und Fang schreibt(dort dann offensichtlich auch C&R bereit) und dann wiederum als Öffentlichkeitsmensch für den Lfv Weser-Ems den Mist vom Bundesverband verbreitet. Beisst sich irgendwie finde ich.
Aber so ist das wohl...Geld regiert die Welt!!!!
Ist  dann wohl aber ein ganz anderes Thema


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Du meinst Henning Stilke - der war aber Ex- Chefredakteur beim Blinker.
Der versucht jetzt für W-E die traurigen Fakten schön zu schreiben..

Davon ab, hab ich mit heute morgen nochmal Matze Kochs Editorial zum Thema in der aktuellen FuF durchgelesen!

Hat er klasse und eindeutig geschrieben!!

Und kein falsches anbiedern mehr an Verbände, sondern richtigen Klartext...


----------



## Ørret (25. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Den meine ich...hatte z.b. in der Augustausgabe einen Artikel drin(So fängt man an der Schilfkante).


Matzes Editorial ist wirklich Klasse geschrieben....der würde nen guten Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit abgeben :m


----------



## gründler (25. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ørret schrieb:


> Matzes Editorial ist wirklich Klasse geschrieben....der würde nen guten Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit abgeben :m



Sorry,aber der bleibt bei uns NDS'ler.... |rolleyes


----------



## Nidderauer (25. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ørret schrieb:


> Matzes Editorial ist wirklich Klasse geschrieben....der würde nen guten Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit abgeben :m



 Wohl auch noch nicht kapiert, dass er seine Meinung nur äußern darf, weil er freier Journalist ist?

 An der politikgeführten Kette der Verbände und der öffentlich rechtlichen Medien hätte der genauso einen Maulkorb, wie alle anderen Kettenhunde auch.

 Man sollte erstmal einen Verband gründen, wo kein Vorstandsmitglied ein Parteibuch unterm Kopfkissen haben darf und auch keine überdurchschnittliche Nähe zu Naturschutzverbänden erkennbar ist.

 Da würde der Matze hinpassen 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wohl auch noch nicht kapiert, dass er seine Meinung nur äußern darf, weil er freier Journalist ist?
> 
> An der politikgeführten Kette der Verbände und der öffentlich rechtlichen Medien hätte der genauso einen Maulkorb, wie alle anderen Kettenhunde auch.
> 
> ...




Und nicht aus der Fischereiabgabe oder anderen Töpfen des Landes bzw. Umweltministeriums bezahlt wird.


----------



## Ørret (25. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*

Bisher dachte ich in der BRD darf jeder seine freie Meinung sagen...er muss es nur wollen


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2016)

*AW: PETA zeigt Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen eines Wallers an*



Ørret schrieb:


> Bisher dachte ich in der BRD darf jeder seine freie Meinung sagen...



...solange es die "richtige" ist!


----------

